# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - February 2014



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Blimey - it's blowing a gale out there right now.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Good morning.


morning. is it cold out?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> morning. is it cold out?


I've not been out and I'm not in Brixton today anyway. 

Was just subscribing to the thread, really.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

It's quite sunny and nice hactually 

Mental scenes last night as 100+ 18 year olds from West Hampsted mysteriously turned up in the Marquis of Lorne 

Never seen it so busy. Regulars were drafted in behind the bar and me & my mates were collecting glasses. On the upside, J's cash register will be stuffed full of cash this morning


----------



## ricbake (Feb 1, 2014)

6.5°C and blue sky
very pleasant
http://www.lambethmeters.co.uk/goto/recentpic.html


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

It feels feckin freezing. But that may be because I forgot my gloves and can't feel my fingers


----------



## story (Feb 1, 2014)

> Because you don't know when or whether I was intending to put my rubbish in there, obviously. I work shifts, so sometimes my rubbish goes out very early in the morning, or last thing at night. I have had my bin filled with other people's rubbish in the past. If that happened now, I'd be at risk of not having my bin emptied. You're also obviously not making full use of your recycling options, if your bin is that full. ;-) I wouldn't make a big deal of it like my neighbour did though!




I am making full and comprehensive use of my recycling and compost options. I'm the annoying person who corrects guests as they go to one bin or the other. I am the person who fishes through bins and plates to correctly assign trash to the appropriate bin or caddy.

I have recently moved into this house. As a consequence of emptying boxes and sorting through everything, I am currently generating a great deal of trash and waste. I am taking anything useable to the charity shop. I am putting all paper and card etc. into the orange bags (the last few weeks, I've had up to a dozen orange bags outside the house, despite carefully crushing and treading down all the wrapping paper as far as possible). Some of the waste - for instance, bubble wrap - cannot be put into the recycling, and has to go into the wheelie bin. Also, this house has been a building site for a long time, so there is a lot of waste that is neither recycling, nor appropriate for the compost; that too is going into the wheelie bin. (No, it's not builder's rubble: that's going into the skip.) I expect this state of affairs to settle down very shortly. In the meantime, there is sometimes too much trash/garbage of a non-recyclable and non-compostable nature that I want to get rid of.

If, at gone ten at night, or even close to midnight, a neighbour has put their trash and garbage and wheelie bin and compost bin outside their gate and their house lights are off, I have a sense that they have put their trash out and they have gone to bed, with no further intention of putting any other bin bags out that night. If their wheelie bin only has one black bag inside it, and I have a wheelie bin that is too full, I can't see the harm or the hurt or even the annoyance in putting an extra bag into their wheelie bin.

Since this is not a result of me being feckless or thoughtless or meanspirited or stupid or selfish or even unneighbourly, I really can't see why it would cause ay irritation or offence to my sleeping neighbours.

I would never go up their garden path to put it into their wheelie bin while it is on their property. I would never put an extra bag into another household's wheelie bin on any other night but bin night. I would never put an extra bin bag into another household's wheelie bin unless it is late at night on bin night, and the wheelie bin is outside their front gate, ready for collection the following morning. And mostly, I do not put a bin bag into another household's wheelie bin if it is almost full: I look for almost empty wheelie bins.

I hope I have addressed all your concerns with this, Ms T . 




> I see them as communal bins.



I do too, leanderman .... They're provided by the council, they are not owned by the householder. They're there in order to enable a service provided by the council. I don't feel in any way territorial or proprietorial about wheelie bins. I don't care if I get this one or another one back after bin day (other than I 'd rather not harbour the really stinky ones a-wash with bin-juice... although I have in the past simply hosed it out and let that one be "my" one.) I find it really odd that people customise and personalise their wheelie bins with that sticky-back-plastic stuff. When I recently and briefly lived on a street where the wheelie bins lived on the sidewalk cos there was no room for them inside the property boundary, I was always very glad to see them being used by passer-by's putting their crisp packets and empty pop cans into the wheelie bins. And if I'm ever walking about with some rubbish, I feel no compunction about putting my trash into the nearest wheelie bin rather than carrying it home.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally got to look inside St. George's Residences. What a lovely building with a fantastic community garden.

Instead of encouraging BTL fuckers to exploit the housing shortage, everyone should be able to live in lovely affordable Housing Association developments like this.  









> Just up from the Harmony (neé Mingles) public house on Railton Road is this early example of a purpose-built block of flats. Built in 1878, the central tower houses a large water tank.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

I've always wanted to look in there. The garden is great.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Fucks sakes: Lambeth Landmark have let their domain slip without bothering to tell anyone, so http://lambethlandmark.com/ now goes to a Japanese pressure washer site. 

So that's about 300 links I have up update on my site.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Communal bins that's the way forward, a big skip at the end of every road. All this individual bin nonsense is just capitalism gone mad. Think of all the savings we could make if we came together, no more slipping out in the middle of the night to dispose of some out of date chipolatas. We've got to live together if we want to be free.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Communal bins that's the way forward, a big skip at the end of every road. All this individual bin nonsense is just capitalism gone mad. Think of all the savings we could make if we came together, no more slipping out in the middle of the night to dispose of some out of date chipolatas. We've got to live together if we want to be free.



But then you open the communal bin and see what the others have decided is suitable recycling material.  ( a broken, shattered, showerscreen one time FFS  ) *hyperventilates*


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Communal bins that's the way forward, a big skip at the end of every road. All this individual bin nonsense is just capitalism gone mad. Think of all the savings we could make if we came together, no more slipping out in the middle of the night to dispose of some out of date chipolatas. We've got to live together if we want to be free.


I recently proposed this to the council on a street which has been taken over by wheelie bins with nowhere to go. They said that there were two main problems with that proposal: no one wants the communal bin immediately outside their house (smell and noise) and they invariably attract fly tipping.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> But then you open the communal bin and see what the others have decided is suitable recycling material.  ( a broken, shattered, showerscreen one time FFS  ) *hyperventilates*


Glass?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Glass?



Yes. Shattered glass.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

Is glass not recyclable when it's broken?!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2014)

story In your situation I would still ask my neighbour(s) first before availing myself of their bin. Not every time, obvs. Just the once.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is glass not recyclable when it's broken?!



What is and isn't recyclable seems to change from time to time and from borough to borough. Last time I looked I think it was no flat or broken glass. Also I don't think the metal frame was on the ok list.


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Finally got to look inside St. George's Residences. What a lovely building with a fantastic community garden.
> 
> Instead of encouraging BTL fuckers to exploit the housing shortage, everyone should be able to live in lovely affordable Housing Association developments like this.



When I first moved to Brixton in 1995, my landlady lived there as a social tenant. At the same time as owning the flat that we were renting, thus making a tidy profit.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> What is and isn't recyclable seems to change from time to time and from borough to borough. Last time I looked I think it was no flat or broken glass. Also I don't think the metal frame was on the ok list.


I put everything recyclable in.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 1, 2014)

Had a lovely walk through Brixton in the sunshine this morning.  Popped into the village which appears to have become even whiter and more middle class since I was last there in the summer.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Winot said:


> When I first moved to Brixton in 1995, my landlady lived there as a social tenant. At the same time as owning the flat that we were renting, thus making a tidy profit.



I bet she was a Tory.


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I bet she was a Tory.



She was apolitical and out for everything she could get. 

So yes, a Tory.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Finally got to look inside St. George's Residences. What a lovely building with a fantastic community garden.
> 
> Instead of encouraging BTL fuckers to exploit the housing shortage, everyone should be able to live in lovely affordable Housing Association developments like this.


I've seen that from the street, but not seen a way in. How do you get in there?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> I put everything recyclable in.



Your council will have different rules.  This is what Lambeth currently says: 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/rubbish-a...-home-guide#what-cannot-be-recycled-from-home



> At present all glass is recycled as aggregate, but our aim is to recycle it back into new bottles and jars as this is more carbon friendly. Pyrex and window glass are not suitable for this purpose as they only melt at much higher temperatures.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't say the rules allow anything recyclable to go in.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 1, 2014)

Lovely painting by a talented artist today on a brixton platform.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've always wanted to look in there. The garden is great.



me too.  i used to live very close and walk past it a couple of times a day so i've had a naughty nose  around the outside but never been in. lovely property.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2014)

regarding the lambeth recycling debate - i spent a brief period in 2008 working for lambeth street care or street scene or whatever they're called, based at the depot on shakespeare road.  lambeth at the time had a contract with a waste recycling company, probably still do, which i took a look at.  that company recycle basically everything - not just what lambeth say you can recycle, and charge lambeth based on the tonnage they take of each type of material, and iirc pay .  the price paid depends on a number of factors - generally how much the company gets after breaking down the raw materials vs costs of breaking it down.  some materials are not so good for the recyclers, there isn't much call for.  so we're told not to recycle yoghurt pots or margerine tubs etc.  but the contract states that lambeth pay £x for x tons of this material - it's harder to recycle and there's less of it about so the price is higher.  so why do lambeth tell us not to recycle these things?  presumably because they price they pay is too higher than the price they pay to remove normal plastics.  

my response was once i realised that the company recycled almost everything i put almost everything in the bag.  clothes, metals, yoghurt pots, everything possible.  

toblerone3  - you did that job before me, have i got the gist right do you recall?


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

That's basically my thinking.  Getting stuff that is recyclable to the recycling depot must be better than putting in landfill.

When we re-did our bathroom last year I put the massive metal stirrup thingys that supported the old bath in there.

(We have a bin here, not bags)


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> regarding the lambeth recycling debate - i spent a brief period in 2008 working for lambeth street care or street scene or whatever they're called, based at the depot on shakespeare road.  lambeth at the time had a contract with a waste recycling company, probably still do, which i took a look at.  that company recycle basically everything - not just what lambeth say you can recycle, and charge lambeth based on the tonnage they take of each type of material, and iirc pay .  the price paid depends on a number of factors - generally how much the company gets after breaking down the raw materials vs costs of breaking it down.  some materials are not so good for the recyclers, there isn't much call for.  so we're told not to recycle yoghurt pots or margerine tubs etc.  but the contract states that lambeth pay £x for x tons of this material - it's harder to recycle and there's less of it about so the price is higher.  so why do lambeth tell us not to recycle these things?  presumably because they price they pay is too higher than the price they pay to remove normal plastics.
> 
> my response was once i realised that the company recycled almost everything i put almost everything in the bag.  clothes, metals, yoghurt pots, everything possible.
> 
> toblerone3  - you did that job before me, have i got the gist right do you recall?


The separation machines they use sound fascinating- I'd love to see one.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's basically my thinking.  Getting stuff that is recyclable to the recycling depot must be better than putting in landfill.
> 
> When we re-did our bathroom last year I put the massive metal stirrup thingys that supported the old bath in there.
> 
> (We have a bin here, not bags)



here in bromley we have a wheelie bin for "paper and card" and a wheelie bin for "bottles and cans".  i have mentally extended the definition of bottles and cans to mean "glass, plastic, and metal" and throw it all in.  no-one has complained so far!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> The separation machines they use sound fascinating- I'd love to see one.



tell me more, i assumed most of the seperation was done by hand?


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

We've got a wheelie bin for recycling & have to use bin liners for non-recycling. 

Recycling goes every two weeks & the bin liners every week.


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> tell me more, i assumed most of the seperation was done by hand?


Some separation is but surprisingly little. If you read this: http://www.waste-management-world.c...iques-in-today-s-european-market.htm?m_n=true there are machines that measure light spectrums, particle size and all sorts that they use. 

I know about this stuff not because I'm very, very sad (well, I may be, but that's incidental) but because I used to work in a food manufacturing plant and the machines we used were made by a firm that also made recycling sorting machines. So, for example, our process used puffed rice- there was a conveyor belt that carried the rice over a light beam and if the beam was broken, it knew there was a burnt or unpuffed granule, and a gust of air blew it off the line into a waste hopper. It was amazingly clever- apparently they use a similar process to check that all the same sort of plastics are together at the end of a sorting process. 

I love manufacturing equipment, it's properly genius stuff


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2014)

Iirc you are told to put yoghurt pots and the like in your recycling now.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> regarding the lambeth recycling debate - i spent a brief period in 2008 working for lambeth street care or street scene or whatever they're called, based at the depot on shakespeare road.  lambeth at the time had a contract with a waste recycling company, probably still do, which i took a look at.  that company recycle basically everything - not just what lambeth say you can recycle, and charge lambeth based on the tonnage they take of each type of material, and iirc pay .  the price paid depends on a number of factors - generally how much the company gets after breaking down the raw materials vs costs of breaking it down.  some materials are not so good for the recyclers, there isn't much call for.  so we're told not to recycle yoghurt pots or margerine tubs etc.  but the contract states that lambeth pay £x for x tons of this material - it's harder to recycle and there's less of it about so the price is higher.  so why do lambeth tell us not to recycle these things?  presumably because they price they pay is too higher than the price they pay to remove normal plastics.
> 
> my response was once i realised that the company recycled almost everything i put almost everything in the bag.  clothes, metals, yoghurt pots, everything possible.
> 
> toblerone3  - you did that job before me, have i got the gist right do you recall?



I was tickled at the time to hear that we both did the same job in late 2008.  I was only there for two months though and didn't manage to find out the level of information that you uncovered about the recycling contracts. But what you say sounds about right. I do remember that there were quite a few penalty clauses built into the dust lorry contracts if they picked up the wrong bag or failed to pick up a bag etc.  There's a lot of interesting things connected with street management going on in that depot in Shakespeare Road eg (regulation of A-boards, illegal dog-fighting, graffitti, street trading, markets, CCTV, food standards, fly-tipping... etc)


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I've seen that from the street, but not seen a way in. How do you get in there?


A friend lives there. If it hadn't been dark I would have taken pictures because it really is something of a model development.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah & toblerone3, I applied for a job there about that time.  One of you two must have got it!


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> el-ahrairah & toblerone3, I applied for a job there about that time.  One of you two must have got it!


 surely?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> el-ahrairah & toblerone3, I applied for a job there about that time.  One of you two must have got it!



How embarrassing.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> surely?


Not by the sounds of it. Neither of them lasted more than a couple of months!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> A friend lives there. If it hadn't been dark I would have taken pictures because it really is something of a model development.


So it's a gated community?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> So it's a gated community?


Desperate, sad, disruptive and something I'm going to ignore. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I've seen that from the street, but not seen a way in. How do you get in there?


There is a gate. Which was open when I walked past this afternoon.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a gate. Which was open when I walked past this afternoon.



The gate is always open.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2014)

Were they born in a barn?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The gate is always open.


I imagine sometimes they close it, just to annoy teuchter.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a gate. Which was open when I walked past this afternoon.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> The gate is always open.



Fair enough. Don't know why editor didn't just say that instead of freaking out. I'll have a look next time I'm passing.


----------



## Smick (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Fucks sakes: Lambeth Landmark have let their domain slip without bothering to tell anyone, so http://lambethlandmark.com/ now goes to a Japanese pressure washer site.
> 
> So that's about 300 links I have up update on my site.


 
How did the Japanese Karcher know to take it? Could you have taken it had you so desired or would Lambeth have kicked off?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Fair enough. *Don't know why editor didn't just say that instead of freaking out.* I'll have a look next time I'm passing.



Can't speak for editor would not presume to do so nor anyone else for that matter but as a bystander, as a reader of the thread i'm vicariously irritated by the ad hominem attacks.
You are clearly intelligent, knowledgeable and love Brixton and its environs and how you post is a matter for you but i think you let yourself down at times.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

In other news I've just seen a bloke in the Albert puffing on an e - cigarette pipe. A pipe as in a wooden styled replica of the things dads puffed on in the 1950s.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh and Misty Miller was fucking amazing at the Windmill tonight!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2014)

editor said:


> In other news I've just seen a bloke in the Albert puffing on an e - cigarette pipe. A pipe as in a wooden styled replica of the things dads puffed on in the 1950s.



I like his style, reminds me of the guy who attached his Oyster Card microchip to the tip of his umbrella.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2014)

Interestingly, the psycho who threatened to kill everyone at our 'play streets' day last week was in a car with fake plates, Tulse Hill cop just told me. 

In the summer, a neighbour's car was hit on this road by a speeding vehicle, which proved to be similarly untraceable.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Interestingly, the psycho who threatened to kill everyone at our 'play streets' day last week was in a car with fake plates, Tulse Hill cop just told me.
> 
> In the summer, a neighbour's car was hit on this road by a speeding vehicle, which proved to be similarly untraceable.



what a good idea, i must get some of them when i have learnt to drive.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what a good idea, i must get some of them when i have learnt to drive.



I wonder how common this trick is. 

It gives you a certain degree of immunity.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2014)

you would not even need to learn to drive - as the tendency to hit parked cars shows.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> you would not even need to learn to drive - as the tendency to hit parked cars shows.



oh yeah. i'm a rubbish crim


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2014)

Apparently the 'best' way to do it is to create duplicate plates for a vehicle that is the exact same make/model/colour/year as your own vehicle. Thst way unless you are actually caught in the act, there is no suspicion.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Finally got to look inside St. George's Residences. What a lovely building with a fantastic community garden.
> 
> Instead of encouraging BTL fuckers to exploit the housing shortage, everyone should be able to live in lovely affordable Housing Association developments like this.



It used to be a "Short Life" Coop.

A feasibility study was done years ago to see if it could be refurbished. It got some kind of one off urban regeneration grant which made it possible to restore. Also the land next to was used to build new housing ( behind Harmony). This encloses the community garden. Also has, like a lot of the Victorian block around Brixton, a flat roof that is accessible to residents. 

The "S/L" there were involved in the planning of the refurbishment. 

It does belong to a Housing Association but is run as a tenant management Cooperative.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2014)

A show on BBC 2 at 10 which has featured cops working at Brixton bus stops. They stopped a girl on the basis that she appears to be a drug addict, rather any crime.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Apparently the 'best' way to do it is to create duplicate plates for a vehicle that is the exact same make/model/colour/year as your own vehicle. Thst way unless you are actually caught in the act, there is no suspicion.


thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 3, 2014)

I reckon this tweet may have been designed purely to try and elicit an Urban meltdown. I think this is real.



*Yeohan Kim* ‏@Djyeo9h
@Monsieur_AJ @BrixtonVillage @brixvillagegril #foodporn foodie heaven and hip area full of hipsters and vintage folks


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2014)

I've started to discount the hipsters, my eyes being drawn instead to the increasing numbers of parents from the shires


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

The Dogstar seemed to have a high proportion of really posh people on Saturday night and quite a few seem compelled to talk to me, but that seemed to be because:

(a) I looked, like, really interesting
(b) they wanted to know how long I had been growing my hair
(c) they wanted to know where they could buy some more coke


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> The Dogstar seemed to have a high proportion of really posh people on Saturday night and quite a few seem compelled to talk to me, but that seemed to be because:
> 
> (a) I looked, like, really interesting
> (b) they wanted to know how long I had been growing my hair
> (c) they wanted to know where they could buy some more coke



You are going to get listed status soon.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

Black-listed?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2014)

The Dog Star has been full of what seem to be termed "posh folk" on the weekends for the past 10 years.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The Dog Star has been full of what seem to be termed "posh folk" on the weekends for the past 10 years.


No. I really don't agree with that at all. Most of their average crowd has just been 'laaaads' (and their lady friends) from the outside the area rather than posh folks.


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been in Brixton for nearly 15 years, and the Dogstar has been been full of 'posh' folk (whatever that means) on weekdays and weekends all that time. I used to go quite regularly on Thursday nights in 2000-2003. Some Big Chill friends of mine used to dj weekly at those nights and well, we're all what you'd call middle class. Very nice people as well. Nothing's changed. The Dogstar has been like that for a long time.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

han said:


> I've been in Brixton for nearly 15 years, and the Dogstar has been been full of 'posh' folk (whatever that means) on weekdays and weekends all that time. I used to go quite regularly on Thursday nights in 2000-2003. Some Big Chill friends of mine used to dj weekly at those nights and well, we're all what you'd call middle class. Very nice people as well. Nothing's changed. The Dogstar has been like that for a long time.


Yeah, I have to say when I moved to Brixton in 2008 the Dogstar was one of the few places with a noticeably more middle-class clientele.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, I have to say when I moved to Brixton in 2008 the Dogstar was one of the few places with a noticeably more middle-class clientele.


Oh it's always more middle-class but not 'posh' as in the posh I encountered last weekend. Funnily enough, compared to some of the bars around Brixton these days, it's almost_ down market. _


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh it's always more middle-class but not 'posh' as in the posh I encountered last weekend. Funnily enough, compared to some of the bars around Brixton these days, it's almost_ down market. _


It's certainly not as upmarket as it once was. Pretty soon we'll all be huddling around cheap pints in the Beehive...


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's certainly not as upmarket as it once was. Pretty soon we'll all be huddling around cheap pints in the Beehive...


They certainly have a higher rate of punter ejection these days, but that's pretty much in line with the new, scuffle-ready, puke-splattered, crying-girl in minidress, shouty bloke Coldharbour Lane Experience 2014.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> No. I really don't agree with that at all. Most of their average crowd has just been 'laaaads' (and their lady friends) from the outside the area rather than posh folks.





editor said:


> Oh it's always more middle-class but not 'posh' as in the posh I encountered last weekend. Funnily enough, compared to some of the bars around Brixton these days, it's almost_ down market. _


It's been largely "Clapham" (cabs to and from the door) with a good dose of Bromley and Croydon since the early noughties.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's been largely "Clapham" (cabs to and from the door) with a good dose of Bromley and Croydon since the early noughties.


It's been far less Clapham for some time now (they've got more than enough of their own awful bars and there's now more trendy Brixton bars to frequent) and far more folks from unspeakable places south of Thornton Heath.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

If you live in Thornton Heath coming to Brixton for a night out is like going to New York.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If you live in Thornton Heath coming to Brixton for a night out is like going to New York.


And if you live south of Fort Neaf, well that's Croydon, hardly what I'd call posh.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2014)

It's quite frightening to hear that these days on a night out in Brixton, people feel compelled to talk to people. I think I'm just going to stay indoors from now on.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's quite frightening to hear that these days on a night out in Brixton, people feel compelled to talk to people. I think I'm just going to stay indoors from now on.


You're getting weirder, you know.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> You're getting weirder, you know.


Did you ever let on where you think this new cocktail bar's going to open?


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You are going to get listed status soon.


 
First face on Brixton's Mount Rushmore.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Did you ever let on where you think this new cocktail bar's going to open?


I was waiting for them to officially confirm it which they haven't really done, but it is worthy of a separate thread which I'll get going later.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's some photos from the Misty Miller solo show on Saturday. I think she's ruddy ace. 








http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...nomads-at-the-brixton-windmill-february-2014/


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just been sent this from a friend. Anyone nearby?


> There is a woman sitting outside Olive morris house, just been evicted. sitting there with her cat and lots of belongings. I have the dogs so couldn't take her some much needed refreshments. Are you able to help?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Follow up:


> I had a quick chat and gave the cat some food. did not have time due to dog walking commitments. Maybe you could pop by. she asked for a lucozade


I can't get out, but is there anyone nearby? Happy to refund the cost of Lucozade!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> my eyes being drawn instead to the increasing numbers of parents from the shires



This is something I've noticed too - most markedly a couple of weeks ago in the Prince of Wales, or POW as it seems we are now to call it.

It was odd enough being in there having dinner (not my choice of venue) having known it in its various previous incarnations. But I did notice a couple of tables where visiting parents were being entertained. Not something I'm used to seeing in Brixton.

Regarding the POW... it's kind of an odd operation they've got going on in there. The menu was quite pretentious with sections headed "Ocean" and "Pantry" and suchlike. The food took ages and ages to arrive. It seemed like they struggled to deal with a large table. It was ok when it got there though. But as it got later, it seemed like they were trying to operate a restaurant, DJ bar and pub all simultaneously and in the same space. So the waiters with our massively late food were battling through crowds at the bar. We were waiting for them amidst the Brasserie style fit-out and windows painted with "Brunch" and "Supper" but at the same time with club-style bouncers on the door. And the visiting parent tables (one with a bottle of champagne in a cooler bucket) were increasingly unable to hear what each other were saying as the background music volume was ramped up to satisfy the customers in the bar area.

I wouldn't recommend it for dinner, anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've given up trying to work out what the Prince of Wales/PoW/Lambeth is these days, but there's little to encourage me in to the place.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I've given up trying to work out what the Prince of Wales/PoW/Lambeth is these days, but there's little to encourage me in to the place.


 
It's always been a bit crap hasn't it. Which is strange given the location and how many different attempts there've been at making it work.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Follow up:
> I can't get out, but is there anyone nearby? Happy to refund the cost of Lucozade!



I'll pop up there now and get her a sandwich and and Lucozade.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'll pop up there now and get her a sandwich and and Lucozade.


That's brilliant. Please report back to see if there's anything else any one else can do to help.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Follow up:
> I can't get out, but is there anyone nearby? Happy to refund the cost of Lucozade!


i will bounce up within the hour to get a chat....
best advice atm to give folk is to point them towards the ace of clubs to get food and advice mon-fri... 12 -4pm... or Brixton Soup Kitchen tue-thurs 12-3 
as it goes am in the process of writing up a pamphlet that we could give folk with all advisory/eating places in the borough... 

I would hope that we can get this person some shelter space somewhere....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got back from Olive Morris House.
All the evicted persons possessions are on the street being guarded by a council official (Carol Shields) whilst the person evicted was inside Olive Morris House, i think with a support worker, having some kind of interview. I went and got some sandwiches and a bottle of the requested lucozade.

Had a brief chat with Carol, the evicted person has i think two cats with her, i didn't stay any longer as i was told the interview would take some time and neither did i want to pry . Left Carol with the provisions.

ETA - The possession would fill a small van, if that info helps.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

Good man.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just got back from Olive Morris House.
> All the evicted persons possessions are on the street being guarded by a council official (Carol Shields) whilst the person evicted was inside Olive Morris House, i think with a support worker, having some kind of interview. I went and got some sandwiches and a bottle of the requested lucozade.


Great work, mate.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Did you ever let on where you think this new cocktail bar's going to open?


Right here: 
*My Fathers Place on Coldharbour Lane to become a cocktail bar*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Apparently the 'best' way to do it is to create duplicate plates for a vehicle that is the exact same make/model/colour/year as your own vehicle. Thst way unless you are actually caught in the act, there is no suspicion.



Wasn't there a move back in the noughties to licence places that provide number plates, and require documentation from people wanting them made up?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Great work, mate.



It's only just occured to me that the person evicted may be vegetarian and i got chicken and tuna  but i'm sure that's the least of her worries.
I'm sure a warm drink would not go amiss, the wind howls down that hill.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> I reckon this tweet may have been designed purely to try and elicit an Urban meltdown. I think this is real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just wondering what the fuckitty-fuck "vintage folks" are:  Wrinklies? Vintage clothing afficionados? Fans of 19th-century folk music?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Right here:
> *My Fathers Place on Coldharbour Lane to become a cocktail bar*


Had a feeling it might be there. It's lively along that stretch at the best of times, wonder how they'll cope with the summer...


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wasn't there a move back in the noughties to licence places that provide number plates, and require documentation from people wanting them made up?


I think I remember something along those lines. I've never got number plates made up, so dunno what hoops you have to jump through to get them 'officially'.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just got back from Olive Morris House.
> All the evicted persons possessions are on the street being guarded by a council official (Carol Shields) whilst the person evicted was inside Olive Morris House, i think with a support worker, having some kind of interview. I went and got some sandwiches and a bottle of the requested lucozade.
> 
> Had a brief chat with Carol, the evicted person has i think two cats with her, i didn't stay any longer as i was told the interview would take some time and neither did i want to pry . Left Carol with the provisions.
> ...



Top work fella...

I landed after you it seems....

Thankfully we managed to secure 2 nights space for herself and Mr. G (the cat) in Brixton... 
Always a good sign when the 'homeless' services manager ( Ms.Shields) is looking after peoples stuff!
as its very temp accom...  some will support this woman further, perhaps by raising some important issues that were spoke about today...
yup.. im kinda vague as to what I can say at the moment... but fair play to the U75 crew highlighting this....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's only just occured to me that the person evicted may be vegetarian and i got chicken and tuna  but i'm sure that's the least of her worries.
> I'm sure a warm drink would not go amiss, the wind howls down that hill.


fook it was well cold out there!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Top work fella...
> 
> I landed after you it seems....
> 
> ...


It was janeruby who gave me the heads up, but the response was heartwarming all round.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> It was janeruby who gave me the heads up, but the response was heartwarming all round.


I indeed met herself earlier...
big thanx needed to folk who call out stuff and do stuff!
*must try and get that flask back janeruby if you ever remember your password!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think I remember something along those lines. I've never got number plates made up, so dunno what hoops you have to jump through to get them 'officially'.



Last time I had one done was 30-odd years ago, and all you needed then was money!


----------



## janeruby (Feb 3, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I indeed met herself earlier...
> big thanx needed to folk who call out stuff and do stuff!
> *must try and get that flask back janeruby if you ever remember your password!


Hello, I just sorted out password so am online again xxxx


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

janeruby said:


> Hello, I just sorted out password so am online again xxxx


sweet

our friend got all her stuff into her new place thankfully! feck that was a job n a half!!!!

fair play to folk we met today... kinda get the feeling that we will do more?


----------



## janeruby (Feb 3, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I indeed met herself earlier...
> big thanx needed to folk who call out stuff and do stuff!
> *must try and get that flask back janeruby if you ever remember your password!





Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'll pop up there now and get her a sandwich and and Lucozade.


Thanks Dexter,

Lovely folk helped out, coffee, chocolate, catfood, donations towards taxis and keeping her company and petting the cat xxxx


----------



## Manter (Feb 3, 2014)

janeruby said:


> Thanks Dexter,
> 
> Lovely folk helped out, coffee, chocolate, catfood, donations towards taxis and keeping her company and petting the cat xxxx


That's really nice to hear. Hope everything works out ok for her


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Top work fella...
> 
> I landed after you it seems....
> 
> ...



I was impressed with her, she was genuinely concerned and caring.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was impressed with her, she was genuinely concerned and caring.


me too... 
i have a feeling our friend wouldn't have got anything if it wasn't due to her intervention...
Gonna be chatting to her about setting up 'outreach sessions'....
fecking cool what happens when you are on the street doing stuff


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Last time I had one done was 30-odd years ago, and all you needed then was money!


I expect it's still possible with just money, if you know someone.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I've given up trying to work out what the Prince of Wales/PoW/Lambeth is these days, but there's little to encourage me in to the place.



Reasonable value lunch deals - but that is it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This is something I've noticed too - most markedly a couple of weeks ago in the Prince of Wales, or POW as it seems we are now to call it.
> 
> It was odd enough being in there having dinner (not my choice of venue) having known it in its various previous incarnations. But I did notice a couple of tables where visiting parents were being entertained. Not something I'm used to seeing in Brixton.
> 
> ...





editor said:


> I've given up trying to work out what the Prince of Wales/PoW/Lambeth is these days, but there's little to encourage me in to the place.


Someone told me the Prince of Wales (or maybe the kitchen at the POW) is now run by the people who do the 'Saltoun Supper Club'.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Someone told me the Prince of Wales (or maybe the kitchen at the POW) is now run by the people who do the 'Saltoun Supper Club'.



Lunch options quite 'ambitious'


----------



## Smick (Feb 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> I expect it's still possible with just money, if you know someone.


 
I needed some made in Belfast recently. I called past a shop to ask if they did it, which they did, asked if I'd have to go and get the logbook and they laughed heartily. They said they'd put anything I wanted on there. Quite open about it. Halfords will probably ask for documents but not independent shops.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> I needed some made in Belfast recently. I called past a shop to ask if they did it, which they did, asked if I'd have to go and get the logbook and they laughed heartily. They said they'd put anything I wanted on there. Quite open about it. Halfords will probably ask for documents but not independent shops.


Not sure what the rules are but last two times I've been asked for proof of ownership by independent shops (even at a stall at a camper festival after my VW lost its plate driving through floodwater). And also ordering online I had to email a copy of documents. Maybe I just look dodgy. Even online.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2014)

Just noticed as I went past that there seems to be work happening on the building above Iceland finally. There's scaff up and new windows going in.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Just noticed as I went past that there seems to be work happening on the building above Iceland finally. There's scaff up and new windows going in.



Any planning applications?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Any planning applications?



There's one that was approved ages ago for student flats.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> There's one that was approved ages ago for student flats.



Think consents are valid for three years.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> I needed some made in Belfast recently. I called past a shop to ask if they did it, which they did, asked if I'd have to go and get the logbook and they laughed heartily. They said they'd put anything I wanted on there. Quite open about it. Halfords will probably ask for documents but not independent shops.



My mate used to have one which just said FUCK YOU on it.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Think consents are valid for three years.


Outline, yes. Full permission has 5 years, and you can extend it by making a "meaningful start on site" by doing some minor work, after which you've got essentially forever to do the rest.


----------



## Smick (Feb 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Not sure what the rules are but last two times I've been asked for proof of ownership by independent shops (even at a stall at a camper festival after my VW lost its plate driving through floodwater). And also ordering online I had to email a copy of documents. Maybe I just look dodgy. Even online.


 
Maybe NI has different legislation to England and Wales.

Unless there is a method of restricting access to the raw materials to make a plate then it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> Maybe NI has different legislation to England and Wales.
> 
> Unless there is a method of restricting access to the raw materials to make a plate then it doesn't matter at all.


Whatever the rules I can't imagine they are particularly enforceable. 
Not sure how effective traffic monitoring is either - I drove around for quite a while with different plates on the front and back of my pick up after I absent mindedly used a spare from my old car.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yet another collision on the Christchurch Road / Roupell Road Junction this morning. Motorcyclist hospitalised. There was a three car smash there last week too.

The junction should probably have traffic lights on it, or some massive signs, or even be turned into a mini-roundabout.

Is there a way for normal folk to suggest this to the council?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> The junction should probably have traffic lights on it, or some massive signs, or even be turned into a mini-roundabout.



I agree - especially as there is already a light controlled pedestrian crossing just next to the junction.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 4, 2014)

Lots of god botherers around at the moment on Brixton Hill. Door knocking every weekend and this morning they'd even resorted to walking up and down the hill handing out leaflets to people waiting at the bus stop. I've seen them in large numbers around waterloo as well over the past few weeks.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Think consents are valid for three years.



I just checked and it's within time - http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LILUHDBO0GL00

Tbh I'm just glad they're sorting out the windows - they'd been left open for so long I assumed the building would fall down at some stage.


----------



## Manter (Feb 4, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Lots of god botherers around at the moment on Brixton Hill. Door knocking every weekend and this morning they'd even resorted to walking up and down the hill handing out leaflets to people waiting at the bus stop. I've seen them in large numbers around waterloo as well over the past few weeks.


Yeah, we had door to door god bothering twice on Sunday. Maybe the floods are making them restive....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I just checked and it's within time - http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LILUHDBO0GL00
> 
> Tbh I'm just glad they're sorting out the windows - they'd been left open for so long I assumed the building would fall down at some stage.


If I were a student I would be very pleased with that location!
Might not get much work done though...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah, we had door to door god bothering twice on Sunday. Maybe the floods are making them restive....



Maybe they are egging each other on before Easter.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Maybe they are egging each other on before Easter.


Bad puns like that make me hot and cross.


----------



## Manter (Feb 4, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Bad puns like that make me hot and cross.


I just get hopping mad.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2014)

BTW there was a very clear rainbow right across Tulse Hill (the road) about half an hour ago.   It's a shame I didn't have my camera.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just get hopping mad.



I apologise for the resurrection of this old joke.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I just checked and it's within time - http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LILUHDBO0GL00
> 
> Tbh I'm just glad they're sorting out the windows - they'd been left open for so long I assumed the building would fall down at some stage.


I notice that it's being developed by a Mustak Ibrahim who is also behind the Holiday Inn nearby.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ming-to-central-brixton.297101/#post-11396898


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it this the guy? http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/mustak-ibrahim/43/602/a1 
I'm not a member of Linked In, but he appears linked to Crown Properties.



> Mustak Ibrahim holds 3 current appointment, has resigned from 6 companies and held appointments at 5 dissolved companies. Mustak began their first appointment at the age of 26 and their longest current appointment spans 12 years and 2 months at M IBRAHIM & CO LIMITED.
> http://companycheck.co.uk/director/906563969


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah, we had door to door god bothering twice on Sunday. Maybe the floods are making them restive....



That is why I never answer the door unless I'm expecting someone.. They are free to believe in whatever they like, but disturbing my peace and quiet on a sunday to preach their beliefs to me isn't on.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

Amy Lame was just at the union demo outside the Town Hall. Quick google reveals she is the L*bour candidate for Dulwich & West Norwood. I didn't know that.

Info re demo- 
http://www.unison.org.uk/at-work/local-government/key-issues/local-government-pay/home/

http://www.unitetheunion.org/news/a...n-nationwide-day-of-protest-over-poverty-pay/

http://www.gmb.org.uk/newsroom/gmb-protest-for-pay-rise


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

who is Amy Lame?


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2014)

She looks the proprietor of an artisan cupcake shop.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

that was both very useful and completely useless.  i'll just google it then.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> that was both very useful and completely useless.  i'll just google it then.


I thought you'd recognise her. I did!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

TruXta said:


> She looks the proprietor of an artisan cupcake shop.


She co-founded the excellent Duckie Club in 1995. Nice lady.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry, shes passed me by completely!

i'm sure she'll be a better MP than most.  she's an american though, so she probably thinks that the Labour party is some sort of radical far left liberation movement


----------



## se5 (Feb 4, 2014)

She's done a Youtube video



I'm fairly sure the local party havent selected anyone yet so she is just one of the (many) people in the running to be the Labour candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> sorry, shes passed me by completely!
> 
> i'm sure she'll be a better MP than most.  she's an american though, so she probably thinks that the Labour party is some sort of radical far left liberation movement


 
Liberal


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> she's an american though...


Naturalised Brit.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Naturalised Brit.


 
you can put a racehorse in a kennel but it doesn't make it a dog.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2014)

She was a co-presenter on the late lamented Danny Baker show on BBC London. She always seemed likeable on that.

Wouldn't have predicted she'd stand as an MP though...


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> She was a co-presenter on the late lamented Danny Baker show on BBC London. She always seemed likeable on that.


And she got just £50 a show for her troubles.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you can put a racehorse in a kennel but it doesn't make it a dog.


I'll try and work that one out later.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Brixton in the New York Times fashion video.

"Vibrant" makes an early appearance.

OMG: _"French Resistance chic"!!!_


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2014)

Any edgy's? Or vintagey?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2014)

TruXta said:


> vintagey?


VINTAGE IS ALREADY AN ADJECTIVE!!!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> VINTAGE IS ALREADY AN ADJECTIVE!!!


But vintagey means vintage-like, not vintage.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Any edgy's? Or vintagey?


A 'melting pot,' 'scarf from Nepal,' talk of an important difference between 'people who wear beards and people who grow beards', 'diversity,' and 'hipsters'. 

Camera assistant work by Zoe of the Brixton Blog.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot the link:
http://www.nytimes.com/video/fashion/100000002686048/colorful-style-in-london.html?smid=tw-share


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton in the New York Times fashion video.
> 
> "Vibrant" makes an early appearance.
> 
> OMG: _"French Resistance chic"!!!_



Opening line none the less.....


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> She was a co-presenter on the late lamented Danny Baker show on BBC London. She always seemed likeable on that.
> Wouldn't have predicted she'd stand as an MP though...





editor said:


> And she got just £50 a show for her troubles.



£50 a show @ five shows a week is £250 a week..... not a bad return for a bit of research and chatting bollocks  a couple of hours in the afternoon while drinking coffee and eating cake tbh


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> £50 a show @ five shows a week is £250 a week..... not a bad return for a bit of research and chatting bollocks  a couple of hours in the afternoon while drinking coffee and eating cake tbh


Have you ever done radio? It's not as easy as you think and certainly takes up more of your time than the two hours you're actually on air. 

Danny Baker wasn't too impressed:


> He criticised the way his co-presenters Amy Lame and Baylen Leonard had been treated.
> 
> "By the way, and I hope you'll forgive me but Baylen and Amy get £50 for doing this programme. Fifty quid. I think it's fair to say that Jimmy Savile was paid more by the BBC in six months than Baylen and Amy have earned in the 10 years they have been together.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

There' some good deals on restored bikes being offered right now!
Cycooldelic offering great deals on restored bikes in Brixton while they look for a new home


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you ever done radio? It's not as easy as you think and certainly takes up more of your time than the two hours you're actually on air.


I did a couple of shifts playing tunes for which I got the princely sum of fuck all...... anyway we'll have to agree to differ on this, but I'm only speaking as someone who has done long rotating shifts in factories and shops, she certainly had time for plenty of other projects going by her public biographies, if she'd been working on the tills in Iceland she'd probably have been too knackered.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I did a couple of shifts playing tunes for which I got the princely sum of fuck all...... anyway we'll have to agree to differ on this, but I'm only speaking as someone who has done long rotating shifts in factories and shops, she certainly had time for plenty of other projects going by her public biographies, if she'd been working on the tills in Iceland she'd probably have been too knackered.


I've done all that too - and more - but if you're in an environment where your co-presenter is getting a substantial sum of money more for more or less doing the same thing, then I think it's reasonable to kick off. It should be noted that it wasn't Amy who made a fuss though.


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry, I forgot the link:
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/fashion/100000002686048/colorful-style-in-london.html?smid=tw-share



I just can't seen the point in a video like this. Who is it aimed at? Its difficult to imagine but I assume someone was paid to put it together and to ask those inane questions. 
Even worse, 3 people took it seriously enough to respond and talk about their non-statement mustache and homemade french-resistance-chic coat.

Just so depressing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I've done all that too - and more - but if you're in an environment where your co-presenter is getting a substantial sum of money more for more or less doing the same thing, then I think it's reasonable to kick off. It should be noted that it wasn't Amy who made a fuss though.


I think the Baker boy was maybe making a general comment about the reason the bbc gave for axing his show rather than protesting about their wages, as the standard said they had been working with him for 10 years so he had plenty of time previously to protest. the exposure that Ms Lame got during her ten year stint would not have hurt her brand profile either as her previous output had been rather niche, and it probably dint hurt her chances of getting on panel shows and game shows either, likewise it will raise her profile somewhat in the politics game.....


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 4, 2014)

And there's always the Cliterarti vote.....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

The 'Amy Lame is standing in Dulwich & West Norwood' story is in the Evening Standard today.

Actually quite impressed that I broke the news on here.

No longer can people claim that all I bring is mundane chit chattery about the Nisa Post Office on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> The 'Amy Lame is standing in Dulwich & West Norwood' story is in the Evening Standard today.
> 
> Actually quite impressed that I broke the news on here.
> 
> No longer can people claim that all I bring is mundane chit chattery about the Nisa Post Office on Brixton Hill.


Are you still selling that ebay stuff...?


----------



## Onket (Feb 4, 2014)

Now and again,  yeah.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> No longer can people claim that all I bring is mundane chit chattery about the Nisa Post Office on Brixton Hill.



But it has been out of action for the last 2 days...... Went to Elm Park PO instead - so diddy and cute!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> But it has been out of action for the last 2 days...... Went to Elm Park PO instead - so diddy and cute!



What are they up to?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

se5 said:


> She's done a Youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure the local party havent selected anyone yet so she is just one of the (many) people in the running to be the Labour candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood



it doesn't really matter what she thinks or what she's done, cos if she's elected she'll do whatever the fuck the Labour Party want her to do, including telling her which way to vote.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What are they up to?


They told me the  system was down - whatever that means. But only this post office


----------



## Ms T (Feb 4, 2014)

I would be amazed if Amy Lame was selected for Dulwich and West Norwood. It's a high-profile Labour seat.


----------



## Smick (Feb 4, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> They told me the  system was down - whatever that means. But only this post office


 
I think it is called Horizon. It's what prints out the stamps and records the recorded mail etc. Also prompts the teller to cross sell foreign exchange, credit cards, insurance etc.

There is a mock branch in Old Street which I was once allowed to fiddle with the computer. Looks exactly like a real post office branch with all the furniture, signs, passport photo machine etc. I think they can change the lightning to simulate different times of day and seasons, although I didn't see that.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I would be amazed if Amy Lame was selected for Dulwich and West Norwood. It's a high-profile Labour seat.


Yeah. With a 10,000 majority. Impossible for Labour to lose at the next election. A shoe-in for whichever lucky, well-connected person gets selected by the Labour party command local constituency party.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2014)

Onket said:


>


Lesbian icon!  she is witty, creative, lovely and wears fab frocks. She has organised arty gay glam camp fun club nights for years. She was local to Brixton for many years - used to live on Dulwich rd, then Effra rd.  

Suprised to hear she is into party politics.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah. With a 10,000 majority. Impossible for Labour to lose at the next election. A shoe-in for whichever lucky, well-connected person gets selected by the Labour party command local constituency party.



Anyone who actively seeks election should be barred on the grounds of vanity, cupidity, megalomania etc. 

Instead, our representatives should be selected by lot.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Ruddy Nora, it's wet out there.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

This wet.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> She co-founded the excellent Duckie Club in 1995. Nice lady.


 
And very astute in her reviews and views. She used to come and see a lot of work at OH. Once she rushed in late, chucked her cloth bag down on a table - on top of a tea light. Bag caught fire, one of our helpful front of house staff emptied a jug of water on it...wrecking her phone!


----------



## prunus (Feb 5, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> And very astute in her reviews and views. She used to come and see a lot of work at OH. Once she rushed in late, chucked her cloth bag down on a table - on top of a tea light. Bag caught fire, one of our helpful front of house staff emptied a jug of water on it...wrecking her phone!



She's definitely not been selected as candidate yet - I have my voting papers here, vote's not until 29th March.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Lesbian icon!  she is witty, creative, lovely and wears fab frocks. She has organised arty gay glam camp fun club nights for years. She was local to Brixton for many years - used to live on Dulwich rd, then Effra rd.
> 
> Suprised to hear she is into party politics.


I know this. I am in tune with my inner lesbian.

It's el-ahrairah who isn't.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 5, 2014)

Utter carnage outside Morleys this morning as hundreds of people tried to squeeze on to already full buses heading into central London.

I walked round to the overground station and got on the first train to Victoria without any trouble at all.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Utter carnage outside Morleys this morning as hundreds of people tried to squeeze on to already full buses heading into central London.
> 
> I walked round to the overground station and got on the first train to Victoria without any trouble at all.


Sounded horrific. My gf ran in to Waterloo and was rather pleased with herself.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 5, 2014)

It was utterly horrendous! There were PCSOs and a few coppers trying to marshal the crowds as they surged towards the buses, but pretty much all of them were already full having come down Brixton and Tulse Hills.

I was going to walk in myself, but thought I'd check the trains and lo, I got on the first one.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 5, 2014)

The tube was open when I went through on the bus at 9.30. I just worked from home for an hour an left later and my commute was quicker than normal.

The chaos when I got to Waterloo though with people unable to work out how to get any further, walk people walk


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> The tube was open when I went through on the bus at 9.30. I just worked from home for an hour an left later and my commute was quicker than normal.
> 
> The chaos when I got to Waterloo though with people unable to work out how to get any further, walk people walk


Guessing lots of commuters don't know the way to work on foot?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Guessing lots of commuters don't know the way to work on foot?



They should use their smart phones for something useful.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They should use their smart phones for something useful.


They could just be lazy fuckers too.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

I got completely drenched last night. Here's a set of photos taken around Brixton at 1am:
















More:  http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...-last-months-record-breaking-rainfall-photos/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I got completely drenched last night. Here's a set of photos taken around Brixton at 1am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All quiet on Brixton Station Road is my fav of that bunch. The lone cyclist heading up Atlantic Road deserves respect, that's proper cycling.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 5, 2014)

There's a money management course coming up which may be of interest to people on benefits or low incomes generally: http://carershub.org.uk/news/Course...idays-starting-28th-Feb-2014-4th-April-2014-/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I know this. I am in tune with my inner lesbian.
> 
> It's el-ahrairah who isn't.


 
truefax


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Guessing lots of commuters don't know the way to work on foot?


Unless one has just started a job in London for the very first time and has never been to London before, who on earth would not know how to walk to work from Waterloo to pretty much any central London/ City of London location? They'd have to be pretty fucking hopeless IMO...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> Unless one has just started a job in London for the very first time and has never been to London before, who on earth would not know how to walk to work from Waterloo to pretty much any central London/ City of London location? They'd have to be pretty fucking hopeless IMO...


I think you're underestimating people's capacity for stupidity.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I think you're underestimating people's capacity for stupidity.


Drones.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2014)

I walked from King's Cross to work in central London.  Took about half an hour.  But I think the tube is running anyway now.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I walked from King's Cross to work in central London.  Took about half an hour.  But I think the tube is running anyway now.


It's running as far as Seven Sisters.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> They told me the  system was down - whatever that means. But only this post office



That'd be the transaction management terminal that's down - the over-sized till that basically manages and logs all transactions.  They're pretty shite (questionable software has meant a significant minority of sub-postmasters getting investigated by the Post Office's "Special Investigations Branch" for fraud until a group of them got a judicial review on the practice) and, IIRC, use a fairly old and basic system to shift the data from branches to their destinations.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> It's running as far as Seven Sisters.


One station too far then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think it is called Horizon. It's what prints out the stamps and records the recorded mail etc. Also prompts the teller to cross sell foreign exchange, credit cards, insurance etc.



Also scans the barcodes on payment slips and forwards the transaction to the relevant company, among other things, and "balances" the till.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

Has the bottom fallen out of Urban? On some pages (this one included) i can scroll past the bottom bar line into a pit of nothing.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Has the bottom fallen out of Urban? On some pages (this one included) i can scroll past the bottom bar line into a pit of nothing.


Works fine for me. Try restarting your browser.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Works fine for me. Try restarting your browser.



Closed and reopened browser (Chrome) same problem; about a page of nothing. Noticed it on at least one other thread in Brixton forum.
Going to restart PC.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

PC restart has made anomaly of the pit of nothing disappear. 
But i did go below the line several times on at least two threads, i wish i had taken a picture of it. It ought to be know as Dexter's hole.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> i wish i had taken a picture of it. It ought to be know as Dexter's hole.


Wasn't that on the naked thread a few weeks back?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2014)

On this note, does anyone use Tapatalk to browse Urban, and find that - when the thread turns on a page - a dozen or so posts are not displayed?


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On this note, does anyone use Tapatalk to browse Urban, and find that - when the thread turns on a page - a dozen or so posts are not displayed?


 
Yes - happens to me.  Fix seems to be to come back up the menus to front page then go back in via 'Forums' (seems to happen when one has gone in via e.g. notifications).

It also crashes a few times a week.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yes - happens to me.  Fix seems to be to come back up the menus to front page then go back in via 'Forums' (seems to happen when one has gone in via e.g. notifications).
> 
> It also crashes a few times a week.



That's exactly what i do. Annoying!


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 5, 2014)

New kids story book, partly set on Coldharbour Lane! 

some info here:
http://lookbookreport.com/article/2014/01/a-possums-tail/


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd rather buy it from Tales on Moon Lane than Amazscum.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> New kids story book, partly set on Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> some info here:
> http://lookbookreport.com/article/2014/01/a-possums-tail/


I like it but I'm already annoyed that the Phoenix is in the wrong place


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I like it but I'm already annoyed that the Phoenix is in the wrong place


Nah. It's Book Mongers and the market that are in the wrong place!


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Has the bottom fallen out of Urban? On some pages (this one included) i can scroll past the bottom bar line into a pit of nothing.




I'm getting the same thing on Chrome.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

I've fallen below the bottom bar again, this time on this thread.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I'm getting the same thing on Chrome.



I'm glad it's not just me and my PC. (also Chrome)


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 47846
> 
> I've fallen below the bottom bar again, this time on this thread.



Weird


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Weird



Welcome to Dexter's Hole. (There might be room for more)


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2014)

Shots of dramatic sunset over Brixton last week.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got a bug fix for "Dexter's hole" - simply don't scroll down. That should fix it.

Top tips right there


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've got a bug fix for "Dexter's hole" - simply don't scroll down. That should fix it.
> 
> Top tips right there



I'd rather my hole was plugged. On second thoughts.....


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Queen's reggae night. A thing of wonder.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

>



CHL is looking well gentrified these days..


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's how Brixton looked ten years ago. 










Who remembers Gubbins?!

More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...hill-market-scenes-and-gubbins-february-2004/


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's how Brixton looked ten years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Editor, instead of complaining about the Brixton Buzz link I'm going to say it's great that you've been taking photos over the years and that there is a record of all of this stuff that's changed quicker than we might have predicted ten years ago. I remember all these places, and various nights in the Queen, Medusa and Mass.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

I remember Gubbins they sold the biggest weed crushers i have ever seen. Frank johnsons sports shop was just along from Gubbins how long since they shut down?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I remember Gubbins they sold the biggest weed crushers i have ever seen. Frank johnsons sports shop was just along from Gubbins how long since they shut down?



Maybe 6-7 years ago I think.  They've not been there for a while.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 6, 2014)

That place on Brixton Hill ^^^ has hardly changed in the last decade.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2014)

allmarks has gone.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> That place on Brixton Hill ^^^ has hardly changed in the last decade.



Allmarks on the corner looked the same 30 years ago. There was a good fruit and veg shop just along from the chippie that lasted years and then suddenly disappeared. The woman that owned it used to give us an Apple or orange for free when we were kids.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Allmarks on the corner looked the same 30 years ago. There was a good fruit and veg shop just along from the chippie that lasted years and then suddenly disappeared. The woman that owned it used to give us an Apple or orange for free when we were kids.



Allmarks used to be a butcher's - a long time ago


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Maybe 6-7 years ago I think.  They've not been there for a while.



Still regret the loss of that sports place - though Herne Hill Intersport is ok.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Still regret the loss of that sports place - though Herne Hill Intersport is ok.[/quote
> 
> They covered nearly everything in that shop, From table tennis bats, footballl boots,boxing gloves to tips for your snooker cue and a large array of trainers, Once foot locker and jd sports came along there trade dwindled. It was quite a sad day when they closed and the 2 woman that ran it were heartbroken. Another part of the community gone.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 6, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> allmarks has gone.


I should've been more specific; the outward appearance of the building has hardly changed.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Still regret the loss of that sports place - though Herne Hill Intersport is ok.


Its not bad and seems to cover most sports. I generally get what im looking for and the staff are helpful.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Allmarks on the corner looked the same 30 years ago. There was a good fruit and veg shop just along from the chippie that lasted years and then suddenly disappeared. The woman that owned it used to give us an Apple or orange for free when we were kids.


It hasn't changed its appearance much in a hundred years!












http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/111brixtonhill.html


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

I also remember when cb radio became popular and legal, There was a shop on that parade (possibly next to the camping shop) that started to sell cb rigs and receivers there was a queue that stretched up to elm park the first morning they went on sale.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

The Trinity Arms have suddenly got very busy on Twitter. This one is bonkers.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

So ''don't go to work, get shitfaced instead''... I like it.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> So ''don't go to work, get shitfaced instead''... I like it.


I think it's alright, too. Fair play to them.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2014)

I was wondering what the screen with the dark clouds on loop was all about in there.

Still wondering..


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

The obvious error is, of course, that pubs do close.

I wonder if the advert can be used to demand after hours drinking?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> The obvious error is, of course, that pubs do close.
> 
> I wonder if the advert can be used to demand after hours drinking?


And that the Trinity has probably the strictest and earliest closing of all.

Really enjoying that place again of late.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

I've actually not been in for a while. I do like a pint or two of Youngs Special in there, though.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've actually not been in for a while. I do like a pint or two of Youngs Special in there, though.


Ordinary's the ticket if it's more than one.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

Used to be able to do 3 pints of Special in my lunch hour. Turns the afternoon into a bit of a blur.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Used to be able to do 3 pints of Special in my lunch hour. Turns the afternoon into a bit of a blur.


I don't believe that you ever do any work, anyway.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

Fair point.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Used to be able to do 3 pints of Special in my lunch hour. Turns the afternoon into a bit of a blur.



Egged on by a Kiwi colleague, I did six pints in my break a few weeks back. Never again.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> The obvious error is, of course, that pubs do close.
> 
> I wonder if the advert can be used to demand after hours drinking?


And that pub closes earlier than just about every other pub/bar in the area!


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> And that pub closes earlier than just about every other pub/bar in the area!


I suspect the local residents might have something to do with that...


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2014)

It was mentioned the other week but what is happening in Dalston is worse than Brixton. The wonderful Dalston lane is being sliced into pieces and sold off to highest bidder. It is utterly painful to watch. Hackney Council ripping the heritage out of Dalston.

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...se_of_a_lack_of_planning_permission_1_3285377


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It was mentioned the other week but what is happening in Dalston is worse than Brixton. The wonderful Dalston lane is being sliced into pieces and sold off to highest bidder. It is utterly painful to watch. Hackney Council ripping the heritage out of Dalston.
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...se_of_a_lack_of_planning_permission_1_3285377



This has been going on for more than a decade now. Absolute disgrace.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's how Brixton looked ten years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Gubbins! Brixton's only head shop. Shame, only lasted a few years. 

Frank Johnson Sports was a proper sports shop, another sad loss. They lasted a few years after JD Sports etc moved in, then suddenly disappeared.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yeah Gubbins! Brixton's only head shop. Shame, only lasted a few years.
> 
> Frank Johnson Sports was a proper sports shop, another sad loss. They lasted a few years after JD Sports etc moved in, then suddenly disappeared.



And, annoyingly, JD Sports is a different thing. Crappy leisurewear and almost no sports equipment.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And, annoyingly, JD Sports is a different thing. Crappy leisurewear and almost no sports equipment.


Exactly. A fake sports shop. Just after Frank Johnson shut, I went in to JD asking to buy a needle adaptor to inflate a football. The staff just looked at me blankly.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

I just had a load of comments on Brixton Buzz from someone at brixtontube - dot - com. So I took a look at the sight. 

Suffice to say that anyone looking for information on the running of the trains may be in for something of a shock.

(It's a porn site)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, i had a look out of curiosity. It's porn.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, i had a look _*out of curiosity*_. It's porn.


Uh huh.

** nods understandingly **


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2014)

For science!


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, i had a look out of curiosity. It's porn.


What sub-genre?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2014)

Planning has been submitted to develop the empty units at the Viaduct (opposite editor) into an enterprise centre

14/00078/FUL

_



			It will include the construction of common features including conference facilities, a café, common kitchen and toilet accommodation, reception. Each unit will be fully finished to provide for immediate occupation of the small businesses.
		
Click to expand...

_​


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

By the way,  forgot to mention the staff of St*rbucks next to the station gave free coffee to people on the RMT picket line yesterday.  Fair play to them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> What sub-genre?



I didn't go deeper than the front page.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> What sub-genre?


Misery porn of course.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> By the way,  forgot to mention the staff of St*rbucks next to the station gave free coffee to people on the RMT picket line yesterday.  Fair play to them.



Why would they want to poison those on a picket line?


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

It's just coffee.  They are workers too. It was a nice gesture.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> By the way,  forgot to mention the staff of St*rbucks next to the station gave free coffee to people on the RMT picket line yesterday.  Fair play to them.


*Liked (through gritted teeth!). I imagine that wasn't a big boss approved action, mind.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's just coffee.  They are workers too. It was a nice gesture.



Fair enough, one shouldn't sniff at solidarity.


----------



## Winot (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> What sub-genre?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Winot said:


>



I took this last summer.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Lambeth Living are fucking useless.
Fob for communal door malfunctioned this afternoon, called their main switchboard and an automated message informed me that they were having problems with their telephone system and i could get cut off at any moment but their IT department knew about the fault and they were working on it.
Managed to get to speak to someone who mistakenly directed me to Olive Morris House, staff at OMH correctly informed me to go to the local neighbourhood office which isn't fucking local.
Got to the "local" neighbourhood office and was informed that no one could operate the machine that reprograms the faulty fob neither did they have any spare ones. They would not contact the Estate manager by telephone on my behalf. I was told i might get a replacement fob sometime next week.

Got back home, a neighbour was also locked out of the block, we only got in because she buzzed through and someone was at home.

I've paid for the faulty fob, every week i fucking pay for it, every year for the last ten years. Approximately £3 per week, over £1,500 since the useless door was installed. My neighbours have paid as well, Lambeth Living/Council have had over £62,000 of our money and don't have a single spare fucking fob or anyone to trained to reprogram the faulty fob.

I would not be surprised if someone interferes with the mechanism of the shitty door.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've paid for the faulty fob, every week i fucking pay for it, every year for the last ten years. Approximately £3 per week, over £1,500 since the useless door was installed. My neighbours have paid as well, Lambeth Living/Council have had over £62,000 of our money and don't have a single spare fucking fob or anyone to trained to reprogram the faulty fob.
> 
> I would not be surprised if someone interferes with the mechanism of the shitty door.



In the block my friend lived in, the door to the building was often broken due to people forcing entry. I think maybe they aren't the answer to security.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lambeth Living are fucking useless.



All my dealings with Lambeth Living have been painful - responsibility always shirked.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> In the block my friend lived in, the door to the building was often broken due to people forcing entry. I think maybe they aren't the answer to security.



That happens to this door as well, even the magnets have been removed on several occasions. I'm not even going to mention the vehicle blocker that has not worked for the last three years. Leaseholders don't want to pay for repairs so it remains broken.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That happens to this door as well, even the magnets have been removed on several occasions. I'm not even going to mention the vehicle blocker that has not worked for the last three years. Leaseholders don't want to pay for repairs so it remains broken.



These doors were being broken by the kids or anyone who wanted to get in the building - this is over 20 years ago. There must be an alternative - like maybe no front entrance door?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> All my dealings with Lambeth Living have been painful - responsibility always shirked.



I go out of my way to avoid any dealings with them, it's not that the staff don't care some of them do but it's so frustrating and almost impossible to speak to anyone that can get anything done. Lambeth Living? I have seen more life in a block of wood. The responsibility thing, you are bang on the money with that comment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> These doors were being broken by the kids or anyone who wanted to get in the building - this is over 20 years ago. There must be an alternative - like maybe no front entrance door?



The block i live in had a chronic crack problem approx ten years ago, as did many blocks on many estates. The door helps but is easily defeated by naughty types. It's money for old rope for Lambeth Living.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyway, i'm staying in tonight, central heating on. I hear there is a massive storm coming. Tomorrow can take care of itself.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The block i live in had a chronic crack problem approx ten years ago, as did many blocks on many estates. The door helps but is easily defeated by naughty types. It's money for old rope for Lambeth Living.



If people want to get in or out by any means possible they will!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> If people want to get in or out by any means possible they will!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lambeth Living are fucking useless.
> Fob for communal door malfunctioned this afternoon, called their main switchboard and an automated message informed me that they were having problems with their telephone system and i could get cut off at any moment but their IT department knew about the fault and they were working on it.
> Managed to get to speak to someone who mistakenly directed me to Olive Morris House, staff at OMH correctly informed me to go to the local neighbourhood office which isn't fucking local.
> Got to the "local" neighbourhood office and was informed that no one could operate the machine that reprograms the faulty fob neither did they have any spare ones. They would not contact the Estate manager by telephone on my behalf. I was told i might get a replacement fob sometime next week.
> ...


my sympathies are with you. Technology is great until it fucks up. What's wrong with a good old fashioned security key??


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> my sympathies are with you. Technology is great until it fucks up. What's wrong with a good old fashioned security key??


People lose them. Or even better, drop them down the lift shaft then turn the lift off.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> People lose them. Or even better, drop them down the lift shaft then turn the lift off.


aren't key fobs just as easy to lose?


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> aren't key fobs just as easy to lose?


Probably.

There is no way to please all of the people all of the time. If someone drops their key or fob down the lift shaft its the council's fault for having a lock or entry sytem and lift. Guaranteed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> aren't key fobs just as easy to lose?



I knew you wouldn't be fobbed off with that nonsense.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Didn't take you long to latch on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Didn't take you long to latch on.



Yale regret this.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 7, 2014)

someone needs to lock this thread before the puns get too silly


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Watch it CHUBBy.


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> someone needs to lock this thread before the puns get too silly


I might have to bolt.


----------



## Jake82 (Feb 7, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I popped into the Prince of Wales last night for the first time in a couple of years. Ordered a small glass of house wine and a pint..£10.20! I used to like that place....never again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Jake82 said:


> Out of curiosity, I popped into the Prince of Wales last night for the first time in a couple of years. *Ordered a small glass of house wine and a pint..£10.20!* I used to like that place....never again.



A new form of mugging on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Winot (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know what's going on at Stockwell? Junction by tube closed off with blue tape, loads of unmarked police cars. No sign of RTA but doesn't look good.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 7, 2014)

Winot said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Stockwell? Junction by tube closed off with blue tape, loads of unmarked police cars. No sign of RTA but doesn't look good.




Also closed off by the Brixton academy-brixton high Road junction


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Winot said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Stockwell? Junction by tube closed off with blue tape, loads of unmarked police cars. No sign of RTA but doesn't look good.



Car driver stabbed then crashed into bus according to Twitter.


----------



## ash (Feb 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Car driver stabbed then crashed into bus according to Twitter.


This sounds a little different- strange if true:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/stockwell-bush-crash-stabbed-man-3123206


----------



## Winot (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah just found this :-(

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...ord-within-minutes-of-each-other-9115892.html


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Tricky is in the Albert. He's a little bit squiffy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Tricky is in the Albert. He's a little bit squiffy.



That ought to be written into a song.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> I might have to bolt.


What's key to this debate is the lock-in you experience as a poor tenant in a deeply polarised borough. The doors to power are shut, the residents reduced to peeping out their holes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

When is a door not a door?



Spoiler



When it's ajar



My first successful use of spoiler code.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2014)

charming story here about those cunts lovely gentlemen from Brewdog who previously wanted to open a bar in Brixton and who stole our name to sell their stout: http://snipelondon.com/noshup/punk-...-homophobic-as-the-industry-they-rail-against


----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> charming story here about those cunts lovely gentlemen from Brewdog who previously wanted to open a bar in Brixton and who stole our name to sell their stout: http://snipelondon.com/noshup/punk-...-homophobic-as-the-industry-they-rail-against



Oh dear.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2014)

More ironic marketing shenanigans......... http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ched-by-scottish-brewery-brewdog-9108835.html


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> charming story here about those cunts lovely gentlemen from Brewdog who previously wanted to open a bar in Brixton and who stole our name to sell their stout: http://snipelondon.com/noshup/punk-...-homophobic-as-the-industry-they-rail-against



Whilst in parallel Brewdog news:

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/hello-my-name-is-vladimir



> The sick, twisted legislation brought about in Russia that prevents people from living their true lives is something we didn't want to just sit back and not have an opinion on. Our core beliefs are freedom of expression, freedom of speech and a dogged (no pun intended) passion for doing what we love. Thus, we are donating 50% of the profits from this beer to charitable organisations that support like minded individuals wishing to express themselves freely without prejudice.


Apparently a  case has been sent to the great leader.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Whilst in parallel Brewdog news:
> 
> http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/hello-my-name-is-vladimir


Awesome piece of PR fluff unlikely to make any kind of dent to their fat profits.

FYI, *all* the profits from Brixton Buzz Beer go to a local worthy cause.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

The Albert was amazing last night with a fantastic, ridiculously talented young local band and the presence of a very, er, _interesting_ Tricky in the house, who stayed until the very end.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2014)

There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


Can't see anything from here and I've got a pretty good view of the park.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


teuchter, are you sure it's not the Crystal Palace transmitter?


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 8, 2014)

The Breadroom in market row is now becoming an outlet for the Danish sandwich company. I didn't know the danes where famous for their sandwiches.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


 
I saw that as I was coming down Tulse Hill. I was driving so couldn't get a good look. I was around Jubilee Primary School and saw it in the direction of Dulwich Road. When I got down to the traffic lights at Water Lane I couldn't see it anywhere.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

It's so windy out there that the latest Foxtons board nailed into the wall outside my block has just been blown over. 
Must have been quite a gust!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I saw that as I was coming down Tulse Hill. I was driving so couldn't get a good look. I was around Jubilee Primary School and saw it in the direction of Dulwich Road. When I got down to the traffic lights at Water Lane I couldn't see it anywhere.



UFO!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> It's so windy out there that the latest Foxtons board nailed into the wall outside my block has just been blown over.
> Must have been quite a gust!



It's an ill wind that blows no one any good.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2014)

Greebo said:


> teuchter, are you sure it's not the Crystal Palace transmitter?


Yes because I know what that looks like and where it should be.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 8, 2014)

Saw Brian, landlord at the Canterbury, getting a right mouthful from a little gobshite wearing a navy beret.  He was upset at not being allowed in for a drink (think it was cos he was carrying some snacks and drinks), and proceeded to argue with Brian before leaving and calling him a fat c**t.  Poor Brian looked a bit shaken, felt sorry for him.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 8, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Breadroom in market row is now becoming an outlet for the Danish sandwich company. I didn't know the danes where famous for their sandwiches.


I believe the term "Danish Sandwich" is gentrific-ease for bacon sandwich.


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> I believe the term "Danish Sandwich" is gentrific-ease for bacon sandwich.


Apparently the Danish don't eat much bacon.....  There is probably a profound insight in there somewhere


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> Apparently the Danish don't eat much bacon.....  There is probably a profound insight in there somewhere



Maybe the Danes export pig flesh to the gullible Brits, then spend their gains on fromage sandwiches?


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> The Albert was amazing last night with a fantastic, ridiculously talented young local band and the presence of a very, er, _interesting_ Tricky in the house, who stayed until the very end.
> 
> View attachment 48083


 Who were the band?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Who were the band?


Brixton Dub Collective: a sort of jazzy/dubby/rappy improvising outfit. Really quite unusual and amazing players.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a pic from last night's after party with an extremely erratic Tricky who had, at this point, become my best mate ever.


----------



## Winot (Feb 8, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Breadroom in market row is now becoming an outlet for the Danish sandwich company. I didn't know the danes where famous for their sandwiches.



Open sandwiches. Usually involving herring.


----------



## se5 (Feb 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


 
could it be cranes/other equipment for the bridge replacement work that National Rail are undertaking on Croxted Road? http://hernehillsociety.typepad.com/blog/2014/01/the-bridges-of-herne-hill.html


----------



## Smick (Feb 9, 2014)

se5 said:


> could it be cranes/other equipment for the bridge replacement work that National Rail are undertaking on Croxted Road? http://hernehillsociety.typepad.com/blog/2014/01/the-bridges-of-herne-hill.html


 
When I first saw it I thought it was the sun reflecting off the Shard, then realised it couldn't be. I then thought it was maybe one of those fairground rides which lifts you up and drops you quickly towards the ground but they have loads of different colours, not just the single bright colour that I saw.

I'll try to go down that way later and check it out.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2014)

My wheelie bin hell. "Revellers" from the Dogstar "strip" after ½ pint of Peroni no doubt. Lambeth's new mini wheelie appear particularly tempting to the lout about town heading back to LJ at 4 am.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not the really strong winds we've been having then?


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 48170 View attachment 48171 View attachment 48172 My wheelie bin hell. "Revellers" from the Dogstar "strip" after ½ pint of Peroni no doubt. Lambeth's new mini wheelie appear particularly tempting to the lout about town heading back to LJ at 4 am.


Blimey, what a mess 

There were some pissed people knocking bins over on water lane as we walked home last night- don't think it was deliberate, they stumbled into them and they fell over; rather than the old ones that'd give you something to clutch while the world span round you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

I grew up on Robsart Street. This is how it looked circa 1920.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

This is where i live now. Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, 1961.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

I love this photograph;
Storytelling at Cowley Estate, Brixton, 1972.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I grew up on Robsart Street. This is how it looked circa 1920.
> 
> View attachment 48174



Ohhh did you? What years? What primary schools did ya go to? Did you play at Slade gardens?


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2014)

I live old photos, thanks for those Dexter Deadwood


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Ohhh did you? What years? What primary schools did ya go to? Did you play at Slade gardens?



The adventure playground in Slade Gardens was as exciting as it was dangerous, i played football in that park growing up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I live old photos, thanks for those Dexter Deadwood



More here;
http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lambeth/lambeth-assets/galleries/brixton?result_234354_result_page=1


----------



## boohoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The adventure playground in Slade Gardens was as exciting as it was dangerous, i played football in that park growing up.


 I use to go Slade gardens through most of my childhood. I also grew up around there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

It's a shame this program is not available on BBC iPlayer. 

*Engine of Terror.*

Through the prism of HMP Brixton, BBC Radio 4 traces changing attitudes to crime and punishment during 19th century industrialisation, urbanisation, and national debate about how prisons should be run, who should run them and whether they exist to punish, deter or reform.

Ever since it opened in 1819, Brixton prison has stood at the vanguard of debate around crime and punishment. Before Brixton, the most common punishments for minor criminals had been held in public - such as the pillory and the stocks. But changing sensibilities meant the days of such spectacles were numbered. When Brixton opened, prisons were emerging as the central focus in the struggle against crime.

In the first of two programmes, Jerry White, Professor of History at the University of London, uses rarely-seen documents to chart the early history of Brixton. With the help of current prisoners and staff he discovers how Brixton's response to public concerns about the rising level of crime was to introduce the treadmill.

It was a new means of punishment where inmates trod giant wheels which were connected to millstones; the flour would be used to make their daily bread. Brixton made the treadmill famous and, within two decades, half the prisons in the country would have one. Some called it an 'engine of terror' - we hear the testimonies of those made to suffer its rigours, read out by current prisoners.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02x5grv


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2014)

I was going to reply to Dexter Deadwood's earlier post and mention you, boohoo. 

<edit2add> Not the one about the prison, obviously!


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> My wheelie bin hell. "Revellers" from the Dogstar "strip" after ½ pint of Peroni no doubt. Lambeth's new mini wheelie appear particularly tempting to the lout about town heading back to LJ at 4 am.





Crispy said:


> Not the really strong winds we've been having then?



Mine and my neighbours wheelie bins are both inside the small front gardens and both have been blown over by the wind.  Not just last night but all the time - the things are a functional design disaster.  They need to be shorter and fatter, but I assume they won't fit on the lifter thingy on the rubbish truck if they aren't the same height as the old ones.

Oh yes and my food waste bin went missing last week so looks like I need to accelerate my home composting plans.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Ohhh did you? What years? What primary schools did ya go to? Did you play at Slade gardens?



It was the 1970's, the three day week, candles and damp on the walls that almost killed me. I lived in Denchworth House directly opposite the park. I could look out my bedroom window and see Stockwell Park Estate being built and dreamt of living there as it looked like the future. When Concorde flew over my neighbours, adults as well as children would all come out on the doorstep and look up in awe.

I hated every moment of it, mine was a miserable childhood poisoned by poverty. As kids we played out and there was a sense of community but it was also racist. The better off whites would dream of moving out and would boast of a better life as they left, Streatham seemed to be the preferred location; the promised land. I vaguely remember what seemed like thousands gathering in Slade Gardens as a muster point for a march against Thatcher.

I went to a primary school in Vauxhall where the nuns were mean, craven and cruel. I remember being slapped about the face for saying i didn't believe in Jesus. Punishment was normal to the point where it was perverse. They taught me how to read, write and do my sums but they inadvertently taught me so much more. It's only as i get older that i realise the value of those accidental lessons, for that at least i am grateful.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood  I am a bit younger than you. I remember Concorde flying over - the sound was amazing - we'd run out to see it. I grow up between the estate and the posh houses in a council house which had dry rot so one year we all lived upstairs. We didn't use the front room in the winter because we couldn't afford to heat it up but I count myself luck to have grown up in a space with a garden and not stuck in the middle of Stockwell Park estate which wasn't great at the time.

I didn't think there was any kids in the posh houses when I was growing up - didn't realise they were all being ferried to private schools and generally kept away from anything that mean they mixed with local kids. Wasn't allowed to play out on the estate - probably didn't help that the one time we did go out we came back late which worried my mum.  (I remember we were going to go through the broken windows at the bottom of Wayland house - kinda glad I didn't.) 

Saw a lot of trouble happen around there but there was no choice about being able to move out if you were in council housing. Had to just put up with it. Primary school was great - I went to Durand. loved it. Really nice teachers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Dexter Deadwood  I am a bit younger than you. I remember Concorde flying over - the sound was amazing - we'd run out to see it. I grow up between the estate and the posh houses in a council house which had dry rot so one year we all lived upstairs. We didn't use the front room in the winter because we couldn't afford to heat it up but I count myself luck to have grown up in a space with a garden and not stuck in the middle of Stockwell Park estate which wasn't great at the time.
> 
> I didn't think there was any kids in the posh houses when I was growing up - didn't realise they were all being ferried to private schools and generally kept away from anything that mean they mixed with local kids. Wasn't allowed to play out on the estate - probably didn't help that the one time we did go out we came back late which worried my mum.  *(I remember we were going to go through the broken windows at the bottom of Wayland house - kinda glad I didn't.) *
> 
> Saw a lot of trouble happen around there but there was no choice about being able to move out if you were in council housing. Had to just put up with it. Primary school was great - I went to Durand. loved it. Really nice teachers.




I did, lol. They were bike sheds, pram sheds below, we called them the dungeons. They were abandoned, pitch black, stank of piss and failed fires. No doubt there were other horrors we did not see. We would run up to the lobby and then out into whirl of wind skirting Wayland House excited that we were still alive.

So it wasn't all bad.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I did, lol. They were bike sheds, pram sheds below, we called them the dungeons. They were abandoned, pitch black, stank of piss and failed fires. No doubt there were other horrors we did not see. We would run up to the lobby and then out into whirl of wind skirting Wayland House excited that we were still alive.
> 
> So it wasn't all bad.



Funny, reminded me of the ritual me and my siblings with have going home down Robsart Street. You'd go over the fence, run across the grass, then climb up the raised grass in front of Wayland house, run down, then up the other one - jump off and run in front of the old people's home = preferably looking for the bits of pavement with the stones sticking out (in fact I still make a point of walking on them if I see them!)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Not the really strong winds we've been having then?


Definitely not - unless Lambeth wheelie bins fall INTO the direction of the wind.

If you really want to excuse the yobs you could have suggested foxes with more credibility on this occasion. Boudicca is correct. The new bins are a functional design disaster.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I remember Gubbins they sold the biggest weed crushers i have ever seen. *Frank johnsons sports shop* was just along from Gubbins how long since they shut down?



It was a fantastic shop.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 48170 View attachment 48171 View attachment 48172 My wheelie bin hell. "Revellers" from the Dogstar "strip" after ½ pint of Peroni no doubt. Lambeth's new mini wheelie appear particularly tempting to the lout about town heading back to LJ at 4 am.


I'm surprised no one here has named hipsters as the culprits yet.


----------



## mxh (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.coindesk.com/local-london-currency-thrives-bitcoins-shadow/

Brixton Pound


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm surprised no one here has named hipsters as the culprits yet.



The hipsters/yuppies love to have a piss and a vomit on (and sometimes in our bins) on Ferndale road, Its a regular thing, I hit one fucker with an egg last week and gave him some verbal, he ran off.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was a fantastic shop.
> 
> View attachment 48178


Thanks for the pics Dexter, They bring back some fun childhood memories.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2014)

If anyone is any doubt that night time along Coldharbour Lane is a lot, lot busier than it ever was, check out this photo of the massive Dogstar queue at 11.40pm last night. It was just a usual club night there and that queue stayed long for hours.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

editor said:


> If anyone is any doubt that night time along Coldharbour Lane is a lot, lot busier than it ever was, check out this photo of the massive Dogstar queue at 11.40pm last night. It was just a usual club night there and that queue stayed long for hours.



I would be in no mood to party if i had been in that queue.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The hipsters/yuppies love to have a piss and a vomit on (and sometimes in our bins) on Ferndale road, Its a regular thing, I hit one fucker with an egg last week and gave him some verbal, he ran off.



Just hipsters/yuppies?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just hipsters/yuppies?


Yep, every weekend. Seem to be coming from clapham high street end.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Feb 9, 2014)

can any one help -  wan to donate my almost brand new cricket pads to lambeth cricket academy - i cant see ill be playing any time soon so would like them to go to some where where they will be used. but cant find any contact details online.

if not the accademy does any one know if any schools will take them. Thanks Rich


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2014)

Rich_G76 said:


> can any one help -  wan to donate my almost brand new cricket pads to lambeth cricket academy - i cant see ill be playing any time soon so would like them to go to some where where they will be used. but cant find any contact details online.
> 
> if not the accademy does any one know if any schools will take them. Thanks Rich


I suggest dropping in when the school is open - ask for the school secretary.   If this clashes with your working hours etc, use snail mail?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 9, 2014)

mxh said:


> http://www.coindesk.com/local-london-currency-thrives-bitcoins-shadow/
> 
> Brixton Pound


Cheers, interesting article.

Brixton Pound are offering a free £5 at the moment if you introduce a mate to their pay by text scheme… (your mate gets a fiver too.)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

_The Brixton Pound is a local gimmick. "I don't think it makes much difference,” he said. (Tony Benest- Brixton Wholefoods)

He pointed to Brixton Village, a trendy complex of restaurants and cafes in the area, as symptomatic of the problems with the local currency:

“The people in Brixton Village are very keen on the Brixton Pound. It’s a bit like a comment I read in an article about Brixton Village: ‘Saving the economy by people selling coffee to each other’.”
http://www.coindesk.com/local-london-currency-thrives-bitcoins-shadow/_

This is also my opinion of the Brixton Pound.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 9, 2014)

I had to go to north London today - it was horrible.

Quite aside from the fact a friend has just died, Ms Hatter feeling unwell and me being up all night with baby hatter and no sleep, we had to meet Ms Hatter's bro for his birthday lunch. We went to a 'pub' in Maida Vale, which was really a restaurant/gastropub masquerading as a boozer. The sort of place where you walk through the front door of the pub and they tell you 'there are no tables available at present sir'. iPad-toting posers were having lunch together - an £18 roast or a £28 chicken to share (even the vegi option was £12) - but seemed more glued to their screens than engaged in conversation with each other. Cutlery was in wanky old battered tea pots. The sugar bowl was an old syrup tin and the salt was in a jar with what looked like a little coke spoon to dole it out. At the bar, only hipster beer was on sale for £4.35 a pint.

It was nice to see ms Hatter's family, but this was *everything I hate in a pub*. Full of rich wanky people swanking it up trying to look cool and paying through the nose for average food. For all its faults, Brixton isn't this bad yet. Please let's not let it get like that….


----------



## lefteri (Feb 9, 2014)

editor said:


> If anyone is any doubt that night time along Coldharbour Lane is a lot, lot busier than it ever was, check out this photo of the massive Dogstar queue at 11.40pm last night. It was just a usual club night there and that queue stayed long for hours.



and prince wasn't even playing there


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 48170 View attachment 48171 View attachment 48172 My wheelie bin hell. "Revellers" from the Dogstar "strip" after ½ pint of Peroni no doubt. Lambeth's new mini wheelie appear particularly tempting to the lout about town heading back to LJ at 4 am.



If that's taken from the steps of your house you live pretty much next door to me. I wondered why there were a couple of cds on our doorstep this morning...


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There appears to be some kind of giant tower in or near Brockwell park (i can see it at a distance over the rooftops). It looks like it could have some kind of lighting or something on the top. What is it?


I can see that from Coldharbour Lane. It looked closer than Brockwell Park to me, maybe in Loughborough Park?


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I had to go to north London today - it was horrible.
> 
> Quite aside from the fact a friend has just died, Ms Hatter feeling unwell and me being up all night with baby hatter and no sleep, we had to meet Ms Hatter's bro for his birthday lunch. We went to a 'pub' in Maida Vale, which was really a restaurant/gastropub masquerading as a boozer. The sort of place where you walk through the front door of the pub and they tell you 'there are no tables available at present sir'. iPad-toting posers were having lunch together - an £18 roast or a £28 chicken to share (even the vegi option was £12) - but seemed more glued to their screens than engaged in conversation with each other. Cutlery was in wanky old battered tea pots. The sugar bowl was an old syrup tin and the salt was in a jar with what looked like a little coke spoon to dole it out. At the bar, only hipster beer was on sale for £4.35 a pint.
> 
> It was nice to see ms Hatter's family, but this was *everything I hate in a pub*. Full of rich wanky people swanking it up trying to look cool and paying through the nose for average food. For all its faults, Brixton isn't this bad yet. Please let's not let it get like that….


 I'm going to guess it was either The Warrington or The Elgin...


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> I can see that from Coldharbour Lane. It looked closer than Brockwell Park to me, maybe in Loughborough Park?


It's not this big crane,  is it? 

It's the only thing tall thing with a light I can see anywhere near the park at the moment.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 9, 2014)

Would that be around milkwood road ? Im sure i have seen some flats going up around there.


----------



## Smick (Feb 9, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I had to go to north London today - it was horrible.
> 
> Quite aside from the fact a friend has just died, Ms Hatter feeling unwell and me being up all night with baby hatter and no sleep, we had to meet Ms Hatter's bro for his birthday lunch. We went to a 'pub' in Maida Vale, which was really a restaurant/gastropub masquerading as a boozer. The sort of place where you walk through the front door of the pub and they tell you 'there are no tables available at present sir'. iPad-toting posers were having lunch together - an £18 roast or a £28 chicken to share (even the vegi option was £12) - but seemed more glued to their screens than engaged in conversation with each other. Cutlery was in wanky old battered tea pots. The sugar bowl was an old syrup tin and the salt was in a jar with what looked like a little coke spoon to dole it out. At the bar, only hipster beer was on sale for £4.35 a pint.
> 
> It was nice to see ms Hatter's family, but this was *everything I hate in a pub*. Full of rich wanky people swanking it up trying to look cool and paying through the nose for average food. For all its faults, Brixton isn't this bad yet. Please let's not let it get like that….


 
£4.35 a pint is cheap. I took the missus to the Rosendale in West Norwood on Thursday for lunch. I had a pint of Meantime IPA. 4.3% and £4.95.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Smick said:


> £4.35 a pint is cheap. I took the missus to the Rosendale in West Norwood on Thursday for lunch. I had a pint of Meantime IPA. 4.3% and £4.95.


Meantime is always expensive. Only time I ever had to have it was at the Festival Hall a couple of years ago - the alternative beers were simply too awful.

I went to the Kraft Beer corner of Beehive Place on Friday. My insatiable but generous friend was shocked to get a mere 60p change from a tenner for 2 pints (mine was Coldharbour Stout obviously).

I had waited a long time to try the Kraft Beer place - it looked a bit intimidating for a quasi-pensioner used to a more traditional Brixton atmosphere.

The redeeming feature (apart from clean toilets and polite staff) was an encounter with a possible ex-Balkan Airlines air hostess living in West Dulwich. SHE said she went to Kraft because it was cheap.

You don't get women like that in the Beehive!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2014)

Kraft Beers  I like that.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm going to guess it was either The Warrington or The Elgin...


The Elgin!


Smick said:


> £4.35 a pint is cheap. I took the missus to the Rosendale in West Norwood on Thursday for lunch. I had a pint of Meantime IPA. 4.3% and £4.95.


jeesus!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I went to the Kraft Beer corner of Beehive Place on Friday. My insatiable but generous friend was shocked to get a mere 60p change from a tenner for 2 pints (mine was Coldharbour Stout obviously).


What is this overpriced Coldharbour Stout?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 10, 2014)

editor said:


> If anyone is any doubt that night time along Coldharbour Lane is a lot, lot busier than it ever was, check out this photo of the massive Dogstar queue at 11.40pm last night. It was just a usual club night there and that queue stayed long for hours.


one way of looking at that is to say it's an end to the character of the brixton, encroaching hipsters/yuppies, etc

another way of looking at it is to say isn't a truly wonderful thing that a pub/club that sort of limped along for years and bucked the trend of pubs closing is thriving, and enjoyed my hundreds, and people are willing to queue to experience it?


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2014)

It used to get queues like that 15 years ago when i lived opposite it. particularly on bank holidays. stretching right down to the ritzy. my mate was the manager so we could just stroll in thank fuck.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2014)

editor said:


> What is this overpriced Coldharbour Stout?


Dunno Ed - I'll have to check now you've raised the question.
It was on handpump and had that Brixton Brewery logo.
Blueish greyish picture. I'm sure it was Coldharbour Stout - but might have been porter.

I was a bit squiffy  - evening started with more than ½ bottle of wine over dinner, followed by a pint of 5.9% IPA in the Beehive, then Ruddles, then Abbot.
But I didn't knock any bins over on the way home - I can take my drink as they say.

BTW did you want those negs (or prints)?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not this big crane,  is it?
> 
> It's the only thing tall thing with a light I can see anywhere near the park at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 48205


Ah yes. I think that's it.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Dunno Ed - I'll have to check now you've raised the question.
> It was on handpump and had that Brixton Brewery View attachment 48213logo.
> Blueish greyish picture. I'm sure it was Coldharbour Stout - but might have been porter.


Ah yes, the Brixton Brewery. I didn't know they'd named a beer after Coldharbour Lane. Like we did. 
I'd love to see more of those prints. Could you please email them?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 10, 2014)

editor said:


> If anyone is any doubt that night time along Coldharbour Lane is a lot, lot busier than it ever was, check out this photo of the massive Dogstar queue at 11.40pm last night. It was just a usual club night there and that queue stayed long for hours.




This makes me sad.  3 years ago you could turn up to dogstar at 1am and walk straight in.   It would be packed,  but you could get straight in.

Que up 40 mins,  for then whats probably a 20 min wait at the bar once you get in.  It makes zero sense to me.   Sheep,  the lot of them.


----------



## ringo (Feb 10, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not this big crane,  is it?
> 
> It's the only thing tall thing with a light I can see anywhere near the park at the moment.



That crane's for the development going on in the tiny little strip of earth between the railway line and Milkwood Road just south of Herne Hill Station. Flats I spect, but a bit cramped and noisy I'd have thought.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2014)

ringo said:


> That crane's for the development going on in the tiny little strip of earth between the railway line and Milkwood Road just south of Herne Hill Station. Flats I spect, but a bit cramped and noisy I'd have thought.


http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=M1N6VYBO05N00
12/01176/FUL | Redevelopment of the site by erection of a part 2 part/3 storey building with a lower ground floor to provide 42 dwellings (comprising 6 townhouses and 36 apartments) incorporating private amenity space including gardens and balconies together with the provision of communal amenity space consisting of a roof terrace and children's play area



Peabody is the client.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2014)

I like the look of that. ^^


----------



## ringo (Feb 10, 2014)

Blimey, 42 dwellings in that space is going to be a tight squeeze. Train on one side, busy road on the other would put me off, but my commute from tulse hill station passes new developments like it all the way to Blackfriars so no great surprise.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I had waited a long time to try the Kraft Beer place - it looked a bit intimidating for a quasi-pensioner used to a more traditional Brixton atmosphere.
> 
> The redeeming feature (apart from clean toilets and polite staff) was an encounter with a possible ex-Balkan Airlines air hostess living in West Dulwich. SHE said she went to Kraft because it was cheap.
> 
> You don't get women like that in the Beehive!



Can't say I'd go to craft beer co often - but it does have a huge and interesting selection of ales and ciders. It has novelty value that younger people seem to like - I've taken younger friends there (in an effort not to seem like the old stick in the mud that I am) and they loved it.

What kind of women do you get in the Beehive these days? last time I went, years ago, it was very, very blokey.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Can't say I'd go to craft beer co often - but it does have a huge and interesting selection of ales and ciders. It has novelty value that younger people seem to like - I've taken younger friends there (in an effort not to seem like the old stick in the mud that I am) and they loved it.
> 
> What kind of women do you get in the Beehive these days? last time I went, years ago, it was very, very blokey.


The one on the right in this photo was in tonight. She loves being famous!


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 11, 2014)

The tube strike has apparently been called off...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> The tube strike has apparently been called off...



Not quite.  The TSSA have come to a deal and called off strike action.  The RMT are meeting tfl this afternoon.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> The tube strike has apparently been called off...



And now the RMT have also called off for now


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Not quite.  The TSSA have come to a deal and called off strike action.  The RMT are meeting tfl this afternoon.





colacubes said:


> And now the RMT have also called off for now


I sincerely hope they've done well for their members.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

There was a great night of African jazz on at the 414 on Sunday night. 









More photos: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...ixton-featuring-paul-lunga-9th-february-2014/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The one on the right in this photo was in tonight. She loves being famous!
> View attachment 48284


she looks fantabulosa.

but really, just one woman?
so the Beehive's still very, very blokey then.


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 11, 2014)

There's a guy in a 2nd floor flat on Helix road who has been cranking out the shittest tunes so loud all day. He's still doing it now. It's driving me to distraction... I can't hear the olympics commentary over his music, despite closed doors and windows.
Every day we get this.  Any suggestions other than throwing rocks through his window? Hesitant to call the noise pollution people in case it just exacerbates matters.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> There's a guy in a 2nd floor flat on Helix road who has been cranking out the shittest tunes so loud all day. He's still doing it now. It's driving me to distraction... I can't hear the olympics commentary over his music, despite closed doors and windows.
> Every day we get this.  Any suggestions other than throwing rocks through his window? Hesitant to call the noise pollution people in case it just exacerbates matters.


I reckon rocks and noise team pretty much covers all the main bases.

Noise control are supposed to keep things confidential. That said, when someone complained about a party I had, my other half mailed them asking who had complained. They emailed back in a rather pompous and wordy manner saying that they were bound by the strictest industry codes of confidentiality and would never share that information. Attached to that same email was a letter addressed to my neighbour but one, advising them that the nuisance they had reported had been dealt with.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 11, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> There's a guy in a 2nd floor flat on Helix road who has been cranking out the shittest tunes so loud all day. He's still doing it now. It's driving me to distraction... I can't hear the olympics commentary over his music, despite closed doors and windows.
> Every day we get this.  Any suggestions other than throwing rocks through his window? Hesitant to call the noise pollution people in case it just exacerbates matters.



Every day? You probably need to keep a diary or something to help your cause, if you want to take some form of action.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> There's a guy in a 2nd floor flat on Helix road who has been cranking out the shittest tunes so loud all day. He's still doing it now. It's driving me to distraction... I can't hear the olympics commentary over his music, despite closed doors and windows.
> Every day we get this.  Any suggestions other than throwing rocks through his window? Hesitant to call the noise pollution people in case it just exacerbates matters.



Hit back with heavy metal.


----------



## Smick (Feb 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I reckon rocks and noise team pretty much covers all the main bases.
> 
> Noise control are supposed to keep things confidential. That said, when someone complained about a party I had, my other half mailed them asking who had complained. They emailed back in a rather pompous and wordy manner saying that they were bound by the strictest industry codes of confidentiality and would never share that information. Attached to that same email was a letter addressed to my neighbour but one, advising them that the nuisance they had reported had been dealt with.


 
I complained once about a girl, whose mother was away, having a party at 2am.

The noise people came out. As we shared an intercom, I listened to their exchange and the Lambeth people were very good.

They phoned me back 15 minutes later and told me if it didn't quieten down to give them another call.

They then sent a letter to them, complaining about the noise, addressed to the mother.

A good service and discreet when I called them.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> There's a guy in a 2nd floor flat on Helix road who has been cranking out the shittest tunes so loud all day. He's still doing it now. It's driving me to distraction... I can't hear the olympics commentary over his music, despite closed doors and windows.
> Every day we get this.  Any suggestions other than throwing rocks through his window? Hesitant to call the noise pollution people in case it just exacerbates matters.



The only civilized way to deal with it is complaining to the Council

You need to say this is occurring on a regular basis.

The Council can take action. From what u say this is unreasonable level of noise. They need to come out and witness the noise nuisance themselves.

However actually getting the Council to act is another matter. They are good at fobbing people off. It is a service they are supposed to offer residents.You should not have to live with this.

They are supposed to keep complaints confidential.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Can't say I'd go to craft beer co often - but it does have a huge and interesting selection of ales and ciders. It has novelty value that younger people seem to like - I've taken younger friends there (in an effort not to seem like the old stick in the mud that I am) and they loved it.
> 
> What kind of women do you get in the Beehive these days? last time I went, years ago, it was very, very blokey.



I was in there last Sat afternoon. Mixed crowd at the back of the pub. 

It does a good range of beers. Its also much cheaper than other pubs. 

Unfortunately no exotic Balkan air hostesses.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 11, 2014)

Rich_G76 said:


> can any one help -  wan to donate my almost brand new cricket pads to lambeth cricket academy - i cant see ill be playing any time soon so would like them to go to some where where they will be used. but cant find any contact details online.
> 
> if not the accademy does any one know if any schools will take them. Thanks Rich



I think Tony Moody, who runs the academy, is on linkedi.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 11, 2014)

Whats the best pub in Brixton for a "date" on a Wednesday night?

Yes.....I've already suggested the Beehive.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Whats the best pub in Brixton for a "date" on a Wednesday night?
> 
> Yes.....I've already suggested the Beehive.


Crown and Anchor, if you can be bothered to go up that far.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

Do they like champagne and cheese, perchance?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Whats the best pub in Brixton for a "date" on a Wednesday night?
> 
> Yes.....I've already suggested the Beehive.


Kaff can be quite a nice cosy place for a date although it's not exactly 'pubby.' Otherwise it has to be the Albert, obvs


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Kaff can be quite a nice cosy place for a date although it's not exactly 'pubby.' Otherwise it has to be the Albert, obvs



It might have to be Kaff then....the Albert is the default already


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2014)

Effra.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> she looks fantabulosa.
> but really, just one woman? so the Beehive's still very, very blokey then.


Maybe that's why wine bars such as C+F are on the up - New Brixtonians in a more gender-equal environment.
Beehive customers are mainly regulars, who you seem to feel are gender non-inclusive or tourists passing through for a Jagermeister and pee before/after the Academy, Plan B etc. Plenty of women in that lot, but hardly convivial since they tend to move in groups of friends.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not doing Valentines Day this year, it's all a load of old pony.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Do they like champagne and cheese, perchance?



I doubt it


----------



## gabi (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Kaff can be quite a nice cosy place for a date although it's not exactly 'pubby.' Otherwise it has to be the Albert, obvs



I've taken people on 'dates' to the albert before. Not recommended if you're any kind of local there as theres people you know distracting you constantly.

I'd go for the Trinity I think if you cant be arsed getting up to the Crown and Anchor.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Effra.


Good idea....might meet in the Albert as close to the tube for her and then head to the Effra after.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

gabi said:


> I've taken people on 'dates' to the albert before. Not recommended if you're any kind of local there as theres people you know distracting you constantly.
> 
> I'd go for the Trinity I think if you cant be arsed getting up to the Crown and Anchor.



No one knows me on Urban so am ok with the Albert...Trinity I may recognise people but good point.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Good idea....might meet in the Albert as close to the tube for her and then head to the Effra after.



The Effra will probably have the football on, that's where i would go if i had a date tomorrow evening.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

gabi said:


> I'd go for the Trinity I think...


That horribly early closing bar could be a real buzzkill. Same applies to the Effra.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

C+F it is then to start...I'll be the one ordering a vintage bottle, cheese wheel, artisan bread, special olives and putting it on her credit card.... 

Thanks for the suggestions btw.....not exactly inspiring but helpful!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually, it has to be the Queen's Head. Best night out in Brixton on a Wednesday by miles.

Edit: here's a guide - 
Midweek drinking in Brixton – Monday to Wednesday pub and bar guide


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> That horribly early closing bar could be a real buzzkill. Same applies to the Effra.


Early closing? It's traditional closing time.

I think a fairer criticism would be the prices.

I had a pint of Youngs Special (a great pint, tbf) for £4.04 up near Goodge Street on Monday!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Early closing? It's traditional closing time.


Which is now distinctly early compared to many of the pubs and bars in the area. I'm not really much a fan of the pub anyway.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Which is now distinctly early compared to many of the pubs and bars in the area. I'm not really much a fan of the pub anyway.


I quite like it. I really like their beer and the staff anyway.

But I'm not out late these days.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

If I was on a date I would have hoped to wrap things up by 11 pm anyway.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> If I was on a date I would have hoped to wrap things up by 11 pm anyway.


Or move them on elsewhere.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 12, 2014)

Im not entirely sure if the last two posts are about wooing a date to the next level or disposing of the evidence


----------



## Greebo (Feb 12, 2014)

tarannau said:


> Im not entirely sure if the last two posts are about wooing a date to the next level or disposing of the evidence


If you can't work it out by now, you probably never will.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> If I was on a date I would have hoped to wrap things up by 11 pm anyway.


And unwrap by 11.15.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> It might have to be Kaff then....the Albert is the default already



Popular choice I reckon. Last couple of times I have been in there on a week night we found ourselves thinking that we might be the only folk *not* on a first date.

The Trinity is like a big cosy friendly living room so makes people feel relaxed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)

A post date update would be of interest alfajobrob 
Have a good one.


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 12, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Breadroom in market row is now becoming an outlet for the Danish sandwich company. I didn't know the danes where famous for their sandwiches.


It won't be as good. RIP The Breadroom, I spent a lot of quality time in there.


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 12, 2014)

gabi said:


> It used to get queues like that 15 years ago when i lived opposite it. particularly on bank holidays. stretching right down to the ritzy. my mate was the manager so we could just stroll in thank fuck.


That's basically where I live now.... I quite like seeing the queue because it's lively and happy. Mostly. The exception is when groups of drunken Claphams start shouting and singing as if they're at a fucking football match. And of course then there are the people who get chucked out by security around 1AM and have a screaming match outside, which seems to happen about every other week these days. That's not the Dogstar's fault though.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Blooming 'eck, it's rainy and windy out there.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Blooming 'eck, it's rainy and windy out there.


Flower stall has one guy permanently holding the umbrella. And parts of the stall on the corner of Station Road and Brixton Road are blowing down the street with rails full of stock falling flat on the pavement.


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had the postie ring the doorbell with a parcel. Enormous respect to him for getting it done on foot through this!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 12, 2014)

The big crane they just erected on Robsart Street is swaying around quite a bit, wouldnt fancy being up there in this..... or under it even


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't be much fun being on plane on final descent either...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 12, 2014)

spotted a new 'Jamaican pop up' shop earlier on Coldharbour, 'Jamrock', looks like clothes n stuff?


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 12, 2014)

Rainbow over Brixton.... (Apologies for quality, I only had time to grab my crap phone camera before it vanished.)


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 12, 2014)

Wind blew my motorbike over earlier. Won't be cheap


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Edit: here's a guide -
> Midweek drinking in Brixton – Monday to Wednesday pub and bar guide


Over-21s-only rule listed as a "con" rather than "pro" for Hootananny?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Over-21s-only rule listed as a "con" rather than "pro" for Hootananny?


If you have friends who are 20 years old, yes.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A post date update would be of interest alfajobrob
> Have a good one.



Cheers fella.

Was good...just went to the Albert in the end as I got there a bit early and grabbed a table. It wasn't the weather for trekking about after tbh. The Reggae night would have been good but I'm a bit deaf, so wouldn't have to be able to hear anything. I had to smile and nod a few times anyway.

I was pleased to see Drew has been commemorated in the Albert toilets already.......I was tempted to add to it  but realised I didn't have a pen or the wit...RIP indeed.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 12, 2014)

The reggae night up the Ritzy (Dave Katz regular monthly slot on the 2nd Wednesday of the month) was pure niceness.  Old school tunes and Cornel Campbell in the house...


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

The reggae night at the Queen's was a thing of wonder tonight, but I suspect I won't feel so wonderful in the morning.


----------



## technical (Feb 13, 2014)

Got home last night, and the inside of the car was about 2 inches deep in water


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm assuming we've done this already:


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> The reggae night up the Ritzy (Dave Katz regular monthly slot on the 2nd Wednesday of the month) was pure niceness.  Old school tunes and Cornel Campbell in the house...



My mate was ringing me to get down there and join him, but I was too lazy to get out of my chair


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's some photos of the Jamrock store on Coldharbour Lane.












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/jamrock-jamaican-pop-up-store-opens-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anybody know about a film called "Life and Death" to be shown at the Soup Kitchen tonight?


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 13, 2014)

This from Time Out this morning:

 

It appears that my chances of meeting the man of my dreams as a 50+ woman would be greatly improved if left Brixton and moved to West Norwood or Crystal Palace.  Brixton appears to be swimming in 25-34 year old men and 50+ women.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

How's this for a nu-Labour quote. Can you guess who it came from?



> We must reduce the barriers standing in the way of our entrepreneurs achieving their dreams and aspirations


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

editor said:


> How's this for a nu-Labour quote. Can you guess who it came from?


Chuck-A-Fuck?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Chuck-A-Fuck?


Obama Blair himself.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Chuck-A-Fuck?



He must have been reading Tory self help books again.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

He's an odious piece of shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

Always worth a refresher (but apols for the Mail link): 
Voters dismissed as trash, a £1m Ibiza villa called the White House and the credibility crisis threatening 'Labour's Obama' Chuka Umunna


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Always worth a refresher (but apols for the Mail link):
> Voters dismissed as trash, a £1m Ibiza villa called the White House and the credibility crisis threatening 'Labour's Obama' Chuka Umunna


Oh gods. I missed that at the time. "Harrison"? Yeah, that about suits.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> This from Time Out this morning:
> 
> View attachment 48455
> 
> It appears that my chances of meeting the man of my dreams as a 50+ woman would be greatly improved if left Brixton and moved to West Norwood or Crystal Palace.  Brixton appears to be swimming in 25-34 year old men and 50+ women.


It'd be interesting to see a similar chart of the London cat population by area and compare it with this one...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Chuck-A-Fuck?



We're not allowed to do jokes that pronounce the Great One's name as "chuck"-anything, as apparently one of Lambeth's Tories referred to him as (totally unoriginally) "spear-chucka". 
TBF, I'm much happier pronouncing it "chooka", as it rhymes with "makes me puke-a".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> He's an odious piece of shit.



He's a schemer who thinks he's Machiavelli, but is more of a Mandelson.  I've got no time for him.  He hasn't got a socialist bone in his body, and his habit of speaking for his constituency's black residents whether he's voicing their opinions or (more often) his own, appears to be starting to grate on said black constituents.
He's no Bernie Grant.  He's not even a Diane Abbott.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

It was comedy gold when he denounced the Brixton Thatcher death party as "not representative of the constituency".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2014)

Oddly, he never got back to me after I wrote to him complaining about that.

Mind you, it took me 3 months to get a reply when I wrote to him asking his position on Israel/Palestine.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oddly, he never got back to me after I wrote to him complaining about that.
> 
> Mind you, it took me 3 months to get a reply when I wrote to him asking his position on Israel/Palestine.


What did he say?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What did he say?



Despite being a member of "Labour Friends of Israel" (possibly a holdover from when he was seeing Luciana Berger, but seen as a decent "career move" by a lot of Labour centrists), he waffled on about how he sees things from the Palestinian perspective, but that they *have* to do things by the book (no resistance while Israel takes a dump on them/steals their land/kills them off, basically).


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 13, 2014)

It'sote="CH1, post: 12928857, member: 12717"]Anybody know about a film called "Life and Death" to be shown at the Soup Kitchen tonight?[/quote]
Ita


CH1 said:


> Anybody know about a film called "Life and Death" to be shown at the Soup Kitchen tonight?



Its Jamaica:life and debt.... hear its alright and won some awards..
Starts at 7.. free screening


----------



## WaiGong (Feb 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oddly, he never got back to me after I wrote to him complaining about that.
> 
> Mind you, it took me 3 months to get a reply when I wrote to him asking his position on Israel/Palestine.



I've only ever got one reply from Chuka despite writing to him at least three times, once on a very personal note regarding meningitis vaccination for a friend who lost his son to the disease.

Tory cunt with a red tie.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

Social dancing in the Domino Club in Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

WaiGong said:


> I've only ever got one reply from Chuka despite writing to him at least three times, once on a very personal note regarding meningitis vaccination for a friend who lost his son to the disease.
> 
> Tory cunt with a red tie.


LINO - Labour In Name Only.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2014)

WaiGong said:


> I've only ever got one reply from Chuka despite writing to him at least three times, once on a very personal note regarding meningitis vaccination for a friend who lost his son to the disease.
> 
> Tory cunt with a red tie.



I'm not surprised.
One thing you could say about Keith Hill was that despite him being a Blairite wanker of the first order, he *always* responded to letters and e-mails, *and* attended his MP surgeries.  Chooks just sends a couple of his minions along, unless there's a photo-op.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Can we please all refer to him as Harrison from now on?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

http://futurebrixton.org/brixton-ce...1990-Future+Brixton+update+-+13+February+2014


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

WaiGong said:


> I've only ever got one reply from Chuka despite writing to him at least three times, once on a very personal note regarding meningitis vaccination for a friend who lost his son to the disease.
> 
> Tory cunt with a red tie.


 
i've emailed him probably a dozen times and never received anything more than a holding reply.

that doesn't make him a tory though, it just makes him arrogant and useless.

it's his tory views that make him a tory, the massive tory dickhead.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Its Jamaica:life and debt.... hear its alright and won some awards..
> Starts at 7.. free screening


Thanks. Unfortunately can't go - sounds interesting though.
I've tracked it down on Youtube, if anyone else is in the same position:
Life and Debt


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2014)

So there is a competition for ideas to do something with the ex-car park site for the next two years.

http://futurebrixton.org/brixton-central/meanwhile-at-the-ice-rink/


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2014)

Horrible motorbike crash outside the Canton Arms. 
I sincerely hope the people involved are ok.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 13, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> This from Time Out this morning:
> 
> View attachment 48455
> 
> It appears that my chances of meeting the man of my dreams as a 50+ woman would be greatly improved if left Brixton and moved to West Norwood or Crystal Palace.  Brixton appears to be swimming in 25-34 year old men and 50+ women.



I'm one of the 50+ women, not single though (and most of my 50+ single mates live else where) there do seem to be a lot of young chaps around here - I wonder why?


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Its Jamaica:life and debt.... hear its alright and won some awards..
> Starts at 7.. free screening


It's very good, not new though, has been on the telly a few years ago.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 13, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Maybe that's why wine bars such as C+F are on the up - New Brixtonians in a more gender-equal environment.
> Beehive customers are mainly regulars, who you seem to feel are gender non-inclusive or tourists passing through for a Jagermeister and pee before/after the Academy, Plan B etc. Plenty of women in that lot, but hardly convivial since they tend to move in groups of friends.



_Gender non-inclusive_ sounds even less inviting than _blokey_.  I've been to northern working mens clubs as the only woman and felt more welcome.
Like I say I haven't been in Beehive in a long time, but I won't be rushing to try it again any time soon on that recomendation.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone and everyone is welcome in The Beehive, tbf. I love the place.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 13, 2014)

I drink at The Beehive all the time, never felt out of place or unwelcome, and never had any 'banter'-harassment from blokes.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 13, 2014)

I nearly got into a fight with a working girl whilst having a drink with my ex in the Beehive.  Firstly, she sat on his lap and was so familiar I thought they were mates, til I noticed the panic on his face.  Then she leant over and grabbed one of my breasts, saying how lucky I was to have such big ones , at which point I told her to leave me the fuck alone.  She got very nasty at that point, I got scared, and ex boyfriend sat speechless throughout the whole episode.  Twat.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 13, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Horrible motorbike crash outside the Canton Arms.
> I sincerely hope the people involved are ok.



Yes, I saw that, the motorbike was proper mashed up.  Someone said there were no other vehicles involved.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone and everyone is welcome in The Beehive, tbf. I love the place.


that sounds better



DietCokeGirl said:


> I drink at The Beehive all the time, never felt out of place or unwelcome, and never had any 'banter'-harassment from blokes.


begining to convince me to give it another try..



shygirl said:


> I nearly got into a fight with a working girl whilst having a drink with my ex in the Beehive.  Firstly, she sat on his lap and was so familiar I thought they were mates, til I noticed the panic on his face.  Then she leant over and grabbed one of my breasts, saying how lucky I was to have such big ones , at which point I told her to leave me the fuck alone.  She got very nasty at that point, I got scared, and ex boyfriend sat speechless throughout the whole episode.  Twat.


Maybe not so sure. Can see why no one was recommending it for a first date.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2014)

This is my Beehive story-



Onket said:


> Perhaps not exactly the thread for this, but that great story reminds me of the time I was in the Wetherspoons and a bloke came in, picked up one of those compact umbrellas off a seat as he walked past, tried to sell it to someone about 10 foot further along, was declined so fired it at a person another 10 feet along, then turned back and picked up a piece of uneaten bacon off someone's plate and ate it as he was being escorted off the premesis by the barman/manager.
> 
> 
> He must have been in there about 45 seconds in all.



There is also another one about drinking all afternoon and locking my mate outside and him chucking beer barrels at the door of the pub. Not ideal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

I heard a rumour that there was an Urban75 Valentines Day service via PM. I've just checked my inbox and i have no new messages.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 14, 2014)

Romance is not dead in Brixton. Board on the Ritzy this morning says:

*LOVE YOU MAN. FROM MRS EV XXX*

ahh sweet!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

The Lambeth Meters website rather neatly serves up the latest weather readings from the heart of Brixton.

More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...ailed-reports-and-photos-from-lambeth-meters/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm very keen to help destroy the capitalist system however, Sainsbury's (opposite Mothercare) have just installed a Costa coffee vending machine and yes, i had a latte flavoured with a shot of caramel and it was good.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

You are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I heard a rumour that there was an Urban75 Valentines Day service via PM. I've just checked my inbox and i have no new messages.


I'd heard that but it's either not true or it's broken.




Because I've not had any either.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd heard that but it's either not true or it's broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's working now, my inbox is being rammed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2014)

It used to be Maggot who offered said service.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm very keen to help destroy the capitalist system however, Sainsbury's (opposite Mothercare) have just installed a Costa coffee vending machine and yes, i had a latte flavoured with a shot of caramel and it was good.



I wrote several objections to the Tesco that opened in the old George IV on Brixton Hill.  I've been in it several times now, when I've been ill or forgot to get something or it was late and cold.   	It's my closest shop.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 14, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I wrote several objections to the Tesco that opened in the old George IV on Brixton Hill.  I've been in it several times now, when I've been ill or forgot to get something or it was late and cold.   	It's my closest shop.


For shame Quimy, for shame...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> For shame Quimy, for shame...



Look, I'll edit out my post and you edit out yours and hopefully not too many people will have seen my shame.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2014)

Shall we start a name and shame thread???


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Shall we start a name and shame thread???


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It used to be Maggot who offered said service.


It still is:  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-urban75-valentines-message-service.320347/

Only Quimmy stepped in last year as I was busy.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Shall we start a name and shame thread???



I'll name and shame you.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm very keen to help destroy the capitalist system however, Sainsbury's (opposite Mothercare) have just installed a Costa coffee vending machine and yes, i had a latte flavoured with a shot of caramel and it was good.


I too wish to crush our capitalist overlords, but the thing is, the Sainsbury's by the tube is always stupidly busy, whereas that new one is normally pretty quiet.

I don't _want_ to be responsible for supporting the evil capitalist machine, but then neither do I want to queue for ages. What's an anarchist to do...?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> I too wish to crush our capitalist overlords, but the thing is, the Sainsbury's by the tube is always stupidly busy, whereas that new one is normally pretty quiet.
> 
> I don't _want_ to be responsible for supporting the evil capitalist machine, but then neither do I want to queue for ages. What's an anarchist to do...?



I was also subversive and took additional napkins and brown sugar sachets for my personal use at home. That'll teach them!

I used to like the one by the Tube but self banned myself after a supervisor objected to me vaping in store. I claimed my vaping was legal he said it was private property, i said it's only private property when you want it to be and left with my head held high. I have never returned although i enjoyed flirting with the staff, something that is not so possible in this one opposite Mothercare.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I'll name and shame you.



you did at the farm - called me an irresponsible mother


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was also subversive and took additional napkins and brown sugar sachets for my personal use at home. That'll teach them!



Subversive sugar and napkin taking is annoying as the house ends up full of liberated sachets.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Subversive sugar and napkin taking is annoying as *the house ends up full of liberated sachets.*



You've made a good point there.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You've made a good point there.


non-essential sachet liberation


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

It's bloody wet out there again. We've got a leak in our living room again


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Wind's picking up.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> It's bloody wet out there again. We've got a leak in our living room again



Oh shit   Same place as before?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Oh shit   Same place as before?


Oh, it's nowhere near as bad as the dramatic ceiling deluge of a few years ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> you did at the farm - called me an irresponsible mother



I'm still waiting for SS to call me back on that one.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 14, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Look, I'll edit out my post and you edit out yours and hopefully not too many people will have seen my shame.



no we've seen now. shame.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Wind's picking up.



we're braving it. Wrapping up and going to the pub anyway.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd like to report that Roosters Spot in Brixton does pretty good grilled chicken. I paid £7.50 for a whole grilled chicken, chips and a drink. More than half the price of nandos next door.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2014)

Can someone turn the weather down a bit, please? Thanks.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2014)

I concur.  It feels like my flat is about to blow away


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm going out soon to secure much needed essential supplies (i.e. beer). I may be some time.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm going out soon to secure much needed essential supplies (i.e. beer). I may be some time.



Don't blow away ffs.  I nearly did earlier :/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 14, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY VALENTINES CARDS YOU CUNTS?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 14, 2014)

Fine, I'm going to drink alone at The Queen's Head and silently seethe.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY VALENTINES CARDS YOU CUNTS?



Onket didn't get any either.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY VALENTINES CARDS YOU CUNTS?


I'm sure my postman got blown away in the wind with the weight of all those editor-bound cards dragging him into the nearest canal. Or something.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Prince Albert beckons!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

The Albert is rammed tonight with about 0.1‰ locals in the house.

And, of course, no Drew


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 15, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY VALENTINES CARDS YOU CUNTS?



happy valentines . . .
hope you enjoyed seething at the Queens Head.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was also subversive and took additional napkins and brown sugar sachets for my personal use at home. That'll teach them!


The Informal Anarchist Actions thread is that way ---------------------> 



Is it 'free' coffee btw?


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> The Albert is rammed tonight with about 0.1‰ locals in the house.
> 
> And, of course, no Drew


Sad


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Informal Anarchist Actions thread is that way --------------------->
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 'free' coffee btw?



The caramel shot was free.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The caramel shot was free.


there's this Waitrose near my work which gives out free coffee from a machine for people who have a waitrose card (or something) - there"s no staff there though, so anyone can just help themselves


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 15, 2014)

I have no recollection of posting that last night. Not sure if I'm proud or ashamed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I have no recollection of posting that last night. Not sure if I'm proud or ashamed.



So you had a good time in the pub then?


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2014)

One the fence panels in our garden was not just down, but actually blown several metres to the other side of the garden.

I'd be surprised a few trees weren't felled in Brockwell Park last night.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Tree down in Crownstone Road:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...-as-tree-crashes-down-in-crownstone-road-sw2/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

A fallen giant


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Tree down in Crownstone Road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a big fucker.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 15, 2014)

T & P said:


> Wow, that's a big fucker.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Tree down in Crownstone Road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quite likely weakened by the recent removal of its neighbouring tree and the rebuilding of that wall which it's bust down as part of the new landscaping work to st matthew's estate


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2014)

There's talk on Twitter about a shooting on Brixton Hill. No idea if it's true. 

I did see armed cops outside the cab office on Atlantic Road earlier on though.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2014)

lefteri said:


> quite likely weakened by the recent removal of its neighbouring tree and the rebuilding of that wall which it's bust down as part of the new landscaping work to st matthew's estate



Two down on Leander too. It's not like we have too many trees either.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2014)

lefteri said:


> quite likely weakened by the recent removal of its neighbouring tree and the rebuilding of that wall which it's bust down as part of the new landscaping work to st matthew's estate



Looks like a small amount of roots for a tree so big.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Looks like a small amount of roots for a tree so big.



And six trees removed from Helix Rd. I guess it must be the council

I hope the sites get replanted.


----------



## Winot (Feb 16, 2014)

Tried the new Morrisons on Acre Lane this morning. Positive: they did have kippers. Negative: only self-service tills, and none of them were working, so the poor shop lad had to put in his override code after *every* item was scanned. 

I shall be staying loyal to Costcutter, in which the only difficulty is squeezing into the shop past the oblivious gossiping ladies standing in the door.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 16, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I'd like to report that Roosters Spot in Brixton does pretty good grilled chicken. I paid £7.50 for a whole grilled chicken, chips and a drink. More than half the price of nandos next door.[/qu
> 
> They have a loyalty card too, handy, cos their hot, spicy chicken is morish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And six trees removed from Helix Rd. I guess it must be the council
> 
> I hope the sites get replanted.



I take it you are not talking of pollarding but complete removal, if so no local authority should be allowed to commit this vandalism without being held to account. At the very least they should consult the immediate denizens and only remove trees as a last resort. This also impacts on house prices.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2014)

Sawn off at 2ft. Home prices already down too


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 17, 2014)

the refurb of bradys is coming along nicely, the clock tower looked amazing in the sun yesterday


----------



## colacubes (Feb 17, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> the refurb of bradys is coming along nicely, the clock tower looked amazing in the sun yesterday



I have to admit about the only good thing about the refurb is the fact that they seem to have done a really good job of sorting out the clock tower


----------



## T & P (Feb 17, 2014)

So long as stupid fuckwits 'artists' don't tag it and graffiti all over it again...


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I have to admit about the only good thing about the refurb is the fact that they seem to have done a really good job of sorting out the clock tower


Not sure if it's going to work again or not though. Hope so.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Not sure if it's going to work again or not though. Hope so.


....if it does it will probably be sponsored by wahaca and carry the logo......"IT'S TACO TIME"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)

I heard the clock will be hand wound.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 17, 2014)

We are in brixton... The 5yo is very impressed with the local wildlife, we've had a fox in the garden sunbathing and squirrels on the washing line as well as numerous birds. 

We don't get that at home


----------



## Greebo (Feb 17, 2014)

wiskey said:


> We are in brixton... The 5yo is very impressed with the local wildlife, we've had a fox in the garden sunbathing <snip>


This edge of Brockwell Park has a few foxes; one of them has a route through the estate to the bins for the chicken scraps etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sawn off at 2ft. Home prices already down too



Pollarding then, unless they drilled and killed the stumps too.  Not fun for dog-owners, when the new growth comes in, and dogs can snag their undersides on it.


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone have an explanation for why KaoSarn on the coldharbour lane side of Brixton Village is always so packed? I went once and it was ok, nothing special, but everytime i pass by it is bursting at the seams with a huge queue out into the courtyard. Even at Sunday lunch yesterday it was swarming....most odd


----------



## colacubes (Feb 17, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Anyone have an explanation for why KaoSarn on the coldharbour lane side of Brixton Village is always so packed? I went once and it was ok, nothing special, but everytime i pass by it is bursting at the seams with a huge queue out into the courtyard. Even at Sunday lunch yesterday it was swarming....most odd



It was reviewed by Jay Rayner in the Observer magazine ages ago and has been heaving ever since:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/may/01/jay-rayner-restaurant-review-kaosan

I have never been because I don't really like queuing up for food tbh


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 17, 2014)

I went for the first time at the end of last year and while it was good, I didn't think it warranted the huges queues that are there in general (I went on a miserable, wet Friday lunchtime and walked straight in).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2014)

KaoSarn is good - proper Thai food where so many other "thai" places sell generic slop. It's hardly outstanding, especially compared to Thai food in Thailand, but it's certainly one of the better places in that price-range IME.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pollarding then, unless they drilled and killed the stumps too.  Not fun for dog-owners, when the new growth comes in, and dogs can snag their undersides on it.


Cutting them at 2ft is pretty drastic pollarding. I didn't think pollarding was usually done lower than about chest height.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Anyone have an explanation for why KaoSarn on the coldharbour lane side of Brixton Village is always so packed? I went once and it was ok, nothing special, but everytime i pass by it is bursting at the seams with a huge queue out into the courtyard. Even at Sunday lunch yesterday it was swarming....most odd




It's ok - but then it's not my kind of food. The BYO policy is a plus.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Cutting them at 2ft is pretty drastic pollarding. I didn't think pollarding was usually done lower than about chest height.



It shouldn't be, but Lambeth have form on this.  When I lived on Clapham Park estate back in the '80s the council pollarded a load of trees at about 18"-24" on the estate, as well as on King's Avenue, Atkins Rd and Poynders Rd.  
Perhaps they intended to kill the trees, but couldn't be arsed to stump up for killing the roots - whatever the intention, there was a lot of thick secodary growth the next year, which was clipped off, leaving lovely sharp "stakes" for dogs to catch themselves on.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> It shouldn't be, but Lambeth have form on this.  When I lived on Clapham Park estate back in the '80s the council pollarded a load of trees at about 18"-24" on the estate, as well as on King's Avenue, Atkins Rd and Poynders Rd.
> Perhaps they intended to kill the trees, but couldn't be arsed to stump up for killing the roots - whatever the intention, there was a lot of thick secodary growth the next year, which was clipped off, leaving lovely sharp "stakes" for dogs to catch themselves on.



Awaiting answers from Lambeth on this. I may be some time!

We'll replant them with residents' assoc if need be


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Awaiting answers from Lambeth on this. I may be some time!



From what I recall of when they "culled" (because that's what it boiled down to) the trees on Clapham Park, they kept _schtumm_ about their reasons, despite loads of queries.



> We'll replant them with residents' assoc if need be



Good on your residents' association, in that case!


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ....if it does it will probably be sponsored by wahaca and carry the logo......"IT'S TACO TIME"


When is it NOT taco time?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2014)

One side of Burton Road cordoned of work police tape and police cars parked in the road.


----------



## gabi (Feb 18, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Anyone have an explanation for why KaoSarn on the coldharbour lane side of Brixton Village is always so packed? I went once and it was ok, nothing special, but everytime i pass by it is bursting at the seams with a huge queue out into the courtyard. Even at Sunday lunch yesterday it was swarming....most odd



Had a good chat with the old guy who does the cooking there when he first opened. He's an award winning chef who was forced to come out of retirement by his very demanding wife to open that place. He didnt seem very happy about it, but his food was the best Thai I've tasted outside Thailand. It was also BYO, no idea if it still is, but that might explain its popularity.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 18, 2014)

Random question: Anyone know what the Effra Tavern is like with bikes?  Supposed to be watching the footie there tonight, but not too comfortable about leaving it outside (not insured)... I usually take my bike through into a pub's back yard or beer garden, but I know landlords can be a bit funny about it (Pat at the Albert used to make me carry it - which I've done as a matter of course ever since... Being told off by Pat had a lasting effect ).


----------



## gabi (Feb 18, 2014)

My mate got his bike nicked from outside the effra. He was gutted, was a beautiful bike.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Random question: Anyone know what the Effra Tavern is like with bikes?  Supposed to be watching the footie there tonight, but not too comfortable about leaving it outside (not insured)... I usually take my bike through into a pub's back yard or beer garden, but I know landlords can be a bit funny about it (Pat at the Albert used to make me carry it - which I've done as a matter of course ever since... Being told off by Pat had a lasting effect ).


This is not a random question.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 18, 2014)

Shame... This is what I feared.  I had mine nicked in Clerkenwell before Christmas - absolutely cannot afford to have it's replacement pinched.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This is not a random question.


Alright, pedant, it's a very specific question...


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2014)

You'd probably be better off chaining it outside the Ritzy. Just ensure you get both the from wheel and the frame- or take the front wheel with you to the pub.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Delighted to see bookmakers poverty pimps William Hill opposite Mothercare got their windows smashed. Shattered dreams and drug dealers.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Alright, pedant, it's a very specific question...


It's the learning outcome that matters.


----------



## se5 (Feb 18, 2014)

I see a Guardian writer is looking forward to coming back to Brixton village for its food - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/feb/17/tastes-home-food-miss-most-abroad


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see a Guardian writer is looking forward to coming back to Brixton village for its food - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/feb/17/tastes-home-food-miss-most-abroad


God, I hate the fucking Guardian more and more these days. I picked up their colour supplement in the pub over the weekend and it was full of aspirational lifestyle middle class shite, and ludicrously expensive fashion spreads.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 18, 2014)

Never understood these newspaper supplements. Only the 1 per cent can afford the products touted in them. So they are useless for almost all their readers. 

I suppose it's simply the disconnect between real people - and those who run newspapers


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Never understood these newspaper supplements. Only the 1 per cent can afford the products touted in them. So they are useless for almost all their readers.
> 
> I suppose it's simply the disconnect between real people - and those who run newspapers


Well you read the FT, as I do. I use "How to Spend It" to psych me up for Max Keiser and George Galloway of a Saturday afternoon. The only thing I ever liked in it was the £7,500 Japanese turnable for vinyl records:


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Never understood these newspaper supplements. Only the 1 per cent can afford the products touted in them. So they are useless for almost all their readers.



I bet the advertising in those things costs quite a bit more.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2014)

The Guardian and all their reviews of expensive smartphones and suchlike lifestyle gadgetry. 

Tsk.

At least there's none of that around here.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on, you can do better than that teuchter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

I wish i was aspirational.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Come on, you can do better than that teuchter.


There's no need.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> There's no need.


Oh there is.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oh there is.


Not really. It was on a plate.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not really. It was on a plate.


Fork off.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

You can cut the atmosphere on this thread with a...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Fork off.


What have you got to bring to the table?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> You can cut the atmosphere on this thread with a...



I like you spoon feeding us puns.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I like you spoon feeding us puns.


I think he's ladling it on a bit thick.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think he's ladling it on a bit thick.



I never thought you would sink so low.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

Back on topic, work on the new apartments above Brady's is moving along. I'll add more to the Brady's thread later.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What have you got to bring to the table?


Beef and buns.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 18, 2014)

Further to my moans about our disastrous play streets experiment last month, pleased to report that we tried again on Saturday - with proper signs and hi-viz - and it worked perfectly. Big turn-out, no aggro.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Further to my moans about our disastrous play streets experiment last month, pleased to report that we tried again on Saturday - with proper signs and hi-viz - and it worked perfectly. Big turn-out, no aggro.


Superb news, leanderman.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic, work on the new apartments above Brady's is moving along. I'll add more to the Brady's thread later.
> 
> View attachment 48730


I hate the aesthetics. Never mind brutalism - all we're getting around here is sexed-up 1950s/60s London over-spill stuff. Might as well move back to Suffolk!


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Further to my moans about our disastrous play streets experiment last month, pleased to report that we tried again on Saturday - with proper signs and hi-viz - and it worked perfectly. Big turn-out, no aggro.



When's the next one?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 18, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> When's the next one?



Possibly this Saturday, depending on demand. We can do it at 3pm every week. I'll be in one of these natty numbers:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Random question: Anyone know what the Effra Tavern is like with bikes?  Supposed to be watching the footie there tonight, but not too comfortable about leaving it outside (not insured)... I usually take my bike through into a pub's back yard or beer garden, but I know landlords can be a bit funny about it (Pat at the Albert used to make me carry it - which I've done as a matter of course ever since... Being told off by Pat had a lasting effect ).


It shouldn't get nicked if you lock it up properly with two decent locks. There are plenty of railings and cycle stands right outside the pub, in view of drinkers and smokers. I've used them plenty of times with no problems. 

What did you do in the end?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

A bed and a pillow for the night, Coldharbour Lane, 1am.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2014)

Behind the toilets on Pope's Road there's a horrible 60/70's building. The other side faces directly onto the station passageway. It's all shuttered up. Does anyone know if it's used for anything, or who owns it?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2014)

Dunno but me and memespring were asking ourselves the same question the other day.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Behind the toilets on Pope's Road there's a horrible 60/70's building. The other side faces directly onto the station passageway. It's all shuttered up. Does anyone know if it's used for anything, or who owns it?


I've posted up about this building before. It's been empty for decades. I was told that the owner is waiting on the much-discussed redevelopment around that area.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I've posted up about this building before. It's been empty for decades. I was told that the owner is waiting on the much-discussed redevelopment around that area.



Under my piss-or-get-off-the-pot laws, the owner would be charged punitive, back-dated levies for leaving the building idle


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Under my piss-or-get-off-the-pot laws, the owner would be charged punitive, back-dated levies for leaving the building idle



It's commercial squatting and anti community.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Under my piss-or-get-off-the-pot laws, the owner would be charged punitive, back-dated levies for leaving the building idle


Good job Chuka 'Obama' Umunna is on hand to fight for the rights of property owners to keep their commercial proprieties empty for as long as it suits their financial ends. 

Truly a man of the people.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job Chuka 'Obama' Umunna is on hand to fight for the rights of property owners to keep their commercial proprieties empty for as long as it suits their financial ends.
> 
> Truly a man of the people.


HARRISON!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck it. I'm going to finish that piece I was writing for Brixton Buzz about this building. If you want to feed me some juicy quotes I'd be happy to include them.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone interested in a free wooden king-size bed frame and/or a newly-new single mattress?
I've got to clear them out by tonight and could deliver them within the Brixton/Streatham/local area this evening. Send me a direct message if interested.
(this doesn't break any rules does it Ed?)


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Anyone interested in a free wooden king-size bed frame and/or a newly-new single mattress?
> I've got to clear them out by tonight and could deliver them within the Brixton/Streatham/local area this evening. Send me a direct message if interested.
> (this doesn't break any rules does it Ed?)


Start a thread here:http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/recycle-your-stuff.65/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

Sainsbury's opposite Mothercare cashed up early tonight, (can't say i blame them), forcing me to make a staff member use the self service checkout for me. Oh the irony. Made some pertinent points about capitalism and the Luddites which were applauded by the staff. Security chap on duty tonight is a lovely guy likes a bit of banter, ribbed him about his hands in his pockets when i was kicking up a fuss. "I know you Dexter and i know the Arsenal have lost."

"Oh , you're good, no you are real good and that can count around here but they won't pay you any extra."

I lost on points but i still got beers.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Sainsbury's opposite Mothercare cashed up early tonight, (can't say i blame them), forcing me to make a staff member use the self service checkout for me. Oh the irony. Made some pertinent points about capitalism and the Luddites which were applauded by the staff. Security chap on duty tonight is a lovely guy likes a bit of banter, ribbed him about his hands in his pockets when i was kicking up a fuss. "I know you Dexter and i know the Arsenal have lost."
> 
> "Oh , you're good, no you are real good and that can count around here but they won't pay you any extra."
> 
> I lost on points but i still got beers.



Incredibly, an article in Which? this month claims customers like self-service tills, prefer them even


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Brixton has a history of fighting back but that is what it is, a history.
Brixton is being assimilated into a system that demonised it. A system of largely white middle class values stolen from the working class, an imperial dominance where everything is commodified according to capitalist cognitions.

Half of the block i live in is falling apart, half of it is privately owned. This is a house of cards.

I was verbally abused today because i objected to dog shit on a first floor balcony, the same dog has shit on the stairs and in the lobby for the past year by an owner that is working class. Another working class dog owner in the block violently assaulted me last year because she thought her "baby" had a right to shit anywhere. I was told to "get a fucking job". It gets worse, so much worse but this is not the right place. My working class neighbours won't raise a voice, too frightened, too beaten, too busy, too craven. They heard it. They have been stopped individually and been subjected to poisonous gossip, the braver ones have recounted it to me.

The middle class residents do silence so much better, they come and go unseen; apart from us in their fancy clothes. Always polite when they make an effort. Being duplicitous always takes an effort, it takes an effort to decipher it. For the most part they don't speak up, they don't really speak at all. They don't even notice the dog shit even when they walk in it. They never complain to the local authority, it's not in their nature. That smacks of communism. Let them fight amongst themselves.

I despise the middle class but when i look at the class i belong to, i despair. I've been shunned by neighbours i have known for almost thirty years, others that were friends as well as neighbours no longer knock at my door. They seem to forget i was the one who had a machete spliced at my front door, i was the one that went to court three times, won three times (commended on the first one for the evidence i gave but told to leave the court for my own safety) when Lambeth Council would not acknowledge their duty of care when they lost control of the block to crack dealers. They never said sorry but some of my neighbours did belatedly but that was ten years ago.

Even with the advent of social media things are no better, we can talk about things in better ways but it is still a nasty world.

When Thatcher said there is no such thing as society she was wrong and thirty years later she is still wrong but maybe it was a statement of intent.

Working class people don't know who the enemy is any longer,  neither does Brixton. It's all in the change.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

I like your late night tipsy rants.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I like your late night tipsy rants.



The football took my mind off things this evening but i don't feel safe in my own home, i have not felt that since the crack dealers tried to smash their way through my front door.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The football took my mind off things this evening but i don't feel safe in my own home, i have not felt that since the crack dealers tried to smash their way through my front door.



I'm very sorry to hear that.  I'm  not sure what class has to do with letting your dog shit on the balcony though.  That's just obnoxious.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The football took my mind off things this evening but i don't feel safe in my own home, i have not felt that since the crack dealers tried to smash their way through my front door.


Sorry to hear that. Didn't mean to make light of your situation.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Sorry to hear that. Didn't mean to make light of your situation.



It's ok, i know the difference between banter, at least i hope i do, it's more difficult to convey in text than face to face. I needed to rant after a bad day. I'm in my cups as you know but you are out of yours


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that.  I'm  not sure what class has to do with letting your dog shit on the balcony though.  That's just obnoxious.



Our society is riddled by class and we are all the poorer for it, hench my analysis (rant) in post #620.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Of course i'm fucking drunk but my posts are relevant.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I like your late night tipsy rants.



But you didn't because you don't do likes. You don't like anything even if you agree with it. I understand this as your posting posture. Your non football posts are generally speaking reasonable good even though i don't agree with some of them. This thread is about Brixton, not Penge or Tulse Hill. Then you have the Loughborough Junction brigade demanding to be assimilated into this village but insisting on autonomy when really it is a shit hole. 

Then you have posh places like Boreista or whatever it is called where i can't even walk through the door because the unwritten word is you are too fucking poor. Even if you have just cashed your Giro we can't have you in our store. I knew that when i was a little boy, the way they dismissed my mother; i didn't fully understand it until i was older but i learnt the hurt. 

Maybe Chomsky is correct about competitive sport being a distraction from the real wars, the real horrors of our society.

The battle of Brixton wasn't even fought it was a silent take over by those with capital.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Bed now for me and the horrors of drink in the morning. There is no community i can see or feel other than this Board. I feel saddened by that. I'm cut adrift but still floating and i thank you all for that.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

May I suggest a "Dexter's Late Night Thread". Perhaps it could be a sticky.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 20, 2014)

I suggest we start a 'Brixton drunk rants' thread.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I suggest we start a 'Brixton drunk rants' thread.


There'd be no posts on here anymore then.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 20, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I suggest we start a 'Brixton drunk rants' thread.


Only if the 'Like' button is relabelled "I fuckin' love you!"


----------



## leanderman (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> There'd be no posts on here anymore then.



Yes. I sometimes wake up and nervously check what I wrote the night before.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

I've just checked, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been hearing more horror stories about how unbelievably obnoxious the weekend clubbers are to Brixton bar staff and it's appears to be very much related to class/background.

Just thought I'd throw that into the mix.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I've been hearing more horror stories about how unbelievably obnoxious the weekend clubbers are to Brixton bar staff and it's appears to be very much related to class/background.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that into the mix.


 
self-entitled middle class brats who don't feel any sense of community treating everyone around them like skivvies?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2014)

Sometimes the profundity of the commentary on here is truly awe-inspiring.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2014)

I promised myself a second bag of crisps if teuchter was the next poster, so thank you very much!
nom nom nom


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I promised myself a second bag of crisps if teuchter was the next poster, so thank you very much!
> nom nom nom


Let me make mine the fifth of five very predictable posts in a row.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I promised myself a second bag of crisps if teuchter was the next poster, so thank you very much!
> nom nom nom



What flavour?  This is important information!

On my way home from swimming an hour ago I saw a full blown street argument between several car and van drivers and a very harassed traffic warden.  One car had been parked right in front of the hoarding outside Bradys and meant that there was a van stuck in the middle of the road as there wasn't enough room for it to get through, and the cars behind it wouldn't reverse  I felt sorry for the poor traffic warden but until the council  actually stop cars and vans driving through the market and properly ticket parking in Electric Lane in the middle of the day, which they're not supposed to do, this is going to continue happening.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like to see the whole of central Brixton pedestrianised. From the police station to the town hall.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2014)

colacubes said:


> What flavour?  This is important information!



Cheese and Onion


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Cheese and Onion


The best.


Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd like to see the whole of central Brixton pedestrianised. From the police station to the town hall.


Much as I'd enjoy that you'd only move the traffic to other places and make life hell there.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Cheese and Onion


The best.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> The best.


It's not often I feel the need to tell you that you're wrong, but seriously?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

There's only one. In the UK at least. Other places have paprika flavour, which would be my go to in the past. Not so here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheese and onion tastes and smell of old socks. Salt and vinegar rules.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Salt and vinegar smells like piss. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a bit of piss.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Salt and vinegar smells like piss. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a bit of piss.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Cheese and onion tastes and smell of old socks. Salt and vinegar rules.


I've always said that salt & vinegar flavour tastes & smells of old socks. Quite funny that we have exactly the same description of how bad the opposite flavours taste!

I went straight out and bought some cheese & onion crisps after Crispy posted. I am eating them now.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

I had some for lunch.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I had some for lunch.


 You mean dinner.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> You mean dinner.


No, pretty sure it was lunch/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> You mean dinner.


No, dinner is supper.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

What about tea?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What about tea?



Tea is at 4pm.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No, dinner is supper.


Dinner is dinner.

Tea is tea.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tea is at 4pm.


That's now what my wife tells me.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

We might get told off in a minute.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Our society is riddled by class and we are all the poorer for it, hench my analysis (rant) in post #620.



Of course it's riddled by class, and of course society is poorer for it.

Which is why greater efforts need to be made to liquidate the ruling classes and their poodles, the _bourgeoisie_.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a long wait isn't it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I've been hearing more horror stories about how unbelievably obnoxious the weekend clubbers are to Brixton bar staff and it's appears to be very much related to class/background.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that into the mix.


Always happens, whenever somewhere gets "gentrified", especially if the weekenders don't actually live there (even the _bourgeoisie_ generally know better than to shit on their own doorsteps). Let's hope some medieval-type beatings get administered to the obnoxious twats, like we used to see in "the olden days"!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a long wait isn't it?



Part of the problem is that, to be fair, who wants them to die quick and easy?  Not when you can draw out their suffering, and make them feel a modicum of how they've made you feel, IYSWIM?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

I got it again #666


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd like to see the whole of central Brixton pedestrianised. From the police station to the town hall.



So would I.  The main issue would be "how the fuck would the buses circumnavigate it without causing mega-jams?", though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> There's only one. In the UK at least. Other places have paprika flavour, which would be my go to in the past. Not so here.



Except, occasionally, for the German supermarkets over here.
Paprika crisps are definitely the daddy of crisps, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 48881
> 
> 
> I got it again #666



Satancat looks very cute.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Except, occasionally, for the German supermarkets over here.
> Paprika crisps are definitely the daddy of crisps, though.


I've seen them in Aldis and Lidls and have tried one or two, but it wasn't the same. Spanish ones are good. Scando ones too.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2014)

breakfast 5am-11am
elevenses 10am-11.55am
brunch 10.30am - 4pm
lunch 11.45-4pm
dinner a 12-2pm 
tiffin 1.30pm-5pm
tea 4pm-5.55pm
dinner b  6pm-9pm
supper 8.30pm - 2am 
midnight feast 11.30pm-12.30am
scooby snack 12am - 7am


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 20, 2014)

ah that felt good... got the op to tell Ronald McD$ he was a proper c*nt as he was doing some promo stuff at the place across the way from the library... think it might have been an imposter though....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course it's riddled by class, and of course society is poorer for it.
> Which is why greater efforts need to be made to liquidate the ruling classes and their poodles, the _bourgeoisie_.





ViolentPanda said:


> Always happens, whenever somewhere gets "gentrified", especially if the weekenders don't actually live there (even the _bourgeoisie_ generally know better than to shit on their own doorsteps). Let's hope some medieval-type beatings get administered to the obnoxious twats, like we used to see in "the olden days"!





ViolentPanda said:


> Part of the problem is that, to be fair, who wants them to die quick and easy?  Not when you can draw out their suffering, and make them feel a modicum of how they've made you feel, IYSWIM?



Someone pass VP a hanky.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll say it quietly, but I really don't like the new Phoenix. It's like a hospital canteen with all that bright lighting and little tables.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> So would I.  The main issue would be "how the fuck would the buses circumnavigate it without causing mega-jams?", though.



How about making the buses terminate at the town hall and the police station. They wouldn't need to go anywhere. Yes, some people might need to catch two buses to complete a journey that currently takes one but so what?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Someone pass VP a hanky.



Kiss my fat, hairy arse.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

As I said above, Dexter, you'd merely displace the problem to somewhere else.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How about making the buses terminate at the town hall and the police station. They wouldn't need to go anywhere. Yes, some people might need to catch two buses to complete a journey that currently takes one but so what?



Given how many bus-changes take place on that short stretch of Brixton Rd between the town hall and the first rail bridge, you may well have a point.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> As I said above, Dexter, you'd merely displace the problem to somewhere else.



That's the whole point, isn't it?

I don't see any traffic management posts by you, just crisps.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> As I said above, Dexter, you'd merely displace the problem to somewhere else.



But you/we *might* benefit from the non-bottlenecking of the start of Brixton Rd.

Although, to be fair, the best solution would be to bore a subterranean roadway between Mitcham Lane in Streatham, and Kennington or Waterloo, so only buses used the surface roads between those points.  It wouldn't be the same as pedestrianisation, but it'd certainly make the traffic far more bearable.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's the whole point, isn't it?
> 
> I don't see any traffic management posts by you, just crisps.


Seems more than a bit selfish to me.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll say it quietly, but I really don't like the new Phoenix. It's like a hospital canteen with all that bright lighting and little tables.


Other than the billion or so downlighters, I don't mind it as much as I expected I would. They are having pictures made for the walls using old photos from the cafe which should help. I do miss being sat at the same table with strangers though. That made for some good chats. It would seem a little odd pulling my table up to the next one and saying "mind if I join you".

Mind you, the chef needs to remember he is in an open kitchen now. The other day I watched him lick his entire forearm up to the tip of his thumb and then carry on cooking.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll say it quietly, but I really don't like the new Phoenix. It's like a hospital canteen with all that bright lighting and little tables.


I completely agree. 

I've only been once and I honestly can't see myself ever going there again.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes, some people might need to catch two buses to complete a journey that currently takes one but so what?



Under the current pricing structure, those people would have to pay for 2 journeys, instead of one.

Of course, this could be solved by adopting the method used in some other European cities where your ticket is valid for a set amount of time, rather than for 1 journey, a pricingt method I approve of.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Never understood these newspaper supplements. Only the 1 per cent can afford the products touted in them. So they are useless for almost all their readers.
> 
> I suppose it's simply the disconnect between real people - and those who run newspapers



A. Because people pay them to show off their clothes
B. Some people like looking at clothes whether they can afford them or not. 
C. A lot of people on average wages spend more on clothes that you would sometimes think. Especially as a one off per year kinda thing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Seems more than a bit selfish to me.



Everyone driving around in their own car is selfish. Their own personal plaice. I've haddock up to hear with it. Cod they are the selfish ones but i don't want to carp on about it so ell be going now.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> I've only been once and I honestly can't see myself ever going there again.


We've going to the SEM Cafe in Loughborough Junction a lot more now. They haven't got anything to rival the magnificence of the toasted halloumi sandwich, but they've got a fine selection of greasy spoon fare and the prices are _much_ better value. 

I miss the old Phoenix.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> We've going to the SEM Cafe in Loughborough Junction a lot more now. They haven't got anything to rival the magnificence of the toasted halloumi sandwich, but they've got a fine selection of greasy spoon fare and the prices are _much_ better value.
> 
> I miss the old Phoenix.


We've been going to the Express Cafe in the market, but it's nowhere near as good as the old Phoenix.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh and Salt and Vinegar FTW!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Kiss my fat, hairy arse.


VPs FHA or death? Tricky...


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 20, 2014)

You really get what you pay for at Express Cafe...


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> You really get what you pay for at Express Cafe...


It's standard greasy spoon prices, tbf.


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 20, 2014)

The green space of Myatts Field Park is only two minutes away...

http://www.woosterstock.co.uk/details/11022

Yours for £85,000


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> The green space of Myatts Field Park is only two minutes away...
> 
> http://www.woosterstock.co.uk/details/11022
> 
> Yours for £85,000



Is that just one box room? No room to swing a cat 
The pictures of the park are lovely.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is that just one box room? No room to swing a cat
> The pictures of the park are lovely.


Looks like it. About 10 meters square. Fuck all.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is that just one box room? No room to swing a cat
> The pictures of the park are lovely.




It's ok because it's only a crash pad for when you've missed the last train back to your substantial 4 bed and Stepford wife in Godalming.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

An _immense_ amount of police cars just hurtled around the back of the Moorlands Estate.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Looks like it. About 10 meters square. Fuck all.









"Reception"


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

Where's the bed?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Where's the bed?



Just get a custom-made mattress that covers the whole floor.  Funtimes for you and your crashpad mates.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

To be fair - it's going to have a coat of paint and a new carpet.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> To be fair - it's going to have a coat of paint and a new carpet.


 
is it a magic carpet?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> is it a magic carpet?


It doesn't say.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

This may be of interest to some: Radio King Online is offering free places on a ten week radio production course to young people in Lambeth


> Local online radio station Radio King Online is currently offering limited free places on a ten week radio production course for Lambeth’s leading young peoples creative hub Raw Materials: Incubate and Innovate Project.
> 
> The project is aimed at Lambeth based young people aged between 16 and 25 with a keen interest in radio production, music and broadcast journalism.
> 
> Participants will gain hands on experience of radio production with assistance from radio production mentors preparing them for a master class live show.


----------



## bosie (Feb 20, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> "Reception"



With a 10% deposit and based on a mortgage at 4x income, the 'lucky' owner of this flat would 'only' have to earn £19,125 per year.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 20, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Just get a custom-made mattress that covers the whole floor.  Funtimes for you and your crashpad mates.



A regular super-king bed would fill it up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

re: the Phoenix, I preferred the old setting, but the tea, toast and cheese omelette & chips still taste the same. GOOD. Yeah the old building was better, but to be honest when I'm hungover and half asleep on a Saturday morning, I'm generally only looking at the plate in front of me, not the walls. The jury is still out for me….though I'm looking forward to sitting on that outside terrace in the summer. Maybe it will grow on us...


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

The Phoenix food is better than SEM but they are a whole load cheaper and they don't serve tea in poncey designer mugs with pointless saucers.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder whether the Phonenix's trade has been hit by the Duck Egg cafe (and other local food places) and S has gone slightly upmarket to attract some new punters in?


----------



## madolesance (Feb 21, 2014)

S has always been on the look out for a profit where ever it happens. The old 'Pheonix' is dead. He's just moving with the times that's occurring around Brixton. Shame really as he always really milked the fact that the 'Pheonix' was a 'classic' cafe but is more than willing to throw it all away and tap fully into the future of Brixton.



Brixton Hatter said:


> I wonder whether the Phonenix's trade has been hit by the Duck Egg cafe (and other local food places) and S has gone slightly upmarket to attract some new punters in?[/quote
> 
> 
> Brixton Hatter said:
> ...


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 21, 2014)

madolesance said:


> S has always been on the look out for a profit where ever it happens. The old 'Pheonix' is dead. He's just moving with the times that's occurring around Brixton. Shame really as he always really milked the fact that the 'Pheonix' was a 'classic' cafe but is more than willing to throw it all away and tap fully into the future of Brixton.


You mean he runs a small business and is trying to make a good living.


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> You mean he runs a small business and is trying to make a good living.



Outrageous. What about the community etc.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 21, 2014)

I think the new look is a mistake. Neither pleasingly old Skool nor trendy nor retro.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I think the new look is a mistake. Neither pleasingly old Skool nor trendy nor retro.



Is it no longer a temporary move?


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is it no longer a temporary move?


When I was In there a few weeks ago he said they 'hoped' to move back, but 'if' they did it would at least take a couple of years.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> You mean he runs a small business and is trying to make a good living.


I hope the business thrives, but he's already lost a few very long term customers, so I'd say that it's good that people are offering feedback.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 21, 2014)

not really Brixton but don't know where else to put it, took the boy to the Horniman Museum yesterday. Was child related bedlam but how great is that park now with a bit of a spruce up. Admittedly the sun finally came out and the views were gorgeous but its a great place to take a kid

eta - oh and they have Alpacas. The home counties 'what shall i put in my field' animal of the year.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 21, 2014)

EastEnder said:


>



10 square metres!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 21, 2014)

Belushi said:


> 10 square metres!


110sq ft!

Actually less. You don't count bathrooms.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 21, 2014)

Belushi said:


> 10 square metres!


Dunno what the big deal is - that's almost (but not quite) _double_ the size of an average prison cell!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 21, 2014)

just had a go at myself for looking at that and thinking "bargin". it's a room ffs! say an 8 grand deposit - how long does that take a normal person earning a normal wage to save!


----------



## Living life7 (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> An _immense_ amount of police cars just hurtled around the back of the Moorlands Estate.


MHT housing  wants Moorlands Estate
To get so run down,and make it a no
Go area so their can sell it on.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It shouldn't get nicked if you lock it up properly with two decent locks. There are plenty of railings and cycle stands right outside the pub, in view of drinkers and smokers. I've used them plenty of times with no problems.
> 
> What did you do in the end?


I saw them and was thinking that, but my paranoid self got the better of me.  At least I know for future reference.  Anyhoo, it's all pretty academic as I spent so much time faffing around at home I didn't have time to get there for kick off.    Went to the Leigham in Streatham instead and watched the game in a virtually empty room.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Living life7 said:


> MHT housing  wants Moorlands Estate
> To get so run down,and make it a no
> Go area so their can sell it on.


They have blighted this fantastic property - been on the market for about 6 months THBOMK
http://www.foxtons.co.uk/property-for-sale-in-brixton/chpk2481690


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> 110sq ft!
> Actually less. You don't count bathrooms.


All this sent me into a reverie wanting to rate police cells.

My recollection of Kennington circa 1985 was that the "bathroom" was indeed in a private alcove and featured a (broken) wooden toilet seat. The cell itself was graced by a vomit laden blanket (not my vomit).

Going further back Lavender Hill circa 1982 struck me as VERY small with an oppressively prominent spy-hole.

Brixton in 1994 I wasn't in very long - enough for a strip-search and out and I was too angry to size up the dimensionality.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> All this sent me into a reverie wanting to rate police cells.
> 
> My recollection of Kennington circa 1985 was that the "bathroom" was indeed in a private alcove and featured a (broken) wooden toilet seat. The cell itself was graced by a vomit laden blanket (not my vomit).
> 
> ...


Start a website - NickAdvisor.com


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Start a website - NickAdvisor.com


Or a BBC4 documentary - "CH1 The Man who Rated Nicks"


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2014)

SLP features the soup kitchen on the front page today.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They have blighted this fantastic property - been on the market for about 6 months THBOMK
> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/property-for-sale-in-brixton/chpk2481690


Neatly half a fucking million. Jeez.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> All this sent me into a reverie wanting to rate police cells.
> 
> My recollection of Kennington circa 1985 was that the "bathroom" was indeed in a private alcove and featured a (broken) wooden toilet seat. The cell itself was graced by a vomit laden blanket (not my vomit).



Kennington hadn't improved much by 2002. No seperate toilet seat at all then, though.

Greenwich in 2011 was similar with the addition of a thin blue rubber mattress.

The only others I can offer are outside London- Swindon, Leeds, Chatham and Oxford.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)

Note- They turn your bell off at Kennington, if you keep ringing it.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2014)

I think Editor should add cell reviews as a new page on Brixton Buzz   That'll stop the gentrifiers


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> Note- They turn your bell off at Kennington, if you keep ringing it.


But then how do you summon the maître d'?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think Editor should add cell reviews as a new page on Brixton Buzz   That'll stop the gentrifiers


Do it editor!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2014)

Former police cells in Kennington now a buddhist B and B

http://jamyang.co.uk/facilities/accommodation


----------



## Belushi (Feb 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> 110sq ft!
> 
> Actually less. You don't count bathrooms.



Rip off when you can get a whole 180 sq ft for only 150K in Camberwell!

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-44009591.html


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Rip off when you can get a whole 180 sq ft for only 150K in Camberwell!
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-44009591.html


A corridor with a kitchen in it. Brilliant.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> A corridor with a kitchen in it. Brilliant.



Nice floor though, looks like a shellac finish.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Those posh blokes at Ticky Boutique (or whatever the fuck it's called) appeared to have a real fur coat as their shop's central attraction earlier in the week. 
_
Controversial! _


----------



## TopCat (Feb 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Former police cells in Kennington now a buddhist B and B
> 
> http://jamyang.co.uk/facilities/accommodation


£30 a night is not to be sniffed at. You can re heat kebabs on their stove too for dinner.


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Those posh blokes at Ticky Boutique (or whatever the fuck it's called) appeared to have a real fur coat as their shop's central attraction earlier in the week.
> _
> Controversial! _



I've no objection to 2nd hand fur (3rd I suppose if you count the animal).


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> I've no objection to 2nd hand fur (3rd I suppose if you count the animal).


Jolly good. Personally, I'm not keen on anyone wearing fur.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Those posh blokes at Ticky Boutique (or whatever the fuck it's called) appeared to have a real fur coat as their shop's central attraction earlier in the week.
> _Controversial! _




I'm generally supportive of the new businesses in the market, but these guys seems like total knobs. Increadibly overpriced tat


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

It's ginger fur


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 21, 2014)

Its a very expensive junk shop and the geezer that runs/owns it is an obnoxious tit. He told a friend of mine that he is an elitist


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)

The bear faced cheek of it. Just who the fox he think he is? Otter be ashamed of himself. 


Etc.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> The bear faced cheek of it. Just who the fox he think he is? Otter be ashamed of himself.
> 
> 
> Etc.


I hope he fox off.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2014)

unless you are an Inuit or something there is no good reason for wearing fur.
shops who create a commercial demand for it should suffer the consequences....being "pelted"  with eggs could be appropriate....


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2014)

Not strictly Brixton but related......hipster bible Vice magazine has launched a tirade against pop up shops in Elephant and Castle.
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/shipping-container-elephant-park-dan-hancox


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2014)

The Artworks project was originally intended for the old petrol station next to the Cuming museum. In fact, that's where the containers are currently stacked. But the fire at the museum meant that they wouldn't be able to set up at the same time as the museum rebuilding works.

We were considering using one as a bootstrap location for Makerspace, but the cost was a bit high, and then the fire scuppered the timetable. The guy we talked to was very keen on renting the units out to local businesses and craftspeople. I'm guessing that was not a successful plan, so straightforward retail it is :-/


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)

More interesting stuff from the well-liked 'lads' at Brewdog-

http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2014/02/brewdog-launches-id-only-brewburger/

What will they think of next?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> More interesting stuff from the well-liked 'lads' at Brewdog-
> 
> http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2014/02/brewdog-launches-id-only-brewburger/
> 
> What will they think of next?



_“We’re really proud of the result, a delicious burger with a genuine ABV is not something you tend to come across every day.”_

Did they just come in their pants?


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Manter (Feb 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> A corridor with a kitchen in it. Brilliant.


Cash only


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> More interesting stuff from the well-liked 'lads' at Brewdog-
> 
> http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2014/02/brewdog-launches-id-only-brewburger/
> 
> What will they think of next?



in conjunction with Honest Burger


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> More interesting stuff from the well-liked 'lads' at Brewdog-
> 
> http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2014/02/brewdog-launches-id-only-brewburger/
> 
> What will they think of next?


Cross brand synergy! Keerrrrrching!


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy de Roy were sounding great at the soundcheck at the Albert. They're on around 1130pm tonight - admission free!
http://www.urban75.org/offline/roy-de-roy-brixton-feb-2104.html


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> More interesting stuff from the well-liked 'lads' at Brewdog-
> 
> http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2014/02/brewdog-launches-id-only-brewburger/
> 
> What will they think of next?






			
				brewdog said:
			
		

> The burger contains enough alcohol that customers will have to show ID before ordering.


 I haven't been age-ID'd for more than 15 years, so as well as curing my hunger, it sounds as if this burger will make me feel young again. Trebles all around.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 21, 2014)

I got ID'd in sainsbury's today. I am at least old enough to be the cashiers dad.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I got ID'd in sainsbury's today. I am at least old enough to be the cashiers dad.



It's a game they play. One point for every year. "I'm 47 you know!" That's 22 points. "I'm old enough to be your mother/father!", that's another 10 bonus points.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a game they play. One point for every year. "I'm 47 you know!" That's 22 points. "I'm old enough to be your mother/father!", that's another 10 bonus points.





snowy_again said:


> I got ID'd in sainsbury's today. I am at least old enough to be the cashiers dad.


I never get this. It's the only advantage I can think of of being grey.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

Yupptsers, it's a new word i have just invented.

We should all dress up as Yuppsters and head down to the Village. "Yar, yar, yar, yar" we sing when someone makes a good point.

"You can't live here anymore it's million quid, basic level and that's just deposit daddio."
"Well, I'm Itchy and this is Scratchy and we have always lived here."
"We don't normally talk to your sort but we've just had an alcohol burger. I'm Edgy and this is Vibrant."
"Well, it's nice to meet you. We get our burgers in Iceland."
"Don't you just love Ryanair darling. I wish we could say the same, are you working?"
"Not at the moment that's why we have come down to protest."
"Love it! Darling. What we are seeing here Jeremy is ephemeral."
"It's what dear?"
"Itchy and Scratch here. Instagram them darling."
"Do i really have to honeybunch?"
"You have no sense of the moment Jeremy, that's one of your many problems, my mother always said as much but did i listen?"
"You never listen dear."
"What did you say?"
"I said i've just ordered the breast milk cocktail darling, it's half price."
"You're not drinking that unless it's organic."
"It says on the menu it's responsibly sourced."
"Then i'll have one as well, chin chin darling. Now where did those poor people go?"


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "I said i've just ordered the breast milk cocktail darling, it's half price."





but also .

I read a letter/comment today in Metro  (I know) that said London is becoming like places like Wales - where rich people buy second homes and ordinary people who live(lived?) there are forced out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

oryx said:


> but also .
> 
> I read a letter/comment today in Metro  (I know) that said London is becoming like places like Wales - where rich people buy second homes and ordinary people who live(lived?) there are forced out.



Brixton and it environs are impossible now for working class people to rent let alone purchase. It's social cleansing and there will be no fightback because the battle is lost. It was lost a generation ago. There is not really any sense of solidarity among the working class who have for the most part been turned on each other yet again. John Pilger invented the word "unpeople", there are a lot of unpeople in Brixton.

Again today, i had to step off the pavement into a busy street to avoid bumping into a couple of posh, engaged in excited food conversation, exiting the village, who didn't see me. They don't think i'm trash, they don't see me at all. I'm being kind, they see me alright. They see only what they want to .


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Brixton and it environs are impossible now for working class people to rent let alone purchase. It's social cleansing and there will be no fightback because the battle is lost. It was lost a generation ago. There is not really any sense of solidarity among the working class who have for the most part been turned on each other yet again. John Pilger invented the word "unpeople", there are a lot of unpeople in Brixton.
> 
> Again today, i had to step off the pavement into a busy street to avoid bumping into a couple of posh, engaged in excited food conversation, exiting the village, who didn't see me. They don't think i'm trash, they don't see me at all. I'm being kind, they see me alright. They see only what they want to .



Don't be too pessimistic 

Brixton's gentrification is capped by the fact many homes are socially rented. And largely protected. 

However, on present trends, Brixton will - soon enough - be occupied by millionaires or those in social housing.


----------



## Eggby (Feb 22, 2014)

Why not stand your ground, it's your pavement too.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

Eggby said:


> Why not stand your ground, it's your pavement too.



Manners on my manor, swimming against a tide. I'm cut adrift but still floating.


----------



## Smick (Feb 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> unless you are an Inuit or something there is no good reason for wearing fur.
> shops who create a commercial demand for it should suffer the consequences....being "pelted"  with eggs could be appropriate....


 
Some poor fucking chicken had to sit in a battery cage to lay that egg and all you can do is throw it at a window.

I am going to tell Morrissey on you unless you throw a Creme Egg instead.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Don't be too pessimistic
> 
> Brixton's gentrification is capped by the fact many homes are socially rented. And largely protected.
> 
> However, on present trends, Brixton will - soon enough - be occupied by millionaires or those in social housing.



It's over for the working class in Brixton. Right To Buy was the slow ticking bomb. I live in "socially rented" council housing, i have a secure tenancy; i'm one of the lucky ones and it does not feel safe to me. Attacks on the welfare system are coordinated, triangulated to force the poor, the malcontents and the dissidents out. It's over for the working class nationally. 

It's not the millionaires or those in social housing that are the problem. It's the middle class.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

Some of us struggle to put food on the table whilst others get excited about property prices. 
The unheard have no broadband. At least i have had my say.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Former police cells in Kennington now a buddhist B and B
> 
> http://jamyang.co.uk/facilities/accommodation


Buddhists are taking over a former school in Black Prince Road, Kennington too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

someone posted this website on another thread - old pics of Britain from the air. Some great shots of Brixton and around…you can still see the old terraced housing where Moorlands is now







http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

Some good posts Dexter Deadwood - property speculation is vile and it's screwing communities all over the country. I'm an assured shorthold tenant - which is not 'assured' at all - there's fuck all protection. Shitting it about the likely massive rent rise I'm gonna get in May...


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the issues mentioned by Dexter Deadwood are issues of greed and selfishness, and are not bound by class. The lie peddled by Thatcher that council housing is some sort of hire purchase scheme is still swallowed today.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah. People just need places to live, but our accomodation is now a fucking investment fund for rich Chinese and Brits who want to make even more money by doing fuck all.

Ban overseas buyers, massive taxes on second homes (and third, fourth….), rent controls, long-term secure tenancies...


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2014)

And build more social housing managed directly by local councils. Repairs and services to be carried out by directly employed council staff, not contractors and subcontractors. 

The Right to Buy can remain as long as new builds each year are directly linked to the numbers sold. RTB discount to be abolished.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah. People just need places to live, but our accomodation is now a fucking investment fund for rich Chinese and Brits who want to make even more money by doing fuck all.
> Ban overseas buyers, massive taxes on second homes (and third, fourth….), rent controls, long-term secure tenancies...


Ironically the house next to mine was bought last year by a Chinese developer.

Unfortunately his hard-working team of builders understand no English at all (at least they affect not to) which is frustrating my plans to off-load my own building remnants from years gone by in their daily builder's skip pick-up.

Seem to be doing thorough job though. ALL the former owner's favela style additions (including the gas boiler fixed on the outside wall) have now gone.  

3 years of attempts to get Lambeth planning/enforcement/ward councillors to do something about my former neighbour's excesses came to absolutely nothing. Now a Chinese developer has cured everything at a blow.

The good news from the Urban 75 point of view is it looks like it's going to be 3 flats - so everyone will be able to have a good moan soon about how small/expensive they are.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Some good posts Dexter Deadwood - property speculation is vile and it's screwing communities all over the country. I'm an assured shorthold tenant - which is not 'assured' at all - there's fuck all protection. Shitting it about the likely massive rent rise I'm gonna get in May...



Private renting is increasingly impossible. 

Which makes the desperate bid crazy money to buy properties. 

And so it carries on.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Ironically the house next to mine was bought last year by a Chinese developer.
> 
> Unfortunately his hard-working team of builders understand no English at all (at least they affect not to) which is frustrating my plans to off-load my own building remnants from years gone by in their daily builder's skip pick-up.
> 
> ...



Can't split houses into three flats any more on some roads. 

After developers had ruined streets such as this one - creating a state of anomic transience  - Lambeth changed the rules. Too late as usual.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> And build more social housing managed directly by local councils. Repairs and services to be carried out by directly employed council staff, not contractors and subcontractors.


yeah this ^^^^

Central government bans local authorities from borrowing money to do this (build social housing) - neither Labour or the tories are willing to change this. And it's one of the central issues. Ask yourself "why?" and I think you have all the answers you need.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Central government bans local authorities from borrowing money to do this (build social housing) - neither Labour or the tories are willing to change this. And it's one of the central issues. Ask yourself "why?" and I think you have all the answers you need.


Councils used to have quite a lot of financial autonomy way back when.
In 1920 the LCC issued Housing Bonds. Seems there is a clip on the BFI site, but I have forgotten my membership details (if I ever signed up).

The pre-amble is here:
David Lloyd George, the Prime Minister, had promised "homes fit for heroes" to alleviate the acute housing shortage after World War I. Much of the funding for public housing came from local authorities or state subsidy, and the London County Council (LCC) introduced housing bonds. The public were encouraged to buy the bonds and the money raised would be used to build new public housing.

To promote the scheme, the LCC launched a publicity campaign and this short film makes witty use of animation, combining words and drawings to enliven a topic with little immediately apparent cinematic potential. Little is known about the animator, D.E. Braham, and this may be the only surviving example of his animation.

The film appeals to its audience's sense of both duty and thrift. Potential investors will be doing their duty to their less fortunate neighbours suffering from the housing shortage, while also being guaranteed a 6% return on their outlay. £5 was a significant investment, being more than the average male weekly wage; nevertheless, Londoners raised just under £4 million by purchasing the bonds.

In case such practical encouragements are insufficient, the film culminates with an early example of celebrity endorsement. Hollywood stars Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford add a touch of glamour to the film - despite not actually appearing in it - with their letter of support for the scheme from the Ritz Hotel.

Ros Cranston

http://www.screenonline.org.uk/film/id/1168388/


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> After developers had ruined streets such as this one - creating a state of anomic transience  - Lambeth changed the rules. Too late as usual.



Lambeth did not step in to stop developers running amok. Developers were acting in line with the development plan. Rightly or wrongly, Lambeth's earlier development plan actively _encouraged _conversions of the larger houses into flat. The need to create more residential units was part of the council's Reasons for Approval. Developers (quite often the original owners / occupants of the property, rather than some corporate bogeyman) followed the rules. Central govt also incentivised conversions of houses into flats since at least since 97 by reducing VAT to 5%.

You've often lauded he idea of building higher and more densely (e.g. The Cantebury Arms). This was a way of increasing the number of residential units (as required by central government) in an area with no other development potential. The mistake the council made was not being more strict about the requirement to have a family unit on the ground floor (or perhaps defining it better) or agreeing on some developments that it was infeasible to do so. Restrictions on allowing larger ground floor rear extensions (which were allowed on houses under permitted development) actually made it more difficult to provide better family units on the ground floor. A limit on number of houses per street should probably have been part of the policy.

The council did have policies protecting smaller houses from division. This protected the housey nature of some streets like Horsford Road where the original houses were less than 120sqm - but there were not many streets like that.

They have not stopped conversions of houses into flats - just on streets where they believe there is conversions stress. It's a very very long list.
And the new policy does not prevent the further subdivision of properties which are already subdivided. E.g. large flats can be divided in two as long as they meet minimum space standards.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Don't be too pessimistic
> 
> Brixton's gentrification is capped by the fact many homes are socially rented. And largely protected.
> 
> However, on present trends, Brixton will - soon enough - be occupied by millionaires or those in social housing.



Social rents are increased each year, the increase is based on the average earnings in that area. Now that we have millionaires and the middle classes moving in the average wage of these people will inflate social rents. Its only a matter of time before social rents become unaffordable to normal working class people.Id say they are protected in the short term but give it ten years and social housing as we know it wont exist.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

It was strangely quiet at 4am this morning at Coldharbour Lane. The Dog seemed to have closed early and there was a refreshing paucity of drunken men shouting at each other, emotional girlfriends, puke puddle creators and mobile urinators.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> It was strangely quiet at 4am this morning at Coldharbour Lane. The Dog seemed to have closed early and there was a refreshing paucity of drunken men shouting at each other, emotional girlfriends, puke puddle creators and mobile urinators.


10am this morning was hilarious. Must have been 200 gurners off their nuts staggering about between The Electric and McDonalds, several standing with their eyes closed, faces turned up towards the sunshine. A big night.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Lambeth did not step in to stop developers running amok. Developers were acting in line with the development plan. Rightly or wrongly, Lambeth's earlier development plan actively _encouraged _conversions of the larger houses into flat. The need to create more residential units was part of the council's Reasons for Approval. Developers (quite often the original owners / occupants of the property, rather than some corporate bogeyman) followed the rules. Central govt also incentivised conversions of houses into flats since at least since 97 by reducing VAT to 5%.
> 
> You've often lauded he idea of building higher and more densely (e.g. The Cantebury Arms). This was a way of increasing the number of residential units (as required by central government) in an area with no other development potential. The mistake the council made was not being more strict about the requirement to have a family unit on the ground floor (or perhaps defining it better) or agreeing on some developments that it was infeasible to do so. Restrictions on allowing larger ground floor rear extensions (which were allowed on houses under permitted development) actually made it more difficult to provide better family units on the ground floor. A limit on number of houses per street should probably have been part of the policy.
> 
> ...



All good points. Especially about the increase in residential units. 

But the fact Lambeth stepped in suggests the policy was wrong - or at least had gone too far.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Shitting it about the likely massive rent rise I'm gonna get in May...


 I know the feeling. Really hope my landlady doesn't want to increase the rent. That's the problem with the property price increase across all of London.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> All good points. Especially about the increase in residential units.
> 
> But the fact Lambeth stepped in suggests the policy was wrong - or at least had gone too far.


Yes - they changed their policy. Because their policy was wrong. Blaming developers (whether private or HA) for carrying out developments which meet policy guidelines is pointless. The worst culprit for splitting houses was Lambeth themselves. On top of which they _never _applied for permission for conversions so, when they dispose of the properties, they are often unmortgageable. Meaning that they go at a discount to cash buyers.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yes - they changed their policy. Because their policy was wrong. Blaming developers (whether private or HA) for carrying out developments which meet policy guidelines is pointless. The worst culprit for splitting houses was Lambeth themselves. On top of which they _never _applied for permission for conversions so, when they dispose of the properties, they are often unmortgageable. Meaning that they go at a discount to cash buyers.



People we bought from sold to us only after we proved we were not developers. They were upset at how the street had been cut up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I know the feeling. Really hope my landlady doesn't want to increase the rent. That's the problem with the property price increase across all of London.


Yeah…I'm just hoping that being a good tenant and looking after the place/sorting the garden etc will help. Last year they wanted to increase by over £100/month but I managed to negotiate them down to about £46. This year I reckon they will try to up it even more. I'm gonna try and get it down as low as possible then ask for a three year deal or something. Landlords seem to like certainty...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah…I'm just hoping that being a good tenant and looking after the place/sorting the garden etc will help. Last year they wanted to increase by over £100/month but I managed to negotiate them down to about £46. This year I reckon they will try to up it even more. I'm gonna try and get it down as low as possible then ask for a three year deal or something. Landlords seem to like certainty...



Seems immoral to push up rents when interest rates are flatlined.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman and Rushy - whatever the rights or wrongs of Lambeth's policy were, it's more a structural/economic problem why rents/prices are so high imo. In London especially, demand massively outstrips supply and there's an incentive for the wealthy to buy up property. We need loads more social & (truly) affordable housing in London, but we won't get it under the current policies, no matter which party is in power and whatever they promise in terms of house building.

The solution is of course Full Communism, but that's another thread.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Seems immoral to push up rents when interest rates are flatlined.


Yeah that was one of my arguments last year!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah. People just need places to live, but our accomodation is now a fucking investment fund for rich Chinese and Brits who want to make even more money by doing fuck all.
> 
> Ban overseas buyers, massive taxes on second homes (and third, fourth….), rent controls, long-term secure tenancies...


A tax on second properties would solve it overnight imo.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> People we bought from sold to us only after we proved we were not developers. They were upset at how the street had been cut up.


Why did you have to prove anything? They could just add a covenant.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A tax on second properties would solve it overnight imo.


It would only hurt small buy to letters - like owners who kept their first flat when they remortgaged and bought a house. The big corporates and funds (e.g. pension funds) are the ones taking huge numbers of properties out of the market and they won't be putting them back in for a long time.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Why did you have to prove anything? They could just add a covenant.



Dunno.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dunno.


Probably because they know it will devalue their property.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2014)

http://housingactivists.co.uk/newsl...swindled-hundreds-thousands-social-landlords/

In case anyone didn't know this kind of thing goes on.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Social rents are increased each year, the increase is based on the average earnings in that area.



No they're not.  

A layman's guide.

http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/tena...-handed-new-formula-for-rents/6527499.article


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Seems immoral to push up rents when interest rates are flatlined.



it is.  but landlords aren't in it to provide affordable housing to those struggling to survive.  they're in it to make money by charging what the market will bear.   if some poor sod can' afford it a wealthier person can and fuck everyone else.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Probably because they know it will devalue their property.



Absolutely - so they just ascertained to their satisfaction we were not developers.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it is.  but landlords aren't in it to provide affordable housing to those struggling to survive.  they're in it to make money by charging what the market will bear.   if some poor sod can' afford it a wealthier person can and fuck everyone else.



Obviously this analysis is from a source working in the interest of landlords - but the figures are government figures:

_Figures from the Office for National Statistics show that in the eight years between December 2005 and December 2013, rents across London as a whole increased by no more than 11.4 per cent. Inflation as measured by RPI over this period was 30.5 per cent and by CPI was 26.2 per cent.

In comparison, figures published by the Department for Communities and Local Government  show that in the eight year period between 2005/06 and 2012/13, local authority housing average weekly rents in London increased by 36.2 per cent and 48.2 per cent for housing associations._​


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Absolutely - so they just ascertained to their satisfaction we were not developers.


Most people selling their home would prefer not to sell to developers _if they could get the same money_ from a nice family.

(I'm not saying your family is nice, mind you.)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Obviously this analysis is from a source working in the interest of landlords - but the figures are government figures:
> 
> _Figures from the Office for National Statistics show that in the eight years between December 2005 and December 2013, rents across London as a whole increased by no more than 11.4 per cent. Inflation as measured by RPI over this period was 30.5 per cent and by CPI was 26.2 per cent.
> 
> In comparison, figures published by the Department for Communities and Local Government  show that in the eight year period between 2005/06 and 2012/13, local authority housing average weekly rents in London increased by 36.2 per cent and 48.2 per cent for housing associations._​



that's some fine sophistry going on there. 

LAs and HAs need to provide, by law, far greater levels of service than any landlord in the country, and are restricted by law to how much they can put their prices up.

when private landlords are expected to perform just 10% of the duties of a housing association towards their clients we'd see a fucking change.

but official government policy for the last 30 years has been to effectively make HAs act as social services and make them spend so much money that they are effectively owned by the banks.  

i know you landlords think you're doing a good deed by being kind enough to let people live in your precious investment in return for as much money as you can extract, but you're really not.  sorry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Lambeth did not step in to stop developers running amok. Developers were acting in line with the development plan. Rightly or wrongly, Lambeth's earlier development plan actively _encouraged _conversions of the larger houses into flat. The need to create more residential units was part of the council's Reasons for Approval. Developers (quite often the original owners / occupants of the property, rather than some corporate bogeyman) followed the rules. Central govt also incentivised conversions of houses into flats since at least since 97 by reducing VAT to 5%.



Back in the '80s, as the older (ex)-squatters among us will know, Lambeth had a shedload of derelict and near-derelict big houses across the borough, so encouraging conversions/making it easier for non-resident owners to milk their assets made a perverse kind of sense, back then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> All good points. Especially about the increase in residential units.
> 
> But the fact Lambeth stepped in suggests the policy was wrong - or at least had gone too far.



They should have curtailed it a lot earlier than they did, but you know Lambeth: Lackadaisical to the fucking last!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> No they're not.
> 
> A layman's guide.
> 
> http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/tena...-handed-new-formula-for-rents/6527499.article



They where doing that, I didn't know they recently changed it again.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> 10am this morning was hilarious. Must have been 200 gurners off their nuts staggering about between The Electric and McDonalds, several standing with their eyes closed, faces turned up towards the sunshine. A big night.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> No they're not.
> 
> A layman's guide.
> 
> http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/tena...-handed-new-formula-for-rents/6527499.article



It changes again by 2015 to a target rent which is based on 3 things, 1,The average earnings for the area compared to the national average. 2,The number of bedrooms in your home. 3,The value of your home in January 1999.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's some fine sophistry going on there.
> 
> LAs and HAs need to provide, by law, far greater levels of service than any landlord in the country, and are restricted by law to how much they can put their prices up.
> 
> ...


Whatever the reasons for the increases, and whatever services you personally feel should be delivered by your landlord, the Londonwide figures indicate that private rents have increased at well below inflationary levels over the past 8yrs.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

i'm deeply cynical of those figures.  i'm trying to find someone who has been renting in london the whole time who hasn't seen rent rises double, triple or more.  i work in housing and part of our job is to try and find private rent for vulnerable adults and in the two years i've been there the value in the "rent expected" field is  nearly 25% higher for low end properties.

how much have you raised your rents by in that period?


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Obviously this analysis is from a source working in the interest of landlords - but the figures are government figures:
> 
> _Figures from the Office for National Statistics show that in the eight years between December 2005 and December 2013, rents across London as a whole increased by no more than 11.4 per cent. Inflation as measured by RPI over this period was 30.5 per cent and by CPI was 26.2 per cent.
> 
> In comparison, figures published by the Department for Communities and Local Government  show that in the eight year period between 2005/06 and 2012/13, local authority housing average weekly rents in London increased by 36.2 per cent and 48.2 per cent for housing associations._​


That RLA release is piss-poor. "Figures from the ONS" - but no reference or link to them. "In comparison" - again unreferenced figures published by another department (the one pursuing Pickles' agenda), almost certainly different methodologies so not comparable.
Private rents actually paid aren't registered or published.  And there is almost certainly a marked difference between  average rent and new-tenancy rent. Although AST tenants have little security and landlords *can* push rents up at each renewal,  a quiet life, a reliable tenant, no void and  no letting-agent fees are worth a lot. But with agented new tenancies there's another layer of parasites to feed.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 23, 2014)

fortyplus said:


> That RLA release is piss-poor. "Figures from the ONS" - but no reference or link to them. "In comparison" - again unreferenced figures published by another department (the one pursuing Pickles' agenda), almost certainly different methodologies so not comparable.
> Private rents actually paid aren't registered or published.  And there is almost certainly a marked difference between  average rent and new-tenancy rent. Although AST tenants have little security and landlords *can* push rents up at each renewal,  a quiet life, a reliable tenant, no void and  no letting-agent fees are worth a lot. But with agented new tenancies there's another layer of parasites to feed.



I'd like to see how the figures were arrived at. 

They are very much at odds with my experience - but that does not necessarily make them (completely) wrong.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 23, 2014)

Quick question: where can I buy grout from in Brixton today? I'm standing next to Brixton DIY which is closed. 

It's a bit of an emergency. 

Thanks.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 23, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Quick question: where can I buy grout from in Brixton today? I'm standing next to Brixton DIY which is closed.
> 
> It's a bit of an emergency.
> 
> Thanks.



Tile Giant onBrixton Hill.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's London Underground radio show live from Brixton from 5pm with me playing house, techno, hip hop, reggae and more... 

Starting in a few mins, thru til 8pm…..then followed by DJ reQs' 'Bits & Pieces' show

http://www.interface.n.nu

tune in and nice up your Sunday!


----------



## Living life7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks


Living life7 said:


> MHT housing  wants Moorlands Estate
> To get so run down,and make it a no
> Go area so their can sell it on.[/quoThank


----------



## Living life7 (Feb 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They have blighted this fantastic property - been on the market for about 6 months THBOMK
> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/property-for-sale-in-brixton/chpk2481690


Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's over for the working class in Brixton. Right To Buy was the slow ticking bomb. I live in "socially rented" council housing, i have a secure tenancy; i'm one of the lucky ones and it does not feel safe to me. Attacks on the welfare system are coordinated, triangulated to force the poor, the malcontents and the dissidents out. It's over for the working class nationally.
> 
> It's not the millionaires or those in social housing that are the problem. It's the middle class.



If the middle class are the problem, what's the solution?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2014)

From @roscobrittin on Twitter.


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 24, 2014)

CH1 - is that one of the terraces on Coldharbour Lane? Saw some chinese builders hard at work clearing bags and bags of rubble from the basement of a place there, seem to be making speedy progress. How much did that place go for?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If the middle class are the problem, what's the solution?



It's a good question, it would have been a better question had it not been prefaced by the qualification. 

I don't have a solution for my own difficulties let alone have the ability to extrapolate that to the entire working class.
Personally, i don't think there is any solution but i'll have a long hard think about it when i have some free time and try to post a practicable blueprint.
I suspect you won't like much if any of it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a good question, it would have been a better question had it not been prefaced by the qualification.
> 
> I don't have a solution for my own difficulties let alone have the ability to extrapolate that to the entire working class.
> Personally, i don't think there is any solution but i'll have a long hard think about it when i have some free time and try to post a practicable blueprint.
> I suspect you won't like much if any of it.



If it's a genocide-based solution then I probably wouldn't be so keen. But as a member of the despised problem class (along with the majority of the regular posters on this thread), I wonder what you'd like us to do differently. Should I never have moved to Brixton? Should I have stayed away from London altogether?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If it's a genocide-based solution then I probably wouldn't be so keen. But as a member of the despised problem class (along with the majority of the regular posters on this thread), I wonder what you'd like us to do differently. Should I never have moved to Brixton? Should I have stayed away from London altogether?



I tried to give you a reasonable interim reply and you respond with suggestions of genocide.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I tried to give you a reasonable interim reply and you respond with suggestions of genocide.


Don't bother with teuchter.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Don't bother with teuchter.


He despises you too, you know.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> CH1 - is that one of the terraces on Coldharbour Lane? Saw some chinese builders hard at work clearing bags and bags of rubble from the basement of a place there, seem to be making speedy progress. How much did that place go for?


I believe the developer paid £575,000 in May 2013.
I may post photos later (of the ongoing improvements at the back)


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If it's a genocide-based solution then I probably wouldn't be so keen. But as a member of the despised problem class (along with the majority of the regular posters on this thread), I wonder what you'd like us to do differently. Should I never have moved to Brixton? Should I have stayed away from London altogether?


Exactly how do you profess to know the class of the "majority of the regular posters on this thread"?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I tried to give you a reasonable interim reply and you respond with suggestions of genocide.


His pointless trolling really is hitting new lows these days.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Exactly how do you profess to know the class of the "majority of the regular posters on this thread"?


By having read it regularly for the past 7 years or so.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> By having read it regularly for the past 7 years or so.


Ah. You just _know_.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Dr Bike is back in Windrush Square on Weds, and the Brixton restart party (where you can get your gear fixed for free) will be at the Effra Social Sat 8th March.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2014)

Conviniently, the chaps at b3ta have just published a quick test to work out how middle class peeps are. I think we should all take it and post the results

http://games.usvsth3m.com/how-middle-class-are-you/

Apparently I'm bog standard middle class.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> Conviniently, the chaps at b3ta have just published a quick test to work out how middle class peeps are. I think we should all take it and post the results
> 
> http://games.usvsth3m.com/how-middle-class-are-you/
> 
> Apparently I'm bog standard middle class.



I turn out to be Rigsby from Rising Damp - middle-lower middle class.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 24, 2014)

upper-lower middle class.


thought i was better then that tbh


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm apparently chattering classes. 

But on the plus side, I'll save the revolutionaries a job by taking myself out and shooting myself right now


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah. You just _know_.


*Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis*

Here are the top 20 posters on this edition of the chitter-chatter thread along with my analysis of their class based on posting history.

Dexter Deadwood - self-declared WC
Editor - not analysed for diplomatic reasons
Onket - MC
Truxta - MC
Leanderman - MC
Rushy - MC
Brixton Hatter - not sure
Violent Panda - not sure
Teuchter - MC
el-ahraihah - not sure
CH1 - not sure
T&P - MC
Colacubes - not sure
Boohoo - MC
SarfLondoner - not sure
Quimcunx - MC
Winot - MC
Crispy - MC
Manter - MC
Smick - no idea

*Results of Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis*
55% definite Middle Class
35% unknown
5% definite self-reported Working Class
5% other

When considering any responses to this study we should remember that on urban75 it is much more likely for a middle class person to be in denial of their actual status, than it is for a working class person.


(edited to correct arithmetic error)


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

<<pulls up chair and opens popcorn*>>

*imported from Garrett, obviously


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

The results are in! We reckon you're
lower-lower middle class
You're basically Lister from Red Dwarf.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm really sorry, but the market researcher in me has to point out that these do not add up to 100% teuchter


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis*
> 
> Here are the top 20 posters on this edition of the chitter-chatter thread along with my analysis of their class based on posting history.
> 
> ...




110% mathematical codswallop.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

The results are in! We reckon you're
solid working class
You're basically Peggy from Hi-de-Hi!.

that's almost a haiku.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

based on teuchter's excellent analysis i have unignored him for good works done for The Files.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

what's interesting is that most of his' not sures' are working class people - at least, those i've met anyway.  i suspect that he finds it hard to be sure because those posters are articulate and literate, thus confusing the middle class poster as to their origins - they're not the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be, but are clearly also _not one of us_... hence, confusion.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I'm really sorry, but the market researcher in me has to point out that these do not add up to 100% teuchter


My apologies. You are quite right and I have edited it to correct.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's interesting is that most of his' not sures' are working class people - at least, those i've met anyway.  i suspect that he finds it hard to be sure because those posters are articulate and literate, thus confusing the middle class poster as to their origins - they're not the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be, but are clearly also _not one of us_... hence, confusion.


What's boring about this post is the way it makes presumptions about me and my prejudices, based on my class.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's interesting is that most of his' not sures' are working class people - at least, those i've met anyway.  i suspect that he finds it hard to be sure because those posters are articulate and literate, thus confusing the middle class poster as to their origins - they're not the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be, but are clearly also _not one of us_... hence, confusion.



They can do basic maths as well.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2014)

I am working class and I don't care what that quiz or teuchter say.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What's boring about this post is the way it makes presumptions about me and my prejudices, based on my class.


 
those aren't presumptions, i've been doing an analysis of your postings for many years.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I am working class and I don't care what that quiz or teuchter say.


 
he's not right about everything.  he reckons onkey is MC, but no MC person would have a tattoo of a lower league football team.  Marx said that, and he was right.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> those aren't presumptions, i've been doing an analysis of your postings for many years.


Feel free to present the evidence for your highly unpleasant accusations.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

According to the other poll, I'm solid working class. 

I don't like all this class stuff so I'm gonna form the odd bod class, if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually I ate in Brixton Village a few times so I must be middle-class.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> based on teuchter's excellent analysis i have unignored him for good works done for The Files.


It's seriously unhinged stuff, and the sort of obsessive behaviour that makes some of Anna Key's wilder excursions almost seem _normal_.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Feel free to present the evidence for your highly unpleasant accusations.


 
as if life wasn't short enough already.

it's not your fault you underestimate the working classes, it's a fault common to the british middle classes based on a biased media and the stratification of the class system itself.  no need to feel bad.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> It's seriously unhinged stuff, and the sort of obsessive behaviour that makes some of Anna Key's wilder excursions almost seem _normal_.


 
c'mon, everyone loves the _let me guess your class_ game, surely?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 24, 2014)

oh my...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't like all this class stuff so I'm gonna form the odd bod class, if anyone wants to join me.



Sorry, but you have to be put in a pigeonhole. And you're either in the one marked "despised" or not.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Actually I ate in Brixton Village a few times so I must be middle-class.


You may be a hipster....


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> c'mon, everyone loves the _let me guess your class_ game, surely?


There's got to Charter Marks coming soon, surely?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> You may be a hipster....


I did get an asymmetrical bob haircut.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Sorry, but you have to be put in a pigeonhole. And you're either in the one marked "despised" or not.


But I don't feel like I fit in with either according to the ideas of class in my head. (I had this conversation the other month on here btw - come the revolution we will be arguing on the internet about class and whether the bloke in that band is a racist)


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I did get an asymmetrical bob haircut.


<<shakes head sadly>>. There is no hope for you


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Sorry, but you have to be put in a pigeonhole. And you're either in the one marked "despised" or not.


 
another common misconception that the british middle classes have is that the working classes despise them.  this is because the middle classes are well aware that, were they to find themselves subject to the structural inequalities that the working classes face, they would hate the middle classes.

curiously, rather than empathy or an improved class analysis, this seems to result in viewpoints that either fear the working classes and so seek to keep them down, or blaming their lack of revolutionary behaviour on some sort of inherant weakness - laziness,fecklessness, or greed. 

the simple truth is that we may feel annoyance at the middle classes for various reasons, good or bad, we don't loathe individuals for their class.  no-one can help what class they were born into, or the society into which they grew up.  we might make sweeping statements about how awful the middle-classes are, but come the revolution you'll probably be alright if no-one denounces you for going into champagne and fromage.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2014)

My class is an enigma


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> he's not right about everything.  he reckons onkey is MC, but no MC person would have a tattoo of a lower league football team.  Marx said that, and he was right.



Onket posts works from home.  Don't get much more middle class than that.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My class is an enigma



Like you, my dear.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm top class, me.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm a web baron and a tycoon. Apparently.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm a web baron and a tycoon. Apparently.



And a bounder and a cad.  Or something


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> another common misconception that the british middle classes have is that the working classes despise them.  this is because the middle classes are well aware that, were they to find themselves subject to the structural inequalities that the working classes face, they would hate the middle classes.
> 
> curiously, rather than empathy or an improved class analysis, this seems to result in viewpoints that either fear the working classes and so seek to keep them down, or blaming their lack of revolutionary behaviour on some sort of inherant weakness - laziness,fecklessness, or greed.
> 
> the simple truth is that we may feel annoyance at the middle classes for various reasons, good or bad, we don't loathe individuals for their class.  no-one can help what class they were born into, or the society into which they grew up.  we might make sweeping statements about how awful the middle-classes are, but come the revolution you'll probably be alright if no-one denounces you for going into champagne and fromage.



I don't believe that the working classes despise me.

It was a reference to Dexter Deadwood's earlier statement that he despises the middle classes. I don't assume that his attitude is universal to "the working classes".

While much of what you say is true you need also to be aware that some of what you seem to want to apply blanket-style is based on your assumptions and what you want to believe. It's illustrated by your inability to provide any evidence of the attitude you earlier ascribed to me.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2014)

Middle class is just a subset of working class anyway.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I don't believe that the working classes despise me.
> 
> *It was a reference to Dexter Deadwood's earlier statement that he despises the middle classes. I don't assume that his attitude is universal to "the working classes".*
> 
> While much of what you say is true you need also to be aware that some of what you seem to want to apply blanket-style is based on your assumptions and what you want to believe. It's illustrated by your inability to provide any evidence of the attitude you earlier ascribed to me.



I think you are being a bit naughty here.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Middle class is just a subset of working class anyway.



It's now all about the 'uber-middle' and the 'cling-on' middles.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's now all about the 'uber-middle' and the 'cling-on' middles.



subsubsets!


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think you are being a bit naughty here.


How so?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's now all about the 'uber-middle' and the 'cling-on' middles.



Klingons?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I don't believe that the working classes despise me.
> 
> It was a reference to Dexter Deadwood's earlier statement that he despises the middle classes. I don't assume that his attitude is universal to "the working classes".
> 
> While much of what you say is true you need also to be aware that some of what you seem to want to apply blanket-style is based on your assumptions and what you want to believe. It's illustrated by your inability to provide any evidence of the attitude you earlier ascribed to me.


 
we can all make assumptions about people's assumptions based on their other assumptions.  that's cross-class, that is.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we might make sweeping statements about how awful the middle-classes are, but come the revolution you'll probably be alright if no-one denounces you for going into champagne and fromage.



Haven't left revolutions often been led by the middle classes?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Haven't left revolutions often been led by the middle classes?


 
we don't like to talk about that


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's now all about the 'uber-middle' and the 'cling-on' middles.


I'll to distracted right now to read the articles about this - but I assume this is a re-run on the Brixton gentrification debate writ large.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Haven't left revolutions often been led by the middle classes?



That was one of the problems of second-wave feminism - middle class women acting as if they were representing all women.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I'll to distracted right now to read the articles about this - but I assume this is a re-run on the Brixton gentrification debate writ large.


Bingo.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I turn out to be Rigsby from Rising Damp - middle-lower middle class.


"Basically you're Mrs Overall from Victoria Woods antiques" it told me!

Actually I'd rather be Rigsby - which brings me onto the Urbs' pet topic.
I do have an African lodger in the attic, though he works at Tescos and doesn't have a skeleton - or have aspirations to being a prince.

I never properly adjusted from my student days living in Rusholme in Manchester in poor lodgings (started at £3 per week, gradually rising to £5 per week. No bath, no central heating.

I charge my lodger £140 per month - increased to that when he ceased to be a student and I had to pay full council tax. He has been here 10 years now, and accepts the place and me as he finds them.

I would willingly take other non-complaining lodgers - but the trend these days is for everyone to demand their own private space and to sue if things are not to their liking, or they are asked to leave.

When I moved here in 1986 I had at one point 5 people (including myself) living here - but it seems to me that the only solution that works long term is if lodgers are prepared to accept being in a quasi-family relationship (in the a good way).

In a way I would think that it would make sense to scrap the council tax and REPLACE it with bedroom tax for all. I would certainly get my finger out and rent out a couple more rooms if I was paying tax on empty rooms!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Haven't left revolutions often been led by the middle classes?


 
Maybe that's why they've mostly been so notably unsuccessful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If it's a genocide-based solution then I probably wouldn't be so keen. But as a member of the despised problem class (along with the majority of the regular posters on this thread), I wonder what you'd like us to do differently. Should I never have moved to Brixton? Should I have stayed away from London altogether?



Interesting.  You appear to be saying that you know the class of "the majority of regular posters on this thread", but surely what you actually mean is that you *presume* that you know such a thing?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> By having read it regularly for the past 7 years or so.



So, by being a gobshite, then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The results are in! We reckon you're
> lower-lower middle class
> You're basically Lister from Red Dwarf.



No way, Teuchter is definitely an Arnold J. Rimmer-type!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's interesting is that most of his' not sures' are working class people - at least, those i've met anyway.  i suspect that he finds it hard to be sure because those posters are articulate and literate, thus confusing the middle class poster as to their origins - they're not the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be, but are clearly also _not one of us_... hence, confusion.



Definite nail-on-head territory.  Isn't it terrible, some of us not being easily quantifiable due to our ability to write in a reasonably "correct" way?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Definite nail-on-head territory.  Isn't it terrible, some of us not being easily quantifiable due to our ability to write in a reasonably "correct" way?


You will no doubt be as evasive as el-ahrairah when it comes to producing any kind of evidence that supports what you want to believe.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Klingons?


That's why I have a fringe


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> he's not right about everything.  he reckons onkey is MC, but no MC person would have a tattoo of a lower league football team.  Marx said that, and he was right.



MC football fans either have Man U or Arsenal tatts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Haven't left revolutions often been led by the middle classes?



You mean by "Vanguardist Johnny-come-latelies bent on power", as I like to call them?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Onket posts works from home.  Don't get much more middle class than that.



Unless you're on the dole, anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You will no doubt be as evasive as el-ahrairah when it comes to producing any kind of evidence that supports what you want to believe.



What is it that I want to believe?  That el-hairball's claim that your "not-sures" are working-class, but don't fit your perception of what "working class" is?  I don't *have* to provide evidence to support that.  It's confirmable (or not) by what those individuals choose to state as to their class status.
Of course, being who you are, you'll probably choose to believe that nay declaration of class status is made purely to embarrass/gainsay you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's why I have a fringe



Your forehead ridges, or your decolletage?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2014)

In terms of my relationship to the means of production, I'm lumpen proletariat.  OTOH according to that quiz of epic fail:

lower-lower middle class
You're basically Lister from Red Dwarf.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> What is it that I want to believe?  That el-hairball's claim that your "not-sures" are working-class, but don't fit your perception of what "working class" is?  I don't *have* to provide evidence to support that.  It's confirmable (or not) by what those individuals choose to state as to their class status.
> Of course, being who you are, you'll probably choose to believe that nay declaration of class status is made purely to embarrass/gainsay you.


You want to believe that I find a conflict in the notion that an articulate, literate poster can be "working class". You want to believe that's the reason I put various people down as my "not-sures", rather than some other reason that doesn't spring from me being the terrible, prejudiced bigot you'd like to see me revealed as. That's what you need to provide evidence for, and can't, because there isn't any.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You want to believe that I find a conflict in the notion that an articulate, literate poster can be "working class". You want to believe that's the reason I put various people down as my "not-sures", rather than some other reason that doesn't spring from me being the terrible, prejudiced bigot you'd like to see me revealed as. That's what you need to provide evidence for, and can't, because there isn't any.



Thanks for telling me what I want to believe.
Now, allow me to disabuse you.  I don't think you're a "terrible, prejudiced bigot".  I believe that you're a self-satisfied arse who occasionally has trouble distinguishing between being criticised and being abused, wholly on the basis that you're unable to separate them in your own posts.

Now please fuck off with telling me what I want to believe, there's a good chap.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Thanks for telling me what I want to believe.
> Now, allow me to disabuse you.  I don't think you're a "terrible, prejudiced bigot".



Why, then, did you so enthusiastically agree with el-ahrairah's theory which supposed that the reason behind my classification of some posters as "not-sures" was to do with my confusion and surprise that they are not "the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be"?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Christ, this is tedious.


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Christ, this is tedious.


Perhaps remove 'general chat' from the thread title?


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyway, here's 'U75 The Stageshow' with Corbett playing Dexter Deadwood, Barker playing teuchter and Cleese playing Dan U (the fucking toff).


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Perhaps remove 'general chat' from the thread title?


That doesn't even make any sense in relation to my comment. Oh well. I'm sure you thought it was still a dreadfully sharp post.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> That doesn't even make any sense in relation to my comment. Oh well. I'm sure you thought it was still a dreadfully sharp post.


Christ, this is tedious.


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> That doesn't even make any sense in relation to my comment. Oh well. I'm sure you thought it was still a dreadfully sharp post.


I was lightheartedly giving you an 'out'.

You know, having a bit of fun. I'm sure you can remember how to do that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why, then, did you so enthusiastically agree with el-ahrairah's theory which supposed that the reason behind my classification of some posters as "not-sures" was to do with my confusion and surprise that they are not "the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be"?



perhaps you'd like to explain what the tells of class are, as based on someone's posts, and how you decided whether a poster was MC, WC, or you were unable to say?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

In some actual Brixton news, the Clink Restaurant at Brixton Prison is taking bookings and officially opens to the public on Thursday.



> Edmond Tullett, Governor, HMP Brixton says: “Brixton is more than delighted to host the third Clink training restaurant in the Regency Roundhouse which dates back to 1819. The restaurant will provide an unforgettable experience for customers and an unrivalled opportunity for prisoners to acquire marketable skills that will lead to local jobs and provide a pathway to a better life.”
> 
> Find out more at Clink Charity.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> In some actual Brixton news, the Clink Restaurant at Brixton Prison is taking bookings and officially opens to the public on Thursday.


I have submitted my security vetting request!


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have submitted my security vetting request!


If you go, please write up a report!


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> If you go, please write up a report!


Will do. They are 'considering my request' and I had to write a paragraph about why I wanted to go too


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> perhaps you'd like to explain what the tells of class are, as based on someone's posts, and how you decided whether a poster was MC, WC, or you were unable to say?


Some pretty simple things that people mention about themselves over time, such as the kind of work they do (or simple statement of the fact that they are from the offending class) makes it easy to make a positive MC guess in many cases.

Of course some of my guesses may have been wrong, or in dispute according to your favoured class definitions. I'm fairly sure that if I mis-accused anyone of being middle class they would have let me know, especially if in some way they were dreadfully offended by it, and if they requested evidence then I would either supply it or retract my accusation.

You and Violentpanda however are accusing me of something rather more unpleasant than being "middle class" and something that I would have some responsibility to alter if it were true. You are doing that and then refusing to back it up with any demonstration as to why it might be true. Life's too short, you say.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Of course some of my guesses may have been wrong, or in dispute according to your favoured class definitions. I'm fairly sure that if I mis-accused anyone of being middle class they would have let me know, especially if in some way they were dreadfully offended by it, and if they requested evidence then I would either supply it or retract my accusation.



You had me down as middle-class. I'd dispute that, but fuck it, what's the point.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> In some actual Brixton news, the Clink Restaurant at Brixton Prison is taking bookings and officially opens to the public on Thursday.



Well up for seeing how this does. Unfortunately I can't give it a go because I don't drive or travel abroad so don't have the necessary ID. I don't have a cheque book either which is the only way you can pay for it.

Look forward to Manter's review!


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Well up for seeing how this does. Unfortunately I can't give it a go because I don't drive or travel abroad so don't have the necessary ID. I don't have a cheque book either which is the only way you can pay for it.
> 
> Look forward to Manter's review!


if they let me in!!  

If they don't I am going to get massively paranoid


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> Will do. They are 'considering my request' and I had to write a paragraph about why I wanted to go too



I went to do the form, but reconsidered cos the OH can tick at least one of the boxes thus meaning I don't have to fill in the paragraph


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I went to do the form, but reconsidered cos the OH can tick at least one of the boxes thus meaning I don't have to fill in the paragraph


So can mine.  But I don't want to go with him


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> So can mine.  But I don't want to go with him


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> You had me down as middle-class. I'd dispute that, but fuck it, what's the point.


You'd lose?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> You'd lose?


That's my point, there's nothing to lose because teuchter's not a poster I can take even half-way seriously anymore. If there is a serious point there it's hidden behind so many layers of smugness that I've lost interest.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> According to the other poll, I'm solid working class.
> 
> I don't like all this class stuff so I'm gonna form the odd bod class, if anyone wants to join me.



Never sure what class I am, but I'm repeating myself, haven't we had similar debate recently? Can I join the odd bods please.



colacubes said:


> My class is an enigma


Love the air of mystery. Very classy.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyway, here's 'U75 The Stageshow' with Corbett playing Dexter Deadwood, Barker playing teuchter and Cleese playing Dan U (the fucking toff).


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> Will do. They are 'considering my request' and I had to write a paragraph about why I wanted to go too



Hey don't worry. they let any old riff raff in.... I'm in! Just wating for confirmation of the dates I put forward. V excited! It will be another prison to add to the list - Wandsworth and Holloway done and dusted (in a professional capacity, I hasten to add....)


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> You had me down as middle-class. I'd dispute that, but fuck it, what's the point.



I'm more concerned that I've been outed as one of the frequent posters on this thread tbh. 

Anyway, can't stick around - off to do my Ocado order.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Some pretty simple things that people mention about themselves over time, such as the kind of work they do (or simple statement of the fact that they are from the offending class) makes it easy to make a positive MC guess in many cases.
> 
> Of course some of my guesses may have been wrong, or in dispute according to your favoured class definitions. I'm fairly sure that if I mis-accused anyone of being middle class they would have let me know, especially if in some way they were dreadfully offended by it, and if they requested evidence then I would either supply it or retract my accusation.
> 
> You and Violentpanda however are accusing me of something rather more unpleasant than being "middle class" and something that I would have some responsibility to alter if it were true. You are doing that and then refusing to back it up with any demonstration as to why it might be true. Life's too short, you say.



It was you teuchter that suggested that i might like to see a genocide conducted against the middle class. Now that is a deeply unpleasant way to traduce a posters character.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was you teuchter that suggested that i might like to see a genocide conducted against the middle class. Now that is a deeply unpleasant way to traduce a posters character.



Um, I don't think teuchter *really* thought you were intending to slaughter all Brixton's middle classes you know.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Hey don't worry. they let any old riff raff in.... I'm in! Just wating for confirmation of the dates I put forward. V excited! It will be another prison to add to the list - Wandsworth and Holloway done and dusted (in a professional capacity, I hasten to add....)


if I don't get in I am going to be even more paranoid now...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2014)

The only threat Dexter has made against me is to smash my balls all over the tennis court


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's interesting is that most of his' not sures' are working class people - at least, those i've met anyway.  i suspect that he finds it hard to be sure because those posters are articulate and literate, thus confusing the middle class poster as to their origins - they're not the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be, but are clearly also _not one of us_... hence, confusion.


Very true , Im down as one of the "not sure's"  which kind of tells me he hasn't thought this through properly.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The only threat Dexter has made against me is to smash my balls all over the tennis court


pah!  I have a standing date with ViolentPanda for him to come after me with a pitchfork

e2a or was it a flaming torch?  I forget


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The only threat Dexter has made against me is to smash my balls all over the tennis court


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> Um, I don't think teuchter *really* thought you were intending to slaughter all Brixton's middle classes you know.


Well if nothing else that would solve Honest Burgers' endemic queues.


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> That's my point, there's nothing to lose because teuchter's not a poster I can take even half-way seriously anymore. If there is a serious point there it's hidden behind so many layers of smugness that I've lost interest.


You don't think his post was just a bit of fun? Isn't that completely clear from the wording used?

Some people on this thread really are so po-faced, it's amazing.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Clearly the quality of _Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis_ has failed to meet the expectations of some readers.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well if nothing else that would solve Honest Burgers' endemic queues.



There could be a middle class genocide app which contacted you when it was your turn to be slaughtered. That way you could relax with cocktails in Seven while you were waiting.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> You don't think his post was just a bit of fun? Isn't that completely clear from the wording used?
> 
> Some people on this thread really are so po-faced, it's amazing.


That's the perennial excuse isn't it - whenever someone disagrees it's always "oh you're so po-faced, can't take a joke, lighten up".


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> There could be a middle class genocide app which contacted you when it was your turn to be slaughtered. That way you could relax with cocktails in Seven while you were waiting.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> There could be a middle class genocide app which contacted you when it was your turn to be slaughtered. That way you could relax with cocktails in Seven while you were waiting.


 

  there must be a way us parasites could monetize that...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> There could be a middle class genocide app which contacted you when it was your turn to be slaughtered. That way you could relax with cocktails in Seven while you were waiting.


Coming next to Brixton ,,  The Vibrant pop up Axe man.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2014)

"Clearly the quality of Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis has failed to meet the expectations of some readers."
You seldom disappoint me, you post right down to my evidence-based expectations of you. 



Manter said:


> <snip> there must be a way us parasites could monetize that...


Pay rough sleepers to queue for you - it's been done elsewhere.  More health conscious customers might also choose to pay that person to eat most of the burger etc for them - sin eaters 21st century style.

Edited to add - a fiver per half hour (or part of half hour) wouldn't be an excessive amount for the convenience of somebody who's well paid.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Clearly the quality of _Teuchter's super duper Brixton chitter-chattering classes class analysis_ has failed to meet the expectations of some readers.



If I posted the same content, then it would have got a few more chuckles.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> That's the perennial excuse isn't it - whenever someone disagrees it's always "oh you're so po-faced, can't take a joke, lighten up".



What in this case do you feel is the offensive statement that is being dismissed as having been intended as a joke?

Is it you being classified as middle class, or Dexter Deadwood being classified as genocidal?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Pay rough sleepers to queue for you



That's a disgusting attitude. And don't try and pretend it wasn't meant seriously.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What in this case do you feel is the offensive statement that is being dismissed as having been intended as a joke?
> 
> Is it you being classified as middle class, or Dexter Deadwood being classified as genocidal?


Nah, not biting.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That's a disgusting attitude. And don't try and pretend it wasn't meant seriously.


Can you stop trolling now please? It's just becoming dull and disruptive.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2014)

great work all concerned today 

i'm off back to my cave to eat some coal


----------



## boohoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I went to Waitrose today and got half price sausages.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2014)

Fed up of all the tetchiness on here.

Any odd bods going the Albert this week? Hope to drop in for a pint tomorrow afternoon, after shopping around the market (Noors not the Village before you ask). I 'll be the one with the Lidl bags and the trolley.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The only threat Dexter has made against me is to smash my balls all over the tennis court



And you still gave me a sound thrashing even with Badgers up my end.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> <snip>gave me a sound thrashing <snip> with Badgers up my end.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2014)

Thread humour now safely back within pre-established cliches. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Fed up of all the tetchiness on here.
> 
> Any odd bods going the Albert this week? Hope to drop in for a pint tomorrow afternoon, after shopping around the market (Noors not the Village before you ask). I 'll be the one with the Lidl bags and the trolley.


I'll be dropping in on Wednesday night before heading on to the Queen's for the finest reggae night in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Blimey. It's pelting down outside right now.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> That's the perennial excuse isn't it - whenever someone disagrees it's always "oh you're so po-faced, can't take a joke, lighten up".




It was glaringly obvious from the initial post. You've not 'disagreed', you've just moaned.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Can you stop trolling now please? It's just becoming dull and disruptive.


And you used to call other posters "Eeyore" .


----------



## nagapie (Feb 25, 2014)

When many of you are attending Drew's funeral on Thursday, I will also be at the funeral of another long time member of the Brixton community. My colleague, Mat Fox, recently passed away.

Mat had lived in Brixton for years and been head of peripatetic music at our (local) school for around 20 years. He was an incredibly tall and dynamic man who put music at the heart of the school. Even when standards were really low at the school about 10 years ago, it's improved now, music was still excellent and that was down to him. He made a real difference to the lives of so many local teenagers. Our musicians used to play at places like the Southbank with more affluent schools and always outperformed them. Mat was also a musician in his own right and I remember chatting with him a few years ago about playing for Jerry Dammers.

I can't believe he won't be at school when I return in October, a massive massive loss. RIP.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

That's sad nagapie.  Sounds like he was an ace bloke   RIP


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

The 8-10 trees I said had been axed in Leander and Helix rds were stolen by a gang of thieves. Lambeth say they didn't do it and our CCTV has captured a group men red-handed. Now down to Lambeth tree team to answer my calls. They never have in the past!


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

Lovely tribute nagapie RIP


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The 8-10 trees I said had been axed in Leander and Helix rds were stolen by a gang of thieves. Lambeth say they didn't do it and our CCTV has captured a group men red-handed. Now down to Lambeth tree team to answer my calls. They never have in the past!


Eh? Stolen trees??


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> Eh? Stolen trees??



Will they be fenced?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Sad to hear that nagapie - a good music teacher is a pretty damned great thing for students. I had two growing up, both were great guys and encouraged budding musicians of all stripes, even going so far as to let my group of friends (teenage punk shits) have the use of the music room for rehearsals.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Sad to hear that nagapie - a good music teacher is a pretty damned great thing for students. I had two growing up, both were great guys and encouraged budding musicians of all stripes, even going so far as to let my group of friends (teenage punk shits) have the use of the music room for rehearsals.



This is what I thought too.  I had 2 or 3 great music teachers over the course of my life who really made me who I am today tbh


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> And you used to call other posters "Eeyore" .


What the fucking hell are you on about now? Who did I call "Eeyore"? When?
And what's any of this nonsense got to do with this thread?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The 8-10 trees I said had been axed in Leander and Helix rds were stolen by a gang of thieves. Lambeth say they didn't do it and our CCTV has captured a group men red-handed. *Now down to Lambeth tree team to answer my calls. *They never have in the past!



Wrong department. You need to call Special Branch.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

_slow clap_


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> _slow clap_



It should be a local number no need for a trunk call.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It should be a local number no need for a trunk call.


Barking up the wrong three there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2014)

we'll root out these offenders somehow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why, then, did you so enthusiastically agree with el-ahrairah's theory which supposed that the reason behind my classification of some posters as "not-sures" was to do with my confusion and surprise that they are not "the semi-literate numbskulls the WC are meant to be"?



Because I knew it would piss you off, you ridiculous person!


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we'll root out these offenders somehow.


We'll soon twig on to who's responsible.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Leave it to someone else.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd like to see them hoist by their own pollard.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2014)

oooof


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Stick-ing it too them?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

Must have been some larch criminal


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

These thieves should get the birch.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2014)

They've beeched a moral code here. Lock them away until they're much alder. Leave them to pine in their cells.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> What the fucking hell are you on about now? Who did I call "Eeyore"? When?
> And what's any of this nonsense got to do with this thread?


Really?!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> pah!  I have a standing date with ViolentPanda for him to come after me with a pitchfork
> 
> e2a or was it a flaming torch?  I forget



Both!


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Really?!


Please explain why you're disrupting this thread with bizarre, off topic claims because it's becoming really tiresome. What the fuck is this "Eeyore" thing you're going on about and what has it to do with me or Brixton?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> When many of you are attending Drew's funeral on Thursday, I will also be at the funeral of another long time member of the Brixton community. My colleague, Mat Fox, recently passed away.
> 
> Mat had lived in Brixton for years and been head of peripatetic music at our (local) school for around 20 years. <snip>
> 
> I can't believe he won't be at school when I return in October, a massive massive loss. RIP.


Sorry for your (and many others') loss, nagapie; a really good music teacher makes a very lasting and widespread difference.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 25, 2014)

Reminder: homeless protest at brixton police station at 7 this evening..
All classes welcome bar the ruling class..


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Reminder: homeless protest at brixton police station at 7 this evening..
> All classes welcome bar the ruling class..


I've given it a plug on B Buzz. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/this-week-three-events-by-lambeth-save-our-services/


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been accepted to go to the Clink restaurant so my paranoia has abated a bit 

editor- have emailed them to ask about Buzz write up- there is a thing on their t&cs saying I have to get permission before attending if I want to write it up in any print or online media


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Please explain why you're disrupting this thread with bizarre, off topic claims because it's becoming really tiresome. What the fuck is this "Eeyore" thing you're going on about and what has it to do with me or Brixton?


You want me explain?! 

Ok, seeing as you've got such a selective memory. You, and others (including other mods) regularly used to call a certain poster "eeyore".

Seeing as you claim to know nothing about this popular character, here is a link- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eeyore

This used to sometimes simply be an 'amusing' picture of the character, other times a description of it.

I am posting about it on this thread because the issue has arisen on this thread. If you ask any more questions then they will be answered on this thread, as that is generally how questions and answers are presented.

it is therefore not 'bizarre', nor a 'disruption',  nor 'off topic'.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> You want me explain?!
> 
> Ok, seeing as you've got such a selective memory. You, and others (including other mods) regularly used to call a certain poster "eeyore". This used to sometimes simply be an amusing picture of the character, other times a description of it.
> 
> ...


Links please? Tried the search function, no results.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Links please? Tried the search function, no results.


It was generally posted as an image if I recall correctly.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Links please? Tried the search function, no results.



Obviously it never happened, then.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Links?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because I knew it would piss you off, you ridiculous person!



Ker-ching!

A decent troll never admits that's what they are up to, even under pressure, but you couldn't keep it up.

Now that it's in the open, I await editor telling you off for disruptive trolling. I wonder if he'll unlike your previous posts too.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> You want me explain?!
> 
> Ok, seeing as you've got such a selective memory. You, and others (including other mods) regularly used to call a certain poster "eeyore".


Exactly where have I "regularly" called a certain poster "eeyore"? 

Please post up some examples please because I'm getting fed up with this disruptive and frankly weird nonsense that appears to have absolutely nothing to do with this thread or me.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2014)

As has been posted up by AKA pseudonym there will be protest tonight outside Brixton Police station. Posted this up on Brixton noticeboard. Worth posting here:



> One of our activists met a homeless person on a Unite Community stall recently. She described her experience as follows
> 
> I met a guy coming out of Lambeth Housing office today who had nowhere to sleep tonight and the Council had said there was nothing they could do for him because he is 25 and has no children so is not ‘vulnerable’. They gave him a number for the safer streets team but he had no credit to phone the 0207 number… so i rang for him and this is roughly what they told me – “get him to ring us when he knows where he is going to be sleeping tonight and we will try get to him in the morning. And then he can tell us where he is sleeping the next night and we’ll try to get to him again. Then we’ll see if we can find him somewhere”. So i say “you can’t be serious. He doesn’t want to sleep on the street he needs a hostel”. They say “very sorry that’s how it is”. So when somebody says to you that people are ‘choosing’ to sleep on the streets tell them it is bullshit. You HAVE to sleep on the streets or they won’t help you. That is the OFFICIAL POLICY
> 
> ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Exactly where have I "regularly" called a certain poster "eeyore"?
> 
> Please post up some examples please because I'm getting fed up with this disruptive and frankly weird nonsense that appears to have absolutely nothing to do with this thread or me.



Would be better if you quoted all of my post rather than selectively posting parts of it.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Would be better if you quoted all of my post rather than selectively posting parts of it.


Just answer the fucking question and stop acting like a pointlessly disruptive dick.

Where did I "regularly" used to call a certain poster "eeyore" as you claimed, and then, when you've produced those multiple links, you can go on to explain what this has to do with this thread about Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Ker-ching!
> 
> A decent troll never admits that's what they are up to, even under pressure, but you couldn't keep it up.
> 
> Now that it's in the open, I await editor telling you off for disruptive trolling. I wonder if he'll unlike your previous posts too.



Ah, the ignorant assumption that I was trolling the thread, rather than teasing a tosser!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Obviously it never happened, then.



I think you'll find that I called you Eeyore a lot more often than the ed did.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> They've beeched a moral code here. Lock them away until they're much alder. Leave them to pine in their cells.



Update: Lambeth suddenly now admits felling the trees because 'roots were loosened by heavy rain'

They want £450 to replace each one. 

What a racket!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Update: Lambeth suddenly now admits felling the trees because 'roots were loosened by heavy rain'
> 
> They want £450 to replace each one.
> 
> What a racket!




Report them for racketeering.  

This is slightly less disturbing than actual theft.  I don't like the idea of trees being the new copper wiring. You can't just get the insurance to replace a mature tree. 

Tell them you want a discount for whatever they sold the timber for.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

I gave the Phoenix another go. It really is pricey these days and the chip portion was noticeably smaller too. And I hate these stupid mugs with pointless saucers!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2014)

Is the coffee any better?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Is the coffee any better?


I've never gone for their coffee - I used to prefer to go to Federation before that hipstered-out (and the coffee got worse), so I usually retire to Kaff for a reasonable cup of coffee, or if I want a really, really good brew, walk down to Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 25, 2014)

I really don't want to fan the flames of, or get involved with, any 'gentrification' debate but....................I've got a spare ticket for tonight's recording of Radio 4's Jay Rayner's Kitchen Cabinet in Brixton. 
If anyone's interested drop me a PM. I'll mail the ticket for printing, or I could meet at the venue with a hard copy. 

Admission is from 6.30, but it would be best to get there a bit early to make sure you can get in. They always give out far more tickets than there are seats, to make sure they get a full house (80% of ticket-holders typically don't turn up), so late-comers may not get in.  

Venue: Brixton Community Base, Brixton St Vincent’s Community Centre
Address: Talma Road, Brixton SW2 1AS
Admission on site from: 6.30pm
Recording starts: 7.30pm
Bar available: Yes


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

Walking through Rushcroft Square i spotted someone i spoke to at the Thatcher death party last year. I decided to stop and say hello because i thought the vox pop she did was the best of the bunch and i was in the same vox pop collage. We had a lovely chat, reminiscing about that community party.

Anyway i mentioned Urban as a good source for local information and her eyes lit up. "Who are you then or don't you want to say?" she asked. 
"I'm Dexter Deadwood, lol."
"I'm friendofdorothy , lol."

Made my day that did, it was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2014)

i love it when that shit happens!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Links please? Tried the search function, no results.



really? There is a whole essay's worth of information on the use of the term eeyore to describe a certain poster (and a few others get called the same name). In fact I could give a brief overview of it but I don't want to stir up the shit. There are people far better qualified at doing this around these parts.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There are people far better qualified at doing this around these parts.


 

you called


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think you'll find that I called you Eeyore a lot more often than the ed did.


I wouldn't disagree with that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> really? There is a whole essay's worth of information on the use of the term eeyore to describe a certain poster (and a few others get called the same name). In fact I could give a brief overview of it but I don't want to stir up the shit. There are people far better qualified at doing this around these parts.


To clarify - I searched Editor's posts for usage of the term Eeyore and came up with nada.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Just answer the fucking question and stop acting like a pointlessly disruptive dick.
> 
> Where did I "regularly" used to call a certain poster "eeyore" as you claimed, and then, when you've produced those multiple links, you can go on to explain what this has to do with this thread about Brixton.


No need for swearing.

I didn't say you alone specifically "regularly" were doing it. Go back and check my post.

Already answered your other point.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> To clarify - I searched Editor's posts for usage of the term Eeyore and came up with nada.


It's already been explained that it was also pics and it was never claimed that it was just him.

Don't let that get in the way of your brown-nosing, though.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I didn't say you alone specifically "regularly" were doing it. Go back and check my post.


Here's your words. They're very clear.


> *You*, and others (including other mods) *regularly used to call a certain poster "eeyore"*. This used to sometimes simply be an amusing picture of the character, other times a description of it.


Please back this up with some examples now please.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> really? There is a whole essay's worth of information on the use of the term eeyore to describe a certain poster (and a few others get called the same name). In fact I could give a brief overview of it but I don't want to stir up the shit. There are people far better qualified at doing this around these parts.


I'm pretty much out of that particular loop, but would appreciate it if you could point me to some examples of me regularly using the word.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm pretty much out of that particular loop, so would appreciate it if you could point me to some examples of me regularly using the word.


Truxta elaborated that he was looking up just your name and the term Eeyore whereas I was looking up where the term Eeyore had been used hence me mentioning that other people got called the same name.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Truxta elaborated that he was looking up just your name and the term Eeyore whereas I was looking up where the term Eeyore had been used hence me mentioning that other people got called the same name.



Which is exactly what I have been saying all along. Doesn't matter which words editor puts in bold or a larger font size, it's there in black and white.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which is exactly what I have been saying all along. Doesn't matter which words editor puts in bold or a larger font size, it's there in black and white.


So where have I referred to you in photo or text as "Eeyore"?

Either back up your idiotic claims now with some actual examples or shut the fuck up with your moronic, disruptive bullshit.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> So where have I referred to you in photo or text as "Eeyore"?
> 
> Either back up your idiotic claims now with some actual examples or shut the fuck up with your moronic, disruptive bullshit.


That abuse is well out of order. The post would probably be reported if you were any other poster on here. 

Calm down.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2014)

I remember the whole eeyore thing quite distinctly - not sure why there's an argument about it here tbh.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Walking through Rushcroft Square i spotted someone i spoke to at the Thatcher death party last year. I decided to stop and say hello because i thought the vox pop she did was the best of the bunch and i was in the same vox pop collage. We had a lovely chat, reminiscing about that community party.
> 
> Anyway i mentioned Urban as a good source for local information and her eyes lit up. "Who are you then or don't you want to say?" she asked.
> "I'm Dexter Deadwood, lol."
> ...



And a pleasure to meet you too, cheered up me up no end as I was lugging my shopping home. You looked familiar, but my memory is rubbish.

Cheered me up to be reminded of that great day, of the sheer joy of out-living the old witch! The windrush party was the best fun I've had sober in a long time.  Interesting to hear about the SWP there - would like to dicuss more.

It's great that anyone remembers my 15mins of fame (well more than 15mins - I got the same airtime as Peter Lilley every 15 mins on BBCnews24!). Well maybe not fame exactly but to have my gobbiness heard internationally was gratifying, as I said I've been ranting on about Thatcher for 30 years but that was the first time anyone had had listened. Shame media didn't quote me dissing Blair (well only the French media did) or highlighting clause28 shit but hey ho. I love a rant.

Can we meet up and celebrate it again on the anniversary?  Anyone else who was there up for it?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I remember the whole eeyore thing quite distinctly - not sure why there's an argument about it here tbh.


The argument is that he's claiming that I regularly called him by that name. I did not. He is lying.  I think you might be annoyed if people posted up lies about you, no?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> That abuse is well out of order. The post would probably be reported if you were any other poster on here.
> 
> Calm down.


Can you finally back up your claims please or admit that you made them up? Thanks.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2014)

Reading this thread alternating between news of funerals and general bickering is weird. 

Just listen to yourselves bickering - and please STOP IT. 

Has no one got any Brixton news, rumour or generally more interesting chat?


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> The argument is that he's claiming that I regularly called him by that name. I did not. He is lying.  I think you might be annoyed if people posted up lies about you, no?


I've not said that. I have pointed that out more than once. Other people have agreed.

Fancy calming the fuck down now?

Lots of people can remember it. Trying to make it look like I have claimed you specifically were solely responsible is making you look like a bit of a fool. Again.

I have not said that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've not said that. I have pointed that out more than once. Other people have agreed.
> 
> Fancy calming the fuck down now?
> 
> ...


He's not saying you claimed it was only him.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Reading this thread alternating between news of funerals and general bickering is weird.
> 
> Just listen to yourselves bickering - and please STOP IT.
> 
> Has no one got any Brixton news, rumour or generally more interesting chat?



I tweeted a picture on how much better the Brady's clock tower looks. 

And someone suggested the place was being re-let, with Wahaca now not moving there. I suspect it's just an old 'to let' sign though.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2014)

It looks like the Brindisa bar/resto is opening soon.  If it's open on Thursday, I will be checking it out and will report back.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I tweeted a picture on how much better the Brady's clock tower looks.
> 
> And someone suggested the place was being re-let, with Wahaca now not moving there. I suspect it's just an old 'to let' sign though.



Thank you


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

Loads of people called onket eeyore. This is because he's a miserable stuffed donkey toy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Loads of people called onket eeyore. This is because he's a miserable stuffed donkey toy.



Tbf he's not actually miserable in person.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've not said that. I have pointed that out more than once. Other people have agreed.
> 
> Fancy calming the fuck down now?
> 
> ...


Your words are very clear indeed so I've no idea why you're making these weird denials:


Onket said:


> Ok, seeing as you've got such a selective memory. *You, and others (including other mods) regularly used to call a certain poster "eeyore"*.


This statement is untrue. A lie. You've got me confused with someone else, I suspect, that's why you haven't been able to produce a single example.

Either way, it's clear that you're only interested in disrupting this forum, so you can once again enjoy the dubious honour of being the only poster I've ever put on ignore. Bye!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It looks like the Brindisa bar/resto is opening soon.  If it's open on Thursday, I will be checking it out and will report back.



Delayed until some point in march, I thought


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Delayed until some point in march, I thought


They told me this week when I asked in the shop at the weekend.  I walk past it pretty much every day so will update the thread as and when.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Reading this thread alternating between news of funerals and general bickering is weird.
> 
> Just listen to yourselves bickering - and please STOP IT.
> 
> Has no one got any Brixton news, rumour or generally more interesting chat?



i went into Brixton today (I use to live in central Brixton but am now out in the suburbs). 

I can't keep up with the pace of change in the indoor markets. I wonder what it will evolve into in five years time.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I tweeted a picture on how much better the Brady's clock tower looks.
> 
> And someone suggested the place was being re-let, with Wahaca now not moving there. I suspect it's just an old 'to let' sign though.



It is an old sign.  Wahaca have had their licence approved and are scheduled to move in 1st quarter this year.  But, given the state the inside is in, I'll be amazed if they're in before Easter.


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I tweeted a picture on how much better the Brady's clock tower looks.
> 
> And someone suggested the place was being re-let, with Wahaca now not moving there. I suspect it's just an old 'to let' sign though.


does look better


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i went into Brixton today (I use to live in central Brixton but am now out in the suburbs).
> 
> I can't keep up with the pace of change in the indoor markets. I wonder what it will evolve into in five years time.



I go there most weeks to buy veg and stuff - and even I'm shocked that it changes all the time. Not sure what to make of all the posh, wine, artisan, Village places. Hope we don't lose all the fruit veg meat fish fabric tat etc


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> does look better


I quite liked it when it had the graffiti on it. Seemed to enhance its gothickness in a way.

Wouldn't have liked to see it fall apart from disrepair though.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

That reminds me that I keep meaning to ask the builders in there whether they know if it's going to be restored to full working order.

*note to self*


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Your words are very clear indeed so I've no idea why you're making these weird denials:
> 
> This statement is untrue. A lie. You've got me confused with someone else, I suspect, that's why you haven't been able to produce a single example.
> 
> Either way, it's clear that you're only interested in disrupting this forum, so you can once again enjoy the dubious honour of being the only poster I've ever put on ignore. Bye!


Just a shame I can't return the favour.

It's clear what I said, and it was entirely correct, why you're getting worked up is beyond me. You seem to take some perverse pleasure in twisting what I say and demanding I then back up what I never said in the first place. Most odd. You trash a thread and blame it in me.

You really need to watch the accusations you're throwing around too. You really don't come out of this very well at all.  I have not lied, and I have simly answered your increasingly rabid posts.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I can't keep up with the pace of change in the indoor markets. I wonder what it will evolve into in five years time.



I had a wander round on a Saturday morning recently for the first time in about six months, really has changed a lot even in that short space of time.


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I quite liked it when it had the graffiti on it. Seemed to enhance its gothickness in a way.
> 
> Wouldn't have liked to see it fall apart from disrepair though.


it had a certain something, but standing waiting for a train a few months ago it did look about to fall in on itself


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I go there most weeks to buy veg and stuff - and even I'm shocked that it changes all the time. Not sure what to make of all the posh, wine, artisan, Village places. Hope we don't lose all the fruit veg meat fish fabric tat etc



Pace of change has slackened a little.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I go there most weeks to buy veg and stuff - and even I'm shocked that it changes all the time. Not sure what to make of all the posh, wine, artisan, Village places. Hope we don't lose all the fruit veg meat fish fabric tat etc



Would be interesting if the fruit, veg, fish stalls all went a bit upmarket as other businesses see ways to exploit the new incomers and the visitors.

In some ways its good to see the market being used and you can get a reasonably priced, good quality meal in the market unlike living near Crystal Palace where a main is anything from £8 plus and the quality isn't great.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i went into Brixton today (I use to live in central Brixton but am now out in the suburbs).
> 
> I can't keep up with the pace of change in the indoor markets. *I wonder what it will evolve into in five years time.*



Covent Garden with pay gates, invitation only evenings. The really hip ones might even get to live in the market.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Covent Garden


Nah.

Spitalfields/Brick Lane maybe.

Or worse, Greenwich.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> And a pleasure to meet you too, cheered up me up no end as I was lugging my shopping home. You looked familiar, but my memory is rubbish.
> 
> Cheered me up to be reminded of that great day, of the sheer joy of out-living the old witch! The windrush party was the best fun I've had sober in a long time.  Interesting to hear about the SWP there - would like to dicuss more.
> 
> ...



It would be great to celebrate the anniversary of her death, every year. I'm up for it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I tweeted a picture on how much better the Brady's clock tower looks.
> 
> And someone suggested the place was being re-let, with Wahaca now not moving there. I suspect it's just an old 'to let' sign though.



I have to admit i preferred it with the graffiti especially on a sunny day.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> tat



This


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Covent Garden with pay gates, invitation only evenings. The really hip ones might even get to live in the market.



Covent garden or Spitalfields or Borough but pay gates would reduce the chance of possible customers. Invite only evenings happen at galleries so I'm sure there are some events like that in and around Brixton already. 

Actually, for those short of cash, first Thursdays and the free range exhibitions at Spitalfields in the summer are ace for free booze and nibbles - seriously!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Would be interesting if the fruit, veg, fish stalls all went a bit upmarket as other businesses see ways to exploit the new incomers and the visitors.
> 
> In some ways its good to see the market being used and you can get a reasonably priced, good quality meal in the market unlike living near Crystal Palace where a main is anything from £8 plus and the quality isn't great.



People have been know to go bankrupt in the Crystal Palace triangle when all they wanted was a piece of well hung beef.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> People have been know to go bankrupt in the Crystal Palace triangle when all they wanted was a piece of well hung beef.



People have been known to want to cancel their monthly night out because f***king Crystal Palace has lousy restaurants with overpriced food (went to cheap byob but nice place in Norbury instead).


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> People have been known to want to cancel their monthly night out because f***king Crystal Palace has lousy restaurants with overpriced food (went to cheap byob but nice place in Norbury instead).



Lahore Kebab House, perchance?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> People have been known to want to cancel their monthly night out because f***king Crystal Palace has lousy restaurants with overpriced food (went to cheap byob but nice place in Norbury instead).



Where was that? Mirch Masala in Norbury is ace.


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> People have been known to want to cancel their monthly night out because f***king Crystal Palace has lousy restaurants with overpriced food (went to cheap byob but nice place in Norbury instead).


the Northerner rates Mirch Masala in Norbury


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Where was that? Mirch Masala in Norbury is ace.


snap


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Where was that? Mirch Masala in Norbury is ace.


Haven't been there - it was a place called Old Goa.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Lahore Kebab House, perchance?



need to go there too!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Haven't been there - it was a place called Old Goa.



Let me know when you have a night off and fancy Punjabi food, I still occasionally make the effort even though it's a long way from Tottenham!


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> need to go there too!



Make sure you have the Masala Fish


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

I've just started reading East of Acre Lane by Alex Wheatle.

I'm only one chapter in but love it already, unfortunately Kindle dictionary does not recognise Jamaican patois. Lol, i don't know if i have even said that right. I suspect there will be lots of musical references in the book and the one in the opening chapter is brilliant.

Me seh life inna Brixton nah easy Me seh life inna Brixton nah easy 
Me daddy cannot afford de money fe me tea Me mudder cannot pay de electricity 
De council nah fix de roof above we De bird dem a fly in an’ shit ’pon me 
Me daddy sick an’ tired of redundancy We ’ad to sell our new black and white TV 
De rat dem ah come in an’ ’ave ah party Me look out me window an’ see ah plane nex’ to me 
Me feel de flat ah sway when we get de strong breeze We are so high we cyan’t see de trees De flat is so damp dat me brudder start wheeze 
De shitstem is bringing us down to our knees But de politician dem nah listen to our pleas 
Me seh life inna Brixton nah easy Me seh life inna Brixton nah easy Me don’t know why we left from de Caribbean sea.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 25, 2014)

Loved that book - gave me a cheap thrill to see places you know written about. Brixton Rock is prob my favourite. If you can bear to read a book rather than an electronic gadget let me know and you can borrow my copy.

In my head of course read the text in perfect patois ..... not!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just started reading East of Acre Lane by Alex Wheatle.
> 
> I'm only one chapter in but love it already, unfortunately Kindle dictionary does not recognise Jamaican patois. Lol, i don't know if i have even said that right. I suspect there will be lots of musical references in the book and the one in the opening chapter is brilliant.
> 
> ...


brixton in literature's probably a thread waiting to be done - if it hasn't been already


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> This



Hello welcome to Brixton. Let me be the first to say  "lend me a fiver"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2014)

Borderline Brixton (Loughborough Rd, SW9) news is that the council have started threatening Amigos Off Licence, 49 Loughborough Road with closure. 

After a complaint from a resident the council 'watched' his shop for 15 minutes on a Friday night. They saw several people with open alcohol outside his business and have now threatened him with closure if this happens again. 

Details are on display in his shop. I am really unhappy as he runs (imo) the best offy around the area and is a decent man. Feels like the House of Bottles where he is expected to police the pavement. Lots of Urban75 peeps know him and know how well he runs his shop in a 'sometimes' tricky location. One of the most happy and friendly men in that business.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Borderline Brixton (Loughborough Rd, SW9) news is that the council have started threatening Amigos Off Licence, 49 Loughborough Road with closure.
> 
> After a complaint from a resident the council 'watched' his shop for 15 minutes on a Friday night. They saw several people with open alcohol outside his business and have now threatened him with closure if this happens again.
> 
> Details are on display in his shop. I am really unhappy as he runs (imo) the best offy around the area and is a decent man. Feels like the House of Bottles where he is expected to police the pavement. Lots of Urban75 peeps know him and know how well he runs his shop in a 'sometimes' tricky location. One of the most happy and friendly men in that business.



that is an absolute fucking disgrace, what sort of puritanical wanker reports an off license because people are drinking on the pavement especially on a Friday evening,


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it against license regs that people drink outside an offie in general, or even in particular areas?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Is it against license regs that people drink outside an offie in general, or even in particular areas?



I believe the whole of Lambeth is a no tolerance zone for that terrible sort of behaviour   That's why more and more offies that get reviewed are not allowed to sell single cans as part of their licence


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Is it against license regs that people drink outside an offie in general, or even in particular areas?



The question is does the business owner patrol the pavement out front?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The question is does the business owner patrol the pavement out front?


it would be very difficult in that particular case as he operates from behind a mesh security screen


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2014)

People do and will drink in public. 

It seems the council can afford to do this sort of needless 'community policing' despite budget cuts eh? Makes me wonder if another new development is coming? 

The thing is that little strip of shops may look tatty but is a tight little community. Not just the businesses but also the punters are (almost all) friendly and watch out for people.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> it would be very difficult in that particular case as he operates from behind a mesh security screen



So they should hire security to police the public areas I suppose?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So they should hire security to police the public areas I suppose?


sorry no that's not what I meant, I think that street drinking is not always anti social but can be used as a stick to beat small operations like Amigos, plus some people enjoy socialising on the street rather than scuttling off behind closed doors at the end of the working week, this doesn't make them wrong uns


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> sorry no that's not what I meant, I think that street drinking is not always anti social but can be used as a stick to beat small operations like Amigos, plus some people enjoy socialising on the street rather than scuttling off behind closed doors at the end of the working week, this doesn't make them wrong uns



Yeah I know. Sorry, not having a go. Just a bit grumpy about this. The pavement there is very wide and most of the business either side are closed of an evening. Hard to watch, let alone follow people out of a premises and 'deal' with them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yeah I know. Sorry, not having a go. Just a bit grumpy about this. The pavement there is very wide and most of the business either side are closed of an evening. Hard to watch, let alone follow people out of a premises and 'deal' with them.


Cant say I blame you for being grumpy, I have used this shop a lot and as you say the gent that runs it is a diamond, if he loses his alcohol license that will be game over for him because it's an offy and not a convenience store


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Borderline Brixton (Loughborough Rd, SW9) news is that the council have started threatening Amigos Off Licence, 49 Loughborough Road with closure.
> 
> After a complaint from a resident the council 'watched' his shop for 15 minutes on a Friday night. They saw several people with open alcohol outside his business and have now threatened him with closure if this happens again.
> 
> Details are on display in his shop. I am really unhappy as he runs (imo) the best offy around the area and is a decent man. Feels like the House of Bottles where he is expected to police the pavement. Lots of Urban75 peeps know him and know how well he runs his shop in a 'sometimes' tricky location. One of the most happy and friendly men in that business.


Wankers. He is a top guy, really friendly and runs a decent business. 

Would the council threaten Sainsburys for allowing people to drink outside on the pavement - e.g. like they do on Academy nights? Doubt it. 

Tesco in Loughborugh Junction are allowed to park a lorry outside their store on a blind corner, dangerously forcing cyclists and cars into oncoming traffic. But that's ok.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2014)

Perhaps the off licence should fit massive human versions of those pigeon spikes to the pavement at the front of the shop to stop people gathering. 

Seriously though,  this kind of ridiculous policing of the community,  shored up by scumbag grasses, is totally unacceptable imo.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Wankers. He is a top guy, really friendly and runs a decent business.
> 
> Would the council threaten Sainsburys for allowing people to drink outside on the pavement - e.g. like they do on Academy nights? Doubt it.


Exactly.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Coming up: Brixton night market serves up street food in Windrush Square, 28th February/1st March 2014

Stalls are £40 for one night and £70 for both nights.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up: Brixton night market serves up street food in Windrush Square, 28th February/1st March 2014
> 
> Stalls are £40 for one night and £70 for both nights.


Nice idea…prices seem a bit steep though. It's £12/£15 a day for a stall in the main market.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Reminder: homeless protest at brixton police station at 7 this evening..
> All classes welcome bar the ruling class..


How did this go?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice idea…prices seem a bit steep though. It's £12/£15 a day for a stall in the main market.


Prices sound more like what you'd pay at Spitalfields.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice idea…prices seem a bit steep though. It's £12/£15 a day for a stall in the main market.


They're ambitious too: 


> Our objective is simple, to make the Brixton Night Market ‘the’ London Night Market.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just started reading East of Acre Lane by Alex Wheatle.
> 
> I'm only one chapter in but love it already, unfortunately Kindle dictionary does not recognise Jamaican patois. Lol, i don't know if i have even said that right. I suspect there will be lots of musical references in the book and the one in the opening chapter is brilliant.
> 
> ...



All Alex Wheatle's books are great and, although all with very distinct and separate narratives, the same group of characters weave throughout. The order I read them in (which I think is chronological in story terms) was Brixton Rock, East of Acre Lane, The Dirty South, Island Songs, Brenton Brown.

He also occasionally does a one man show in which he talks about growing up in Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> All Alex Wheatle's books are great and, although all with very distinct and separate narratives, the same group of characters weave throughout. The order I read them in (which I think is chronological in story terms) was Brixton Rock, East of Acre Lane, The Dirty South, Island Songs, Brenton Brown.
> 
> He also occasionally does a one man show in which he talks about growing up in Brixton.



He just sent me a Tweet this morning hoping i enjoy the book. Perhaps should have started with Brixton Rock first but liked the review of East of Acre Lane.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up: Brixton night market serves up street food in Windrush Square, 28th February/1st March 2014
> 
> Stalls are £40 for one night and £70 for both nights.



presumably with the councils distaste for street drinking anyone enjoying a beveraaage or a hit on a hip flask
with their street food will be swiftly dealt with by the local constabulary or pco's.........


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He just sent me a Tweet this morning hoping i enjoy the book. Perhaps should have started with Brixton Rock first but liked the review of East of Acre Lane.


Enjoy it mate, it's really good. Here's a link to a piece about his show


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> All Alex Wheatle's books are great and, although all with very distinct and separate narratives, the same group of characters weave throughout. The order I read them in (which I think is chronological in story terms) was Brixton Rock, East of Acre Lane, The Dirty South, Island Songs, Brenton Brown.
> 
> He also occasionally does a one man show in which he talks about growing up in Brixton.


Agreed - all his books area great.

Everyone who lives locally should try to read one (most of them are in the libraries) - you'll probably want to read them all after that. The dialogue is particularly good.

He seems a sound guy too. A mate who lives in Herne Hill was doing a book group with a few mates. She emailed him a few questions about the book (they were reading 'Dirty South') and he actually came round her house and spent all evening talking to the group about the book


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Prices sound more like what you'd pay at Spitalfields.


I suspect that some of the prices of the 'street food' will reflect that too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Alex Wheatle on the gentrification of Brixton

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/video/2013/aug/02/alex-wheatle-gentrification-brixton-video


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> How did this go?


I was there for about an hour. Lots of photographers. Some were planning on sleeping out at city hall.


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm surprised so many like Wheatles books. I used to, but got sick of his refusal to move with the times. There are no longer race riots here and not every estate is over run with crack houses and gun toting teenagers. He holds Brixton back by still portraying it like that.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

A tribute to AC Continental Grocers!












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...res-ac-continental-grocers-atlantic-road-sw9/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> A tribute to AC Continental Grocers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their chilli peppers are the business.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> I'm surprised so many like Wheatles books. I used to, but got sick of his refusal to move with the times. There are no longer race riots here and not every estate is over run with crack houses and gun toting teenagers. He holds Brixton back by still portraying it like that.


They're all set in the 80s when he was growing up. I don't think he's trying to claim Brixton is like that now. The video I posted above shows he's more than aware of the changes in Brixton.


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2014)

The Dirty South
Publication Date: 2 April 2009
Set in Brixton, 20 years after the race riots, _The Dirty South_ follows the adventures of Bricky teenager Dennis Huggins as he drifts into the easy, dangerous life of the shotta - or drug dealer - and discovers that, hard as the struggle for respect on the streets is, the struggle for love is harder still. At least Dennis has involved parents looking out for him; too many of his friends have no guidance other than that offered by their fellow shottaz, or the dubiously motivated black Muslims. Wheatle brilliantly evokes the temptations of the thug life for young black men growing up in London's 'Dirty South' - a fast, compelling novel that offers no easy answers, but refuses to shy away from asking the difficult questions.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Their chilli peppers are the business.


Yeah, they are a favourite in this house, as well as the custard tarts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok fair enough ringo they're not all set in the 80s - I've read that one as well!

I still don't think a book that only a minority of people will have read is 'holding Brixton back' though. The mainstream media have done more than their fair share of that over the past 30 years. (Not any more though.)


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ok fair enough ringo they're not all set in the 80s - I've read that one as well!
> 
> I still don't think a book that only a minority of people will have read is 'holding Brixton back' though. The mainstream media have done more than their fair share of that over the past 30 years. (Not any more though.)



Maybe holding it back is the wrong phrase. I'll go for cashing in on portraying Brixton as a worthless shithole populated by ne'erdowell wannabe gangsters who don't have the nouse to raise themselves out of the ghetto when he should know better.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah well maybe…I guess he's found a formula which works and his publishers are happy to keep printing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

bloody hell, I've hit 10,000 posts. 12 years of board/bored time


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> bloody hell, I've hit 10,000 posts. 12 years of board/bored time



45 left til the same. Err, 44 now


----------



## leanderman (Feb 26, 2014)

Which is the best Wheatle book? May get one


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> A tribute to AC Continental Grocers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A & C Continental.


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 26, 2014)

Have builders in at the moment doing some refurb work before my next baby is born. We've moved into a friends for a couple of weeks while the work is being done because they're redoing the bathroom etc.
Last night, some fuckers broke in, ignored the builders tools but smashed up the sink and shower (to steal the taps) and pulled out the copper water pipes leaving the bathroom to spurting water that then flooded through the house, though the kitchen, filling up the cellar.
They tried to prize copper pipes straight out of the boiler and even cut through a live gas pipe... stuffed a rag into the hole and kindly opened the back door to let out the gas.

Such bastards.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2014)

OMFG.  That's really shit   Could have killed someone


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

there was an ominous blue and white forensic tent surrounded by police tape on st johns crescent by max roach park when I passed earlier......


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

.....in happier news the Guyana Roti lady is now plying her trade from the fried chicken shop at the top of Station Road ( almost next door to San Marino)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

passivejoe so sorry to here that - awful.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Which is the best Wheatle book? May get one



Start with Brixton Rock. It's his first and, although his writing noticeably improves in his later books, they're best to read in order. If you don't fancy BR go for Island Songs.

I've got BR on my kindle but I've also got a real copy of Brixton Rock floating round somewhere that I bought my wife to read if you want to borrow it.


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Have builders in at the moment doing some refurb work before my next baby is born. We've moved into a friends for a couple of weeks while the work is being done because they're redoing the bathroom etc.
> Last night, some fuckers broke in, ignored the builders tools but smashed up the sink and shower (to steal the taps) and pulled out the copper water pipes leaving the bathroom to spurting water that then flooded through the house, though the kitchen, filling up the cellar.
> They tried to prize copper pipes straight out of the boiler and even cut through a live gas pipe... stuffed a rag into the hole and kindly opened the back door to let out the gas.
> 
> Such bastards.


fucking nightmare!  And bloody dangerous….


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> Maybe holding it back is the wrong phrase. I'll go for cashing in on portraying Brixton as a worthless shithole populated by ne'erdowell wannabe gangsters who don't have the nouse to raise themselves out of the ghetto when he should know better.


its still very much the experience of some people round here- I honestly don't think that portraying it blights an area


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Three bedroom flat in Clifton mansions. £2.25k per month!

Some fucker is making a fortune out of the place.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> A & C Continental.



I always call them A & E Continental accidentally. 

It's a brilliant shop run by lovely people.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Which is the best Wheatle book? May get one



I'm 33% completed on East of Acre Lane and love it. Very funny, can even understand the patois now. Love the name checks of the streets, estates, shops and locations. Love all the music references as well. Set in 1981 and it feels true to that time. So good that once i've finished i'm reading Brixton Rock next.

I think Peanut Monkey is correct in saying they are perhaps best read in the order they were published but it has not impacted on my enjoyment of East of Acre Lane.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Three bedroom flat in Clifton mansions. £2.25k per month!
> 
> Some fucker is making a fortune out of the place.


It's a lovely flat, but fucking hell!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I always call them A & E Continental accidentally.
> 
> It's a brilliant shop run by lovely people.


Totally.  It's going upmarket though. They sell stuff like burrata now, and a lot of the cheese is more than £20 a kilo.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Three bedroom flat in Clifton mansions. £2.25k per month!
> 
> Some fucker is making a fortune out of the place.


It's about £740 per room. Not cheap but it's not astronomical compared to the going rates even a few years ago. It's a central location and looks like it's been done out nicely.


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's about £740 per room. Not cheap but it's not astronomical compared to the going rates even a few years ago. It's a central location and looks like it's been done out nicely.


but only one bathroom- yp sharers aren't going to like that


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> but only one bathroom- yp sharers aren't going to like that


Yep. That won't go down well with the young professionals needing to get ready for their city jobs in the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Three bedroom flat in Clifton mansions. £2.25k per month!
> 
> Some fucker is making a fortune out of the place.



They average wage is £28,229 gross pa, the rent on that flat is £27,040 pa.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I always call them A & E Continental accidentally.
> 
> It's a brilliant shop run by lovely people.


I wanted to give them a plug because I heard that they're already feeling the changes since the trendy competition opened up along the road.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They average wage is £28,229 gross pa, the rent on that flat is £27,040 pa.


Disgusting.


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. That won't go down well with the young professionals needing to get ready for their city jobs in the morning.


whatever they do, getting three people through one shower (I'm assuming its a sharer market they are aiming at given finish, price etc) in time to get out for their trains, tubes or buses would be a bugger, and someone would have a very early start… and if you are two friends are looking for a flat to share, why sign up for a pretty obvious point of conflict?.  I don't think the issue'd be more acute if they worked in the city than the west end or croydon, unless you know something about the hygiene of the average city worker I don't….


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2014)

In view of Jonathan Meades excellent programmes about Brutalism on BBC Four I just wanted to suggest a correction to the Urban Coldharbour section.

The Barrier Block is brick-built rather than concrete - so failing the Brutalism test. Southwyck House is it turns out a traditionally built structure of imposing/overbearing massiveness (according to your point of view).

A wonderfully charming thing happened at the very end of Meades' programme (part2). Jonathan sat on a chaise-long with an elderly gentleman, who he introduced as Owen Luder (now 85).

Owen Luder's architectural practice was responsible for 336 Brixton Road.
He lived at one time in a self-designed house in Herne Hill Road - modestly sized - but looking slightly like a nuclear bunker.

Despite possibly holding the record for the most of his own buildings demolished in his life time, when Jonathan turned to Owen Luder, Owen simply said, "We have nothing to apologise for!"

What wonderful way to end a programme!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> but only one bathroom- yp sharers aren't going to like that


It says two bathrooms in the blurb.


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It says two bathrooms in the blurb.


Can't see them on the floor plan. Maybe someone washes in the kitchen sink


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Can't see them on the floor plan. Maybe someone washes in the kitchen sink


Yes, it's weird. The kitchen is also tiny.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. That won't go down well with the young professionals needing to get ready for their city jobs in the morning.


they'll probably go in a bit early and have a shower at the private health club near work.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> they'll probably go in a bit early and have a shower at the private health club near work.


You mean they don't have en suite showers at offices these days?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> In view of Jonathan Meades excellent programmes about Brutalism on BBC Four I just wanted to suggest a correction to the Urban Coldharbour section.
> 
> The Barrier Block is brick-built rather than concrete - so failing the Brutalism test. Southwyck House is it turns out a traditionally built structure of imposing/overbearing massiveness (according to your point of view).
> 
> ...



He should apologise for that disgusting building alone. Did he do the car park that once stood on Popes Road as well?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You mean they don't have en suite showers at offices these days?


some do, now you mention it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

Popes Road Car Park Demolition.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, who is being slagged off here? People who travel on public transport to work? People who live in shared accommodation? People who work in offices? I've lost track of where I am supposed to direct my u75 approved bile.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> In view of Jonathan Meades excellent programmes about Brutalism on BBC Four I just wanted to suggest a correction to the Urban Coldharbour section.
> 
> The Barrier Block is brick-built rather than concrete - so failing the Brutalism test. Southwyck House is it turns out a traditionally built structure of imposing/overbearing massiveness (according to your point of view).


I generally describe the block as being neo brutalist.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've lived in a 6 person share house with two showers. I've lived in a 4 person share house with one shower. We managed, without throwing tantrums, or demanding more money from rich mummy and daddy, or whatever other things "young professionals" are supposed to do in such circumstances. We must have been truly exceptional.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He should apologise for that disgusting building alone. Did he do the car park that once stood on Popes Road as well?


No - but he did do Gateshead Car Park (as in Get Carter)
He also did the conversion of a Fire Station into a theatre at West Norwood (which you might actually like).
Regarding 336 Brixton Road - the inside is not very suitable for offices (the currently use).
I suspect it was a cheap speculative development designed to be warehousing with some offices. In the 1970s Coutts used it to house their mainframe computer, moved out to Crawley around 1980. There is an art gallery in the basement - where the old cooling equipment and wiring
from the Coutts computer days is still visible.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> No - but he did do Gateshead Car Park (as in Get Carter)
> He also did the conversion of a Fire Station into a theatre at West Norwood (which you might actually like).
> Regarding 336 Brixton Road - the inside is not very suitable for offices (the currently use).
> I suspect it was a cheap speculative development designed to be warehousing with some offices. In the 1970s Coutts used it to house their mainframe computer, moved out to Crawley around 1980. There is an art gallery in the basement - *where the old cooling equipment and wiring
> from the Coutts computer days is still visible.*



I'd love to see that cooling system


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd love to see that cooling system


 think there's an exhibition ongoing until march 7 th
http://www.block336.com/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2014)

I got asked for business on Brixton Hill half an hour ago, first time in years.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 26, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> there was an ominous blue and white forensic tent surrounded by police tape on st johns crescent by max roach park when I passed earlier......



A 20 year old was stabbed in Rossiter Grove, the alleyway beside Brixton Mosque that leads to St John's Crescent.  Doesn't look good.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2014)

4 of us shared a shower and got out in time every morning back in the day.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> 4 of us shared a shower and got out in time every morning back in the day.



I lived in a houseshare where there were 5 of us and we managed ok on 1 bathroom.  Could cause the occasional shouted "hurry up" but largely we all got out on time.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lovely elderly lady on 24 hours in A&E at the moment who said her first job was in Bon Marche in Brixton.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I lived in a houseshare where there were 5 of us and we managed ok on 1 bathroom.  Could cause the occasional shouted "hurry up" but largely we all got out on time.


We obviously weren't sharing with Manter or editor .


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> We obviously weren't sharing with Manter or editor .



Or maybe we just have poor personal hygiene


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

I have shared bathrooms! I'm not an evil soap-hogging reprobate*!  I lived in a house with nine blokes and two bathrooms at Uni.... Though to be fair I don't think three of them ever washed. 

I just mean if you're looking for a sharing house and you have the better part of a grand each to spend, you may not want to queue for the bathroom. It just seems an odd configuration of facilities, price and finish to me.... I wasn't expecting bathrooms to excite so much, um, excitement

*Though I have been in the bath for an hour


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Or maybe we just have poor personal hygiene


You're positively fragrant, both of you


----------



## leanderman (Feb 26, 2014)

In our house, the trouble starts when I get the kids home from school and four individuals might be fighting over two loos.

Seems that toilet breaks are limited at school.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

shygirl said:


> A 20 year old was stabbed in Rossiter Grove, the alleyway beside Brixton Mosque that leads to St John's Crescent.  Doesn't look good.



Three arrested, all so young. Makes me wonder what kind of society we are living in.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 26, 2014)

It's tragic.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

Great rant from Spike Lee on gentrification.

_And then! [to audience member] Whoa whoa whoa. And then! So you’re talking about the people’s property change? But what about the people who are renting? They can’t afford it anymore! You can’t afford it. People want live in Fort Greene. People wanna live in Clinton Hill. The Lower East Side, they move to Williamsburg, they can’t even afford fuckin’, motherfuckin’ Williamsburg now because of motherfuckin’ hipsters. What do they call Bushwick now? What’s the word? [Audience: East Williamsburg]_
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/02/spike-lee-amazing-rant-against-gentrification.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd love to see that cooling system


It's great the basement of that building - 336 Brixton Road. Definitely worth visiting. Go to the gallery/art show thing. I went before, sometime last year. The building was better than most of the art iirc!

Old thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/block-336-new-art-gallery-at-336-brixton-road.301185/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Which is the best Wheatle book? May get one


I've got a couple (East of Acre Lane and Brixton Rock) - you're welcome to borrow either. 

Brenton Brown is in the Tate library I think. As well as Dirty South iirc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> Maybe holding it back is the wrong phrase. I'll go for cashing in on portraying Brixton as a worthless shithole populated by ne'erdowell wannabe gangsters who don't have the nouse to raise themselves out of the ghetto when he should know better.


Of course, having written the books, Wheatle himself has shown it is possible for a young black man growing up in tough 80s Brixton to become a successful author. A good role model perhaps?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Would be interesting if the fruit, veg, fish stalls all went a bit upmarket as other businesses see ways to exploit the new incomers and the visitors.



I would not find that interesting at all.

Fish is Fish. Cant see how it can be made upmarket or should be. 

Where I grew up fish was a staple. Should be affordable for all.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I would not find that interesting at all.
> 
> Fish is Fish. Cant see how it can be made upmarket or should be.
> 
> Where I grew up fish was a staple. Should be affordable for all.



Fish from Ilias (ex-Dagons) in Brixton Village is a hit with my kids.

Cheaper than the supermarkets too.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I would not find that interesting at all. Fish is Fish. Cant see how it can be made upmarket or should be.
> Where I grew up fish was a staple. Should be affordable for all.


Apart from that having a bog standard fish shop next to your wine bar adds to authenticity and vibrancy. At least it does in Brixton.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I would not find that interesting at all.
> 
> Fish is Fish. Cant see how it can be made upmarket or should be.
> 
> Where I grew up fish was a staple. Should be affordable for all.



Mackerel and squid are still fairly cheap.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

That pub that puts on reggae nights was fucking fantastic tonight.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 27, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> 4 of us shared a shower and got out in time every morning back in the day.


Must've been a big shower.


----------



## Onket (Feb 27, 2014)

Wetroom?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I would not find that interesting at all.
> 
> Fish is Fish. Cant see how it can be made upmarket or should be.
> 
> Where I grew up fish was a staple. Should be affordable for all.


 
There used to be more fish than there are now. I don't think very cheap fish is coming back any time soon.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Of course, having written the books, Wheatle himself has shown it is possible for a young black man growing up in tough 80s Brixton to become a successful author. A good role model perhaps?



If you knew Alex


ringo said:


> I'm surprised so many like Wheatles books. I used to, but got sick of his refusal to move with the times. There are no longer race riots here and not every estate is over run with crack houses and gun toting teenagers. He holds Brixton back by still portraying it like that.






ringo said:


> Maybe holding it back is the wrong phrase. I'll go for cashing in on portraying Brixton as a worthless shithole populated by ne'erdowell wannabe gangsters who don't have the nouse to raise themselves out of the ghetto when he should know better.



I think this is totally unfair, and if you knew Alex (perhaps you do?), I don't think you'd be saying this.  He's a man of integrity and he's chosen to write about some very real issues that are on-going in Brixton.


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know him. I've read his books, that's my opinion. 

As I've said - I lived on the estate he based some of his Dirty South book in for 11 years. I used Flaxman gym for years. What he described did not go on there when that book was published. It had been pretty tough in the 70's and 80's but improved greatly in the 90's and 2000's.
The gym was full of enthusiastic, generous and kind people who were always positive and went out of their way to help people.

He should have put them in his book, but that wouldn't have sold so many copies.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 27, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Yes, it's weird. The kitchen is also tiny.


All three bedrooms seem reasonably-sized (by today's generally shit standards). But they all overlook Coldharbour Lane, and will be very, very noisy unless the developer has installed massive soundproofing. 
I knew two sets of people who lived in those flats, and found it very difficult.
I'd guess that in recent years the late-night drunken nonsense can only have got worse.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

ringo said:


> I don't know him. I've read his books, that's my opinion.
> 
> As I've said - I lived on the estate he based some of his Dirty South book in for 11 years. I used Flaxman gym for years. *What he described did not go on there when that book was published.* It had been pretty tough in the 70's and 80's but improved greatly in the 90's and 2000's.
> The gym was full of enthusiastic, generous and kind people who were always positive and went out of their way to help people.
> ...



It's called fiction.


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 27, 2014)

That flat will no doubt go in a flash. 

Our house 3 years ago just off Acre Lane was £2100 a month and that was effectively 3 bedrooms but we used the downstairs room as another to make it 4 and the place affordable. The house itself was in shocking condition mind....

Not going to find a decent size room in a clean & tidy place centrally for less than perhaps £650ish a month before bills currently i reckon


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Twice in two days now, estate agent junk mail of the glossy laminated type delivered by the Royal Mail.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

Sadly, the young man stabbed on Tuesday has passed away.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Sadly, the young man stabbed on Tuesday has passed away.





There has been very little, almost no news coverage about this.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 27, 2014)

nagapie said:


> When many of you are attending Drew's funeral on Thursday, I will also be at the funeral of another long time member of the Brixton community. My colleague, Mat Fox, recently passed away.
> 
> Mat had lived in Brixton for years and been head of peripatetic music at our (local) school for around 20 years. He was an incredibly tall and dynamic man who put music at the heart of the school. Even when standards were really low at the school about 10 years ago, it's improved now, music was still excellent and that was down to him. He made a real difference to the lives of so many local teenagers. Our musicians used to play at places like the Southbank with more affluent schools and always outperformed them. Mat was also a musician in his own right and I remember chatting with him a few years ago about playing for Jerry Dammers.
> 
> I can't believe he won't be at school when I return in October, a massive massive loss. RIP.



Things I found out about Mat today, he was one of the original Bonnington Square squatters, his family still live there. I also knew he was working with kids outside of school hours but didn't know he'd founded this http://www.kinetikabloco.co.uk/our-team They played outside St Peters church before and after the funeral, amazing band, kids and story.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

I imagine it will be in the SLP tomorrow.  Apparently, it's on twitter and other sites.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Things I found out about Mat today, he was one of the original Bonnington Square squatters, his family still live there. I also knew he was working with kids outside of school hours but didn't know he'd founded this http://www.kinetikabloco.co.uk/our-team They played outside St Peters church before and after the funeral, amazing band, kids and story.



One of the yp I work with went to Mat's funeral today.  Was shocked and saddened when I realised who it was, he was a lovely person.  He did some work in Norwood Girls Sch (as it was then) and also did the Market Mambo in Brixton for a couple of years.


----------



## Onket (Feb 27, 2014)

Be strong shygirl x


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Be strong shygirl x



Aw, thanks, Onket.  I didn't know him that well, but its sad that someone with so much to give has passed away so young.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 27, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Lovely elderly lady on 24 hours in A&E at the moment who said her first job was in Bon Marche in Brixton.



Just randomly caught that on a repeat I had on in the background. Sweet old lady


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw that too. She was indeed a very sweet old lady with a good story to tell.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Feb 28, 2014)

any one near combermere rd water cut off??, just got back from work no water !!!


----------



## Rich_G76 (Feb 28, 2014)

just seen thames water web site sw9 may be with out water cheers for heads up thames water, cant even have a after work cuppa...beer it is then!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2014)

Rich_G76 said:


> just seen thames water web site sw9 may be with out water cheers for heads up thames water, cant even have a after work cuppa...beer it is then!



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-ferndale-area-no-water.321152/#post-12962107


----------



## Rich_G76 (Feb 28, 2014)

fair play. that will be why then! another hern hill style water burst.  cheers for the link.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

It's causing absolute chaos in Brixton centre this morning. Traffic practically gridlocked. I just waited 20 mins for a bus and I've been sat on it for the last 5 and we're not even at the police station yet!


----------



## Manter (Feb 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's causing absolute chaos in Brixton centre this morning. Traffic practically gridlocked. I just waited 20 mins for a bus and I've been sat on it for the last 5 and we're not even at the police station yet!


I'm wondering if I can use it as an excuse not to go to Hull this weekend.  But its probably stretching it a bit


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm wondering if I can use it as an excuse not to go to Hull this weekend.  But its probably stretching it a bit



Good luck with that


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

Half an hour on the bus now. Not even in Camberwell yet


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 28, 2014)

Clapham Road was closed at Oval due to a burst water main and the buses were moving very very slowly. Took me 40 mins to get down the hill and through Brixton


----------



## se5 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lovely car free Clapham Road


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 28, 2014)

Just look at one of the furious affected residents.  Just look at his fucking red (slightly sewage soiled) trousers.

g


----------



## se5 (Feb 28, 2014)

The Mail is concerned because apparently "upmarket" homes have been affected -http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2569912/Homes-flooded-filthy-water-mains-pipe-springs-leak-busy-London-road.html


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2014)

se5 said:


> The Mail is concerned because apparently "upmarket" homes have been affected -http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2569912/Homes-flooded-filthy-water-mains-pipe-springs-leak-busy-London-road.html




I like this other picture in the article. Should have been titled "About to fail"


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 28, 2014)

that's a perfect daily mail picture.  yuppies. house prices, natural disasters, and a hint of upskirt for the wankers.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 28, 2014)

T & P said:


>



Last time she jumped running water was at  Daddys place in Sussex but she was on the back of a horse that time


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

They walk around in green wellies all summer and wear sunglasses in the winter


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> I like this other picture in the article. Should have been titled "About to fail"
> A proper geezer would have laid his jacket in the puddle for the young lady to step on.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> They walk around in green wellies all summer and wear sunglasses in the winter


that would be festival chic,


----------



## Belushi (Feb 28, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Just look at one of the furious affected residents.  Just look at his fucking red (slightly sewage soiled) trousers.
> 
> g



I love angry posh people, if I had more time on my hands I'd start a blog


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that would be festival chic, [/quote
> 
> Oh rah.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Just look at one of the furious affected residents.  Just look at his fucking red (slightly sewage soiled) trousers.
> 
> g


Another irate lovechild of Boris.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Just look at one of the furious affected residents.  Just look at his fucking red (sligh


Nice pic of Dan U.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2014)

^ genius


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> ^ genius


And, yes, I do have lots of better things to do


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2014)

I see a meme developing. Moar please!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2014)

Lots of shouting on coldharbour Albert end. I can hear it in my flat but I can't see it. Anyone see what's happened?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2014)

Dp


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Lots of shouting on coldharbour Albert end. I can hear it in my flat but I can't see it. Anyone see what's happened?



Just walked back from The Albert, cut through the market to look at that fucking fur coat. Didn't hear a thing.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

I heard a bit of shouting.  I think it was just a couple of people in having a row in the market.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just walked back from The Albert, cut through the market to look at that fucking fur coat. Didn't hear a thing.


It's a shame that the same mighty wind that seems to gather around Foxtons signs doesn't gather around that fucking fur coat.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I heard a bit of shouting.  I think it was just a couple of people in having a row in the market.



Ah ok. I'm feeling a frayed today... my brain was getting a bit carried away thinking someone was being hurt. I think all the flipping sirens don't help


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Ah ok. I'm feeling a frayed today... my brain was getting a bit carried away thinking someone was being hurt. I think all the flipping sirens don't help



Not really a massive surprise.  I felt rough as fuck this morning and I left before most people    There's some twat honking a horn outside my gaff at the minute that's likely to get a slap at this rate


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 49320


This one is worthy of a caption competition.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 49320


Pass me a glass of champers jeeves.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Nice pic of Dan U.





I think he looks more Sussex homeowner to me. Job in town, nice place by the coast


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I love angry posh people, if I had more time on my hands I'd start a blog



Apparently: Arthur Fitzpatrick, 25, a private chef from Albert Road. 

Fitz- indicating possible royal descent!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Apparently: Arthur Fitzpatrick, 25, a private chef from Albert Road.
> 
> Fitz- indicating possible royal descent!


Or Irish


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I think he looks more Sussex homeowner to me. Job in town, nice place by the coast


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

se5 said:


> The Mail is concerned because apparently "upmarket" homes have been affected -http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2569912/Homes-flooded-filthy-water-mains-pipe-springs-leak-busy-London-road.html


they shouldn't worry though - the working classes will be along to fix it all soon.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

se5 said:


> The Mail is concerned because apparently "upmarket" homes have been affected -http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2569912/Homes-flooded-filthy-water-mains-pipe-springs-leak-busy-London-road.html


Upmarket meaning seriously overpriced.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> I like this other picture in the article. Should have been titled "About to fail"


Its a deal pick up the keys tomorrow.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 28, 2014)

I work really near there. Buggered up my journey to work this morning - I was late. 10 of my colleagues were late. I asked police who were hanging around the back streets near Oval end of Clapham rd how long it might take to fix it - hours, days or weeks and he replied 'about 2 weeks'.

Lots of people round there had no water all night - lots of council estates there not just upmarket homes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I work really near there. Buggered up my journey to work this morning - I was late. 10 of my colleagues were late. I asked police who were hanging around the back streets near Oval end of Clapham rd how long it might take to fix it - hours, days or weeks and he replied 'about 2 weeks'.
> 
> Lots of people round there had no water all night - lots of council estates there not just upmarket homes.


yeah it affected the water supply right up into brixton - a mile or two away.

We had no water from about 8pm til about 4am.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/burst-water-main-in-ferndale-area-no-water.321152/


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2014)

Just came home to find an incredibly posh sounding bloke pissing on my front gate.  He was very apologetic as I stood behind him waiting so I could get in as he "didn't know it was residential".  Then he scuttled off to Market Row.

Not being funny, but does it really even matter if it's residential.  Pissing on the street is minging


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There used to be more fish than there are now. I don't think very cheap fish is coming back any time soon.



I know. Fish stocks have not been looked after well.

Where I grew up it was just small trawlers. It the big factory type ships that scoop up to many fish and deplete stocks that caused this.

The point I was making is that ordinary food gets made in "upmarket" product.

I was in the beigel shop in Brick Lane this evening. I got 6 fresh, still warm, beigels for £1.50 , a piece of cheesecake for 70p and a cup of tea for 30p.

An ordinary shop selling decent food at affordable price with no frills.

All sorts were in there. Builders , hipsters and a couple of drunks. Great atmosphere. A place where all are welcome (and can afford to use). Kind of place that I like. How things should be.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Just came home to find an incredibly posh sounding bloke pissing on my front gate.  He was very apologetic as I stood behind him waiting so I could get in as he "didn't know it was residential".  Then he scuttled off to Market Row.
> 
> Not being funny, but does it really even matter if it's residential.  Pissing on the street is minging


Burning oil?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

Phoenix are going to turn off their sign at some point?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I was in the beigel shop in Brick Lane this evening. I got 6 fresh, still warm, beigels for £1.50 , a piece of cheesecake for 70p and a cup of tea for 30p.
> 
> An ordinary shop selling decent food at affordable price with no frills.
> 
> All sorts were in there. Builders , hipsters and a couple of drunks. Great atmosphere. A place where all are welcome (and can afford to use). Kind of place that I like. How things should be.



My favourite place in the world - and the main thing I miss after moving from E1 to SW2. 

Secret loos upstairs too


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Apparently: Arthur Fitzpatrick, 25, a private chef from Albert Road.
> 
> Fitz- indicating possible royal descent!


He looks like Gary Busey's distant cousin.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Before i get too drunk i just want to say; it's been a great thread, so much better than last month. A right old roller coaster, a meandering river (if i can be forgiven for mixing my metaphors), taking us places we don't wanna go; but at the end we all come together at the ummm...... mouth of the river.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Not quite, i could have chosen a better meme or made my own.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

Still, i'm probably the last one to post on this thread before time marches on.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 28, 2014)

Challenge accepted


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2014)

ages to go yet...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2014)

can I go yet?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexter, he post last. Yes!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2014)

?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

This thread is so last month.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2014)

of course - no one is going to come on here at 12:01 and start a March thread...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ?



You went a second or two early, i was bang on the button; atomic clock me lol.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> of course - no one is going to come on here at 12:01 and start a March thread...



Then we must wait, overspill so to speak.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2014)

oh well.. I accept defeat.  I have no fucking clue what time it actually is tbh...


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 1, 2014)

Oops, I posted then wandered off


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Oops, I posted then wandered off


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 1, 2014)

You're a loony


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> You're a loony



Seven posts in, how would you know?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't be arsed to start the March thread right now. I'm sure a nod will do it in the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it. March is here, Spring is coming, the daffodils are blooming. Even Pancake Day might get a mention but they move that around a bit like Easter. I have a good feeling this next thread is going to be the best one ever.


----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2014)

Ping!


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2014)

The rules of space and time - they have broken down!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2014)

They certainly have.


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> I agree.


To everything?


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't believe this thread is still open.


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

Incredible, isn't it.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2014)

St David's day an all, you'd expect somebody to have kept his eye on the ball...


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd just like to point out, for the avoidance of any doubt- This is a light hearted competition to be the last poster on the thread, and not actually a genuine 'diss' of any mod, current or previous.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd just like to point out, for the avoidance of any doubt- This is a light hearted competition to be the last poster on the thread, and not actually a genuine 'diss' of any mod, current or previous.


you're on ignore anyway!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

It has arisen: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-march-2014.321195/


----------

